# Muskie in deutschem Gewässer



## captain_iglo (17. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

Ein Freund von mir hat einen relativ großen Weiher (200x350m) gepachtet...Das Gewässer ist etwa 5m tief und beherbergt bereits einige schöne Hechte, Karpfen und zahlreiche kleinere Weißfischarten wie z. B. Karauschen. Das Wasser wird auch im Hochsommer nicht zu warm.
Vor kurzem hat nun mein Freund von einem Bekannten 10 junge Muskies aus einer kanadischen Zucht geschenkt bekommen.
Die Fische sind etwa genauso groß wie die bereits vorhandenen Hechte (ca. 60 - 70cm). 
Die Muskies wurden dann von meinem Freund vielleicht etwas voreilig eingesetzt.
War die Entscheidung richtig, die Fische einzusetzen?
Welche Probleme können Auftreten?

Danke schon im voraus...


----------



## Stefan6 (17. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Soweit ich weis,ist das einbringen nicht heimischer Fische in deutsche Gewässer nicht erlaubt.(verboten)


----------



## porscher (17. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Dich und deinen Kumpel müßte man eigentlich melden!Sowas ist einfach verantwortungslos!!!!!!


----------



## JohnvanJerk (17. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

mich würde statt der ganzen vorwurfmacherei eher interessieren ob sich nun die muskies vertragen mit den einheimischen ,oder nicht??

mal ganz davon abgesehen, das es dafür vielleicht ein verbot gibt!!


----------



## Stefan6 (17. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

(5) Verboten ist das Aussetzen von Fischen, die
1. nicht zu den in § 9 Abs. 3 Satz 1 (alle in Tabelle § 9) genannten Arten gehören,
2. künstlich genetisch verändert worden sind, insbesondere durch Kreuzen verschiedener Arten, Vervielfachen des Chromosomensatzes, Festlegung auf ein Geschlecht oder gentechnische Arbeiten, soweit nicht eine Genehmigung zur Freisetzung nach dem Gentechnikgesetz vorliegt, dies gilt auch für die Nachkommen genetisch veränderter Fische. Zur Vermeidung nicht beabsichtigter Härten oder aus überwiegenden Gründen des Gemeinwohls kann die Kreisverwaltungsbehörde Ausnahmen zulassen, soweit nicht eine Genehmigung nach dem Gentechnikgesetz erforderlich ist.
Auszug aus  http://www.angeltreff.org/gesetze/deutschland/bayern/bay_verordnung.html


----------



## bennie (17. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Also in Amerika leben ja die Northern neben Muskies aber ihr solltest die Muskies unbedingt entnehmen! Die gehören hier nicht hin! Auch wenn es ein toller Fisch ist.


----------



## Seebaer (17. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Was regt ihr euch so auf???

Wer von euch hätte die Muskies nicht eingesetzt wenn er einen See hätte und sie geschenkt bekommen hätte???


----------



## Dart (17. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Hi Captain
Mit diesem etwas naiven Thread hast du dir und deinem Kumpel sicher keinen guten Dienst erwiesen|kopfkrat 
Gruss Reiner


----------



## sebastian (17. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Wenn der mal in ein anderes Gewässer kommt und sich vermehrt ? muskies werden doch größer als normale Hechte, vielleicht würden die dann díe normalen Hechte ausrotten in einem Gewässer.

Also ich würde keine fremde Fischart in ein funktionierendes System einbringen, sinnvolle Entnahme und hin und wieder heimische Fischarten nachsetzen wo man zu viele entnommen hat aber was Fremdes reintun würd ich nicht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (17. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

oh oh,hoffentlich vermehren die sich nicht.wenn ja machen die enten ihr übriges!
laichreif dürften die doch schon fast sein oder???


----------



## bodenseepeter (17. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Seebaer schrieb:


> Wer von euch hätte die Muskies nicht eingesetzt wenn er einen See hätte und sie geschenkt bekommen hätte???



Eben!

Ich hätte es auch getan (wahrscheinlich) und mich hinterher über den Fehler feärgert (sicherlich).

Aber dies Rumgehacke hier ist peinlich. Ich finde, wir sollten einfach als Boardgemeinde an den Tümpel ziehen und die Muskie-Frage mittels Blinkern aus der Welt schaffen.

RUF   MICH    AN !!!


----------



## Ocrem (17. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

oh oh ich habe auch nicht heimische fische in meinen privat see eingesetzt komm ich jetzt ins gefängnis?|kopfkrat 

ps. mein privat see ist der gartenteich und es  warn goldfische....

ich denke solange es sein privat gewässer ist why not?

fischzüchter machens doch genau so oder etwa nicht?


----------



## Hacker (18. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

In Staaten leben Hechte und Muskies auch nebeneinander. Denke das es da keine Probleme geben wird. Karpfen gibt es in Staaten wie Sand am Meer also Muskies fressen die nicht auf. Hecht und Muskie sind sich ähnlich in verhaltensweise und wenn See genug platz bietet. Wird es auch funktionieren. Grö0er wie hechte werden muskies auch nicht unbedingt sicherlich in paar jahren gibt es gut un gerne 110+cm muskies un bei hechte is da eher schluss. Denke du musst dir darum keine sorgen machen. wenn sterben muskies und nicht anderen fische


----------



## Zanderfänger (18. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Notorische Saascher... 

@captain

Daumen hoch!


----------



## Schnyder (18. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Hi...Captain....also Ich finde es Ok ,wenn du einen Weiher mit Muskies besetzt.....also wenn Ich du wäre würde ich sogar noch den "Black Bass" einsetzen!!! Muss ja echt irre sein wenn du solche Fänge machst und sobald das Gleichgewicht des Sees stimmt warum nicht!!!!!!.....zu den anderen kann ich nur sagen.....Ihr mit eueren Paragraphen ,Strafen ,Verboten ....ist doch sein eigener Weiher!!!
Und sobald Captain die Fische nicht in ein anderes Gewässer verlegt ist es in Ordnung......Hey Captain falls du noch Schwarzbarsche einsetzt sag Bescheid dann komm ich rüber um...solche Prachtfische zu fangen,hehehe

Cya the "Outlaw" Schnyder


----------



## rudlinger (18. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

@Iglu
An einem Weiher mit 70000 m² ist es evt. ein Fehler Amis einzusetzen. Aber um genaue Aussagen zu machen, müsste das Gewässer Fischereilich begutachtet werden. 
@schnyder@creme
Du wirst es kaum glauben, aber manche Gesetze haben auch nen Sinn. Ich sag nur ZWERGWELSE (ebenfalls ein Ami)


----------



## Toffee (18. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Nach meiner Meinung müßten die Muskies aus dem Gewässer so schnell wie möglich wieder raus, auch wenn es sich um einen Privatweiher handelt.
Enten und anderes Wassergeflügel sorgen dafür , daß sich Fischlaich in andere Gewässer weiterverbreitet.
Wer kann eine 100%ige Garantie dafür geben , daß das nicht passiert????

Wie war das mit den Kanichen in Australien?

Zudem könnten in ein paar Jahren hohe Schadensersatzforderungen auf den "Einschlepper" der Muskies kommen , wenn deren Nachfahren sich in diversen Forellenzuchten und Vereinsgewässern breitgemacht haben.

Gruß Toffee


----------



## Ante (18. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Ihr mit eueren Gesetzen hin oder her ihr solltet lieber Kormorane abschiessen ja und eine Fischart mehr warum nicht ist bestimmt auch interessant auf die zu angeln.Die Natur wird sich schon selber zu helfen wissen.Das angeln istein Hobby und soll nicht nur von Gesetzen bestimmt werden.Ich würde das genauso machen wenn ich ein Privatsee hätte.


----------



## mightyeagle69 (18. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



captain_iglo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ein Freund von mir hat einen relativ großen Weiher (200x350m) gepachtet...Das Gewässer ist etwa 5m tief und beherbergt bereits einige schöne Hechte, Karpfen und zahlreiche kleinere Weißfischarten wie z. B. Karauschen. Das Wasser wird auch im Hochsommer nicht zu warm.
> Vor kurzem hat nun mein Freund von einem Bekannten 10 junge Muskies aus einer kanadischen Zucht geschenkt bekommen.
> ...



Ganz klar......ABFISCHEN ist angesagt |rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes darf man helfen.....breitgrins


----------



## Franz_16 (18. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Beim "Einsetzen" kommt es meines Wissens nach auch darauf an ob es ein geschlossenes Gewässer ist oder nicht! 
Weiher = geschlossenes Gewässer!
Ich vermute, dass es nicht verboten ist in seinen Weiher nicht heimische Fische einzusetzen.

Allerdings befürchte ich, dass ein Weiher nicht der richtige Lebensraum für einen Muskie ist - die stehen doch eher auf kalt, klar, tief etc.


----------



## doggie (18. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Mann, Mann, Mann.........#d 

Man hat das Gefühl, es wimmelt hier nur so von Moralaposteln, die nur darauf warten hier Ihre Predigten zum Besten geben zu können!!!|bla: 

Hallo, er hat die Muskies in ein geschlossenes System eingesetzt! 

Natürlich könnte es sein, dass sich die Muskies evtl. nicht mit den Hechten oder anderen Fischarten vertragen. Und? Es ist sein Privatteich!!! #h 

Also mal ein wenig runter vom Gas liebe Moralaposteln, es gibt doch noch soviele schöne Themen für Euch, wie z.B. C&R, Laichdorsch, Stahvorfach, 15 KG-Beschränkung......

Grüße!

doggie


----------



## Toffee (18. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Ante schrieb:


> Ihr mit eueren Gesetzen hin oder her ihr solltet lieber Kormorane abschiessen ja und eine Fischart mehr warum nicht ist bestimmt auch interessant auf die zu angeln.Die Natur wird sich schon selber zu helfen wissen.Das angeln istein Hobby und soll nicht nur von Gesetzen bestimmt werden.Ich würde das genauso machen wenn ich ein Privatsee hätte.


 
Ironie ein!

Warum Kormorane abschießen?Auf die eine Vogelart mehr oder weniger kommt es doch auch nicht an*

Ironie aus!

Gruß Toffee


----------



## captain_iglo (18. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Nur nochmal:
Ich habe die Muskies nicht eingesetzt sondern mein Freund habe von der Sache erst erfahren als er sie schon eingesetzt hat...ich hätte es nicht getan.....
Der Laich kann sich nicht verbreiten weil das alles Weicbchen sind.....So bescheuert ist mein Kumpel auch nicht.....


----------



## argon08 (18. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Du wirst es kaum glauben, aber manche Gesetze haben auch nen Sinn. Ich sag nur ZWERGWELSE (ebenfalls ein Ami) [/quote]
|good:|good:

trotzdem sollte man die jungs nicht fertig machen sondern vorschläge machen was nu passieren soll.


----------



## Toffee (18. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



captain_iglo schrieb:


> Nur nochmal:
> Ich habe die Muskies nicht eingesetzt sondern mein Freund habe von der Sache erst erfahren als er sie schon eingesetzt hat...ich hätte es nicht getan.....
> Der Laich kann sich nicht verbreiten weil das alles Weicbchen sind.....So bescheuert ist mein Kumpel auch nicht.....


 
Oh Mann #q 

Hat dein Kumpel auch dadran gedacht , daß sich Hecht-Männchen mit Muskie-Weibchen paaren könnten??

Gruß Toffee


----------



## Lionhead (18. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Ante schrieb:


> Ihr mit eueren Gesetzen hin oder her ihr solltet lieber Kormorane abschiessen ja und eine Fischart mehr warum nicht ist bestimmt auch interessant auf die zu angeln.Die Natur wird sich schon selber zu helfen wissen.Das angeln istein Hobby und soll nicht nur von Gesetzen bestimmt werden.Ich würde das genauso machen wenn ich ein Privatsee hätte.


Aua, was hast du den für eine Einstellung.
Das Angeln ist ein Hobby und wird von Gesetzen reguliert. Ob die immer in Ordnung sind, sei dahingestellt.
Aber solcher Aktionismus ist in der Vergangenheit schon öfter in die Hose gegangen. 
Mutter Natur kennt nämlich keinen Unterschied zwischen einem Privatteich und einem öffentlichen. Auch wenn die Gefahr einer Verbreitung hier in diesem Fall vielleicht gering ist, so beruft sich der Nächste natürlich wieder auf diesen fall und sagt: He, wenn der das darf , dann will ich auch.
Und das geht schief auf lange Sicht .Seid nicht so egoistisch, fahrt in den Urlaub zum Muskie angeln oder konzentriert euch auf in deutschen Gewässern heimischen Fischen. Ein 2 m-Wels ist auch schon ein echte Herausforderung, da braucht man keine künstlich eingeschleppten Muskies.
Wir haben in der Vergangenheit mit der Natur schon viel Schindluder getrieben, es ist an der Zeit dem ein Ende zu setzen.
Nur weil jemand mal gerne in D auf Muskie angeln würde, solche Selbstversuche zu starten ist verantwortungslos. 
Wenn es ein wissenschaftliches Projekt dazu geben würde, wäre das was anderes, aber Fisch rein und schaun mer mal ist unmöglich.|motz: 

So und jetzt freue ich mich auf eure sachlichen Argumente "pro Muskie eigenmmächtig in D einführen".

*Ergänzung: Deinem Kumpel hätte ich aber was erzählt...Gut gemeint ist nicht immer gut gemacht....*

*P.S: IST NUR MEINE PERSÖNLICHE MEINUNG UND ERHEBT KEINEN ANSPRUCH AUF RICHTIGKEIT.*

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## argon08 (18. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



captain_iglo schrieb:


> Vor kurzem hat nun mein Freund von einem Bekannten 10 junge Muskies aus einer kanadischen Zucht geschenkt bekommen.


hier muss ich nochmal nachfragen
hat er die tiere aus kanada mitgebracht oder sie hier in d bekommen?
fals sie aus kanada stammen wie sind die den hierher gekommen


----------



## Räuberschreck (18. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

@ captain iglo
wer garantiert es, dass es nur Weibchen waren? Ausserdem sagtest vorher, dass auch schöne Hechte drinnen sind. Da sich europ. Hechte und Muskies anatomisch sehr ähnlich sind, würde doch die Möglichkeit einer Kreuzung bestehen?

Welche Auswirkungen eine Kreuzung hat weiss natürlich keiner.

Vielleicht wird ja auch eine Krankheit, die für unsere Hechte tödlich ist eingeschleppt (wie beim amerik. Signalkrebs und Krebspest!!!)

Meiner Meinung nach sollte diese schnellstens wieder raus!!!!


----------



## der_jorge (18. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Meine fresse noch mal ihr mit euren gesetzen
dann müßste man ja um es mit euren worten zu nehmen
allen auswanderern ebenfals verbieten sich in amerika oder kanada oder oder oder breit zu machen es könnte ja die gefahr bestehen das sich mänlein und weiblein kreuzen wenn ihr wersteht was ich meine.


----------



## Lionhead (18. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



der_jorge schrieb:


> Meine fresse noch mal ihr mit euren gesetzen
> dann müßste man ja um es mit euren worten zu nehmen
> allen auswanderern ebenfals verbieten sich in amerika oder kanada oder oder oder breit zu machen es könnte ja die gefahr bestehen das sich mänlein und weiblein kreuzen wenn ihr wersteht was ich meine.


 
Wie kommst du denn auf so einen Vergleich? Wer hat so etwas gesagt?

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Ansgar (18. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Moin,

Hat er die Dinger selber importiert? Hat die wohl beim Zoll nicht deklariert? 

Was mich mal interessieren wuerde ist, was das eigentlich grundsaetzlich soll? Kann man doch ganz genau so gut nen Hecht einsetzen? Ist ja nicht so, dass der Muskie 3 mal groesser wird als unser Hecht - und die ein bisschen andere Faerbung als einziger Grund... ;+ 

Ich denke mal, dass der "Schaden" (wenn es denn einen gibt) jetzt angerichtet ist - wird wohl kaum moeglich sein, die Dinger ohne groesseren Aufwand wieder rauszuholen?

Von daher einfach garnichts machen...

All the best
Ansgar

PS: Achso und bezgl der Frage ob das richtig war die Dinger da reinzuschmeissen, kann Dein Kumpel ja mal den Eigentuemer des Sees fragen... ) Kann sein, dass der da nicht so happy mit ist - aber vielleicht findet er es ja gut...


----------



## Knispel (18. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



der_jorge schrieb:


> Meine fresse noch mal ihr mit euren gesetzen
> dann müßste man ja um es mit euren worten zu nehmen
> allen auswanderern ebenfals verbieten sich in amerika oder kanada oder oder oder breit zu machen es könnte ja die gefahr bestehen das sich mänlein und weiblein kreuzen wenn ihr wersteht was ich meine.


 
Das ist doch wohl der größte /( sorry ) Schwachsinn, den ich je gehört habe. Sag mal, was für ein geistes Kind bist Du denn ?


----------



## Tobsn (18. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



> In Staaten leben Hechte und Muskies auch nebeneinander. Denke das es da keine Probleme geben wird. Karpfen gibt es in Staaten wie Sand am Meer also Muskies fressen die nicht auf. Hecht und Muskie sind sich ähnlich in verhaltensweise und wenn See genug platz bietet. Wird es auch funktionieren. Grö0er wie hechte werden muskies auch nicht unbedingt sicherlich in paar jahren gibt es gut un gerne 110+cm muskies un bei hechte is da eher schluss. Denke du musst dir darum keine sorgen machen. wenn sterben muskies und nicht anderen fische


 
Absoluter Humbug! Siehe:

_Esox masquinongy_ _
Muskellunge_        You can sponsor this page:

 
[SIZE=+2]_Esox_[/SIZE]  [SIZE=+2]_masquinongy_ [/SIZE] Mitchill, 1824 *Familie:  * Esocidae (Hechte) picture (Esmas_u1.jpg) by The Native Fish Conservancy


 
Punkt Karte *Ordnung:  *Esociformes  (Hechtartige) *Klasse:  *Actinopterygii (Strahlenflosser) *FishBase Name: *Muskellunge*Max. Größe: * 183 cm TL (Männchen/unbestimmt; Ref. 5723); max. veröff. Gewicht: 31.8 kg (Ref. 3549); max. veröff. Alter: 30 Jahre *Lebensraum:  *demersal; standorttreu *Klimazone: *gemäßigt; 53°N - 30°N*Bedeutung:  *Fischereien: kommerziell; Aquakultur: kommerziell; Sportfisch: ja; Aquarium: Öffentliche Aquarien *Widerstandsfähigkeit:  *niedrig, Verdopplung der Population dauert 4,5 - 14 Jahre. (K=0.07-0.15; tmax=30)*Übersetzung: *The following three fields were machine-translated by ECMT   You can also use SysTran *Verbreitung:  * 
Gazetteer North America: Native to St. Lawrence River - Great Lakes, Hudson Bay (Red River), and Mississippi River basins. Introduced elsewhere in the USA. Native populations are protected in portions of Tennessee and Ohio. 
Nordamerika: Einheimischer zu St.-Fluß Lawrence - große Seen, Hudson-Bucht (Roter Fluß) und Mississippi-Flußbecken. Anderswo eingeführt in den USA. Eingeborene Bevölkerungen sind geschützt in Teilen von Tennessee und Ohio. *Biologie:  *Lives in clear vegetated lakes, quiet pools and backwaters of creeks and small to large rivers. Solitary, lurking hunter on other fishes as well as on ducklings, muskrats, and snakes. Oviparous, spawn in spring as the ice melts (Ref. 205). 
Die Leben in klar vegetated Seen, ruhige Becken und Stauwasser von Nebenflüssen und klein zu großen Flüssen. Allein Jäger auf anderen Fischen sowie auf Entlein muskrats und Schlangen lauernd. Eierlegend Fischeier im Frühjahr als die Eisschmelze (Ref. 205). *Rote Liste: *http://www.redlist.org/info/categories_criteria.html#categories  (Ref. 53964) *gefährlich:  *harmlos 

Zum Vergleich:

[SIZE=-2]More info | Plus d'info | Mais info | FischSammler: Beobachtung hochladen | Eigene Webseite hier verlinken | FishBase [/SIZE]English | Español | Português | Français | *Deutsch* | Italiano | Nederlands | Chinese | *More Languages... *_Esox lucius_ _
Hecht_ 
[SIZE=+2]_Esox_[/SIZE]  [SIZE=+2]_lucius_ [/SIZE] Linnaeus, 1758 *Familie:  * Esocidae (Hechte) picture (Esluc_u9.jpg) by Zienert, S.


 


 Punkt Karte *Ordnung:  *Esociformes  (Hechtartige) *Klasse:  *Actinopterygii (Strahlenflosser) *FishBase Name: *Northern pike*Max. Größe: * 137 cm FL (Männchen/unbestimmt; Ref. 40637); 150 cm TL (female); max. veröff. Gewicht: 28.4 kg (Ref. 40637); max. veröff. Gewicht: 35 kg; max. veröff. Alter: 30 Jahre *Lebensraum:  *demersal; potamodrom; Tiefenbereich 0 – 30 m *Klimazone: *gemäßigt; 10 – 28°C; 74°N - 36°N, 167°W - 180°E*Bedeutung:  *Fischereien: hoch kommerziell; Aquakultur: kommerziell; Sportfisch: ja; Aquarium: Öffentliche Aquarien *Widerstandsfähigkeit:  *niedrig, Verdopplung der Population dauert 4,5 - 14 Jahre. (K=0.12-0.23; tm=1-4; tmax=30; Fec=2,000-600,000) 

Quelle: www.fishbase.org


----------



## Gunni77 (18. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Hallo

Nur mal so zum nachdenken....wie wahrscheinlich ist es, das jemand aus Kanada zehn lebende Muskies um die 70cm unter hohem Aufwand importiert und dann hier verschenkt????

Apropos Schwarzbarsch, in Nachbarländern wird um diesen Fisch deutlich weniger Trara gemacht, er lebt dort in einigen Gewässern, die offensichtlich ansonsten in Ordnung sind, wo ist das Problem? Auf kurz oder lang wird sich diese Fischart sowieso ausbreiten. Zander, Graskarpfen, Refos und sogar normale Karpfen sind hier auch nicht heimisch, wer verzichtet freiwillig? Ihr glaubt doch selber nicht, das es bei uns noch ein intaktes künstliches Gleichgewicht gibt. In vielen guten Zandergewässern ist der Hecht ausgestorben oder wird mit Besatzmaßnahmen künstlich erhalten, stört das jemanden (außer Hechtanglern)? In anderen Gewässern ist der Hecht dominant, weil diese sich besser für ihn eignen, auch kein Problem. 

Gruß


----------



## Gunni77 (18. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Noch was vergessen: der Rapfen ist ein super Beispiel, wie sich Fische ausbreiten. Der Fisch kommt aus dem Donauraum und ist über Schiffahrtsstraßen zugewandert, so schnell kann das gehen.

Gruß


----------



## captain_iglo (18. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Die Muskies sind als Kleinstfische eingeführt worden....sie sind in einem detschen Gewässer, fragt mich bitte nicht wo aufgewachsen....in irgendeiner Fischzucht....
Die Fische haben alle das gleiche Alter und sind fast gleich groß....es kann also kein Männchen dabeu sein, weil die viel langssamer wachsen.....
Falls sich die Muskies mit den Hechten kreuzen kämen Tigerhechte heraus die sich zwar äußerlich in Männchen und Weibchen unterteilen lassen, jedoch absolut immer unfruchtbar sind...


----------



## rudlinger (18. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Knispel schrieb:


> Das ist doch wohl der größte /( sorry ) Schwachsinn, den ich je gehört habe. Sag mal, was für ein geistes Kind bist Du denn ?


|good: 
@Gunni
Na dann fischst Du sicherlich in Gewässern die ASTREIN sind. Glückwunsch dazu #6 
Wir hier in Leipzig haben da ein paar Gewässer, wo dies nicht der Fall ist und deshalb dringendst Hilfe benötigen. Bäche wo die Bachforelle verschwindet weil die Regenbogenforelle sich breitmacht, ganz zu schweigen von verschiedenen Teichen, wo man egal mit was nur Zwergwelse von 7 cm fängt. Also wenn Dich das nicht stört, dann weiss ich auch nicht. Es ist nunmal so, daß man verschiedene Fische nicht besetzen sollte, und dazu gehört evt. auch der Muskie.
Und ob das ein Fake ist, aus Kanada Muskie und geschenkt, das kann und werde ich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Knispel (18. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Gunni77 schrieb:


> Noch was vergessen: der Rapfen ist ein super Beispiel, wie sich Fische ausbreiten. Der Fisch kommt aus dem Donauraum und ist über Schiffahrtsstraßen zugewandert, so schnell kann das gehen.
> 
> Gruß


 
Der ist mittlerweile hier in Bremen angekommen und wird immer mehr. Wir können ihn mittlerweile gezielt beangeln.


----------



## holle (18. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Gunni77 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Nur mal so zum nachdenken....wie wahrscheinlich ist es, das jemand aus Kanada zehn lebende Muskies um die 70cm unter hohem Aufwand importiert und dann hier verschenkt????
> 
> ...




so sehe ich das auch. viele unserer "heimischen" fischarten waren noch vor einiger zeit importierte fremdlinge.  das beste beispiel sind die regenbogenforellen (amis) und die zander (osteuropäer). und wer möchte diese beiden (ausser hardcore-karpfenangler) in unseren gewässern missen???
ich fände es sehr gut wenn zb in der elbe muskies wären. was wäre das für ein spass endlich meine selbst gebauten muskie-sticks und die anderen monster-köder auszutesten. und erst der drill dieser monster. :l 
gegen bass in deutschen gewässern hätte ich übrigens ebenso wenig.

natürlich würde sich einiges in der fauna verschieben, ist klar. aber verschieben ist nicht aussterben. vielleicht würden sich ja die muskies auch mal um die zwergwelse kümmern. sind zwar lustige, niedliche, kleine, dicke gesellen. aber zeitweise echt nervig.


----------



## Knispel (18. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Richtig und weil das Klima ja immer wärmer wird, bürgern wir gleich noch im Süden unserer Republik Iberische Großbarbenarten und indische Masheer ein, da vergisst Du Deine Muskies, weil die ja bald auch im Norden unserer Republik angekommen sind......


----------



## rudlinger (18. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

@Holle
Das wär aber für das Lachsprojekt Elbe der nächste Dämpfer solche Viecher. Lieber Lachs in der Elbe als Muskies Du verstehst was ich mein 
Der war heimisch und man macht sich wegen der blöden Amis nen Kopf.
PS.: Jede Refo die ich erwisch und das Mass hat bekommt eine vor den KOPP


----------



## NorbertF (18. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Hier am Oberrhein werde die Rapfen auch immer mehr und immer grösser.
Hab ich vor 4 Jahren das ganze Jahr nur 2 Stück gefangen so kann ich dieses Jahr jeden Tag welche fangen wenn ichs drauf anlege (naja gut, zumindest sehe ich jeden Tag welche).
Zander ist dafür sehr rar geworden.


----------



## NorbertF (18. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Die Zwergwelse sind übrigens hervorragende Zanderköder


----------



## Räuberschreck (18. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Ihr solltet wissen, dass wir in Österreich speziell in Kärnten ein riesen Problem mit dem Forellenbarsch (amerikaner) haben.

Laut Expertenangaben können sie sich bei uns nicht vermehren. Mittlerweile gibt es die Forellenbarsch in Massen im Wörthersee, in der Drau und unzähligen Teichen. Verschleppt in alle anderen Gewässer wurden sie durch die Enten.

Toll!! - Flussbarsche und Zander (für mich 2 der schönsten Angelfische) werden nicht mehr gefangen und vom Seenforschungsinstitut teilweise gar nicht mehr gefunden!!!

Hallo - regt euch das nicht zum Nachdenken an!


----------



## Gunni77 (18. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Hallo

@rudlinger Ja, dann sollte man eben keine Refos sondern Bafos aussetzen. Wenn so verfahren würde, wären die Refos in drei Jahren verschwunden, weil aufgegessen. Warum macht man das nicht? Bafos sind teurer und empfindlicher. Zum ersten Grund kann man stehen wie man will, der zweite ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Sprich, bestimmte "Forellengewässer" wären ohne Refos keine, weil Bafos nicht überleben könnten.
Zwergwelse sind ein eigenes Thema, diese Fische unterscheiden sich in einigen Punkten von anderen. Sie vermehren sich schnell, fressen alles, sind robust und haben keine Fressfeinde. Ich fürchte, dieses Problem ist nur radikal in den Griff zu kriegen. Ich sage nicht, dass man Muskies aussetzen sollte, aber es ist ein natürlicher Vorgang, das Fischarten sich ausbreiten, Beispiele habe ich ja genannt. Und es ist wohl auch so, das nicht alle Fischarten gleich aggressiv in ihrer Dominanz sind ( wie z.B. der Zwergwels), es sollte Leute geben, die das abschätzen können. Dazu kommt, das gute Beispiele dafür existieren, das z. B. der Schwarzbarsch sich gut einpasst. Auch die anderen von mir genannten Arten haben sich offensichtlich gut eingepasst und stellen wohl unzweifelhaft eine Ergänzung unser Fischfauna dar, oder nicht? Willst du Gewässer ohne Karpfen, Zander etc? So einfach ist das eben alles nicht, die Gewässer und die Umwelt ändern sich, ein natürliches Gleichgewicht existiert sowieso nicht. Es wird schon immer steuernd eingegriffen und das Ergebnis kann sehr positiv sein. Leider habe ich davon viel zu wenig Ahnung, aber die Hoffnung, dass andere das besser wissen.


Gruß


----------



## Gunni77 (18. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Hallo

Massenhafte Schwarzbarschvorkommen? Sicher? Ach ja, der Zander ist auch keine heimische Fischart, oder?

Gruß


----------



## Knispel (18. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Eines steht doch schon mal fest. Wenn die heimische Bachforelle in einem , wie Du sagst "Forellengewässer" nicht überleben kann, denn ist es kein Forellengewässer. So einfach ist das.


----------



## holle (18. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



rudlinger schrieb:


> @Holle
> Das wär aber für das Lachsprojekt Elbe der nächste Dämpfer solche Viecher. Lieber Lachs in der Elbe als Muskies Du verstehst was ich mein




hmm... stimmt auch wieder...#6

naja, bisschen wissenschaftliche aufklärung hat noch nie geschadet.

*NorbertF  Die Zwergwelse sind übrigens hervorragende Zanderköder*

ist das so? :k  da hätte ich ja für heute abend gleich ne super idee... #q  da bin ich noch nicht drauf gekommen. gut zu wissen.
hat das bei dir schon geklappt?


----------



## Knispel (18. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Gunni77 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Massenhafte Schwarzbarschvorkommen? Sicher? Ach ja, der Zander ist auch keine heimische Fischart, oder?
> 
> Gruß


 
Aber zumindest eine europäische. Warum müssen die Fehler zu "Urgroßelternszeiten" auch noch heute begangen werden.


----------



## rudlinger (18. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

@Gunni


rudlinger schrieb:


> @Iglu
> An einem Weiher mit 70000 m² ist es evt. ein Fehler Amis einzusetzen. Aber um genaue Aussagen zu machen, müsste das Gewässer Fischereilich begutachtet werden.


Wie ich schon anmerkte#6 
Es werden Bafos besetzt, aber die Refos sind robuster und wachsen deutlich schneller und es handelt sich in meinem Fall um Mittelgebirgsbäche die sich fast nicht erwärmen. Desweiteren kommen im Winter so schwarze Vögelchens die das übrige erledigen :v
@Knipsel
Genau so isses. Entweder Salmo oder Forellenpuff


----------



## Räuberschreck (18. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

@gunni77
Der Zander ist aber auf unserm Kontinent beheimatet und nicht von Amerika gekommen!

Übrigens Forellenbarsch ist nicht gleich Schwarzbarsch!!!!


----------



## Gunni77 (18. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



> Aber zumindest eine europäische.


 
Und was heißt das? Ist das deswegen besser? Oder war das Risiko kleiner?  Nö, eben. Außerdem ist das sowas wie Fisch-Rassismus :q :q http://www.oefg1880.at/fischarten/forellenbarsch.php?design=oefg


----------



## Gunni77 (18. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



> Übrigens Forellenbarsch ist nicht gleich Schwarzbarsch!!!!


 
Doch, ist er wohl.


----------



## Räuberschreck (18. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Der Zander hätte sich aber ohne menschliches zutun über den gesamten Eurasischen Kontinent ausbreiten können! Von Amerika wäre er von selbst sicher nicht dahergeschwommen (oder geflogen)

Bezüglich Forellenbarsch - vielleicht haben wir Österreicher ja ander Fischkundebücher als Ihr -


----------



## Gunni77 (18. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Ich bin gerade verunsichert......vielleicht hat er doch recht, moment....


----------



## Knispel (18. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Gunni77 schrieb:


> Und was heißt das? Ist das deswegen besser? Oder war das Risiko kleiner? Nö, eben. Außerdem ist das sowas wie Fisch-Rassismus :q :q


 
Falls Du das nicht wusstest, in alten Zeiten war die westlichste Grenze des Zanders die Elbe. Erst nach der Fertigstellung des Elbe - Geeste - LKanales tauchte er in der Weser auf.


----------



## Knispel (18. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Räuberschreck schrieb:


> Der Zander hätte sich aber ohne menschliches zutun über den gesamten Eurasischen Kontinent ausbreiten können! Von Amerika wäre er von selbst sicher nicht dahergeschwommen (oder geflogen)
> 
> Bezüglich Forellenbarsch - vielleicht haben wir Österreicher ja ander Fischkundebücher als Ihr -


 
Siehe meinen Eintrag. Die westlichste Grenze den Zanders war früher die Elbe.


----------



## Lionhead (18. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Gunni77 schrieb:


> Doch, ist er wohl.


Da verwechselt jemand Sonnenbarsche und Forellenbarsche.
Eine Plage sind die Sonnenbarsche.

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Gunni77 (18. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Oha....

Grossmäuliger Schwarzbarsch, Forellenbarsch = Micropterus Salmoides
Kleinmäuliger Schwarzbarsch, = Micropterus Dolomieui 



> Der Zander hätte sich aber ohne menschliches zutun über den gesamten Eurasischen Kontinent ausbreiten können!


 
Und was heißt das, ich meine im Ergebnis?



> Von Amerika wäre er von selbst sicher nicht dahergeschwommen (oder geflogen)


 
Naja, Muskies können wohl auch fliegen :q wie sind denn da die Einreisebstimmungen?


----------



## Gunni77 (18. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Hallo



> Da verwechselt jemand Sonnenbarsche und Forellenbarsche.


 
Nö, SB sind aus der Familie der Sonnebarsche (Centrarchidae)


----------



## Knispel (18. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Räuberschreck schrieb:


> Bezüglich Forellenbarsch - vielleicht haben wir Österreicher ja ander Fischkundebücher als Ihr -


 
Ich zitiere aus DR. Karl Heinz : Der Angelsport im Süßwasser von 1903

v.d. Borne hat nach der Einführung des groß und kleinmäuligen Schwarzbarsches den Fehler begangen, den kleinmäuligen - Schwarzbarsch und den großmäuligen aber Forellenbarsch zu nennen, was zu viel Verwirrung führte. 

Ich habe das Buch im Orginal vor mir liegen und den text abgetippt.


----------



## Lionhead (18. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Gunni77 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> 
> Nö, SB sind aus der Familie der Sonnebarsche (Centrarchidae)


 
ja, aber gemeint waren die anderen Vertreter aus der Familie der Sonnenbarsche, die auch nicht die Größen der anderen genannten Arten betreffen.
Ich glaube in den Staaten werden sie Crappie genannt.

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Gunni77 (18. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Na, dann haben wir das doch geklärt, immerhin was für die Bildung getan #6 

Ich glaube aber immer noch nicht, das sich diese Fische Massenhaft vermehren und ausbreiten, weil es in den wenigen Gewässern tatsächlich Schonmaße bzw. Entnahmeverbote gibt, um den Bestand zu sichern.

Nach Bundesnaturschutzgesetz (BNatSchG) § 10 Abs. (2) Nr.5 bedeutet
*heimische Art:*
*eine wild lebende Tier- oder Pflanzenart, die ihr Verbreitungsgebiet oder*
*regelmäßiges Wanderungsgebiet ganz oder teilweise*
*a) im Inland hat oder in geschichtlicher Zeit hatte*
*oder*
*b) auf natürliche Weise in das Inland ausdehnt;*
*als heimisch gilt eine wild lebende Tier- oder Pflanzenart auch, wenn sich verwilderte*
*oder durch menschlichen Einfluss eingebürgerte Tiere oder Pflanzen der*
*betreffenden Art im Inland in freier Natur und ohne menschliche Hilfe über mehrere*
*Generationen als Population erhalten.*
4
Nach § 10 Abs. (2) Nr. 6 bedeutet
*gebietsfremde Art*
*eine wildlebende Tier- oder Pflanzenart, wenn sie in dem betreffenden Gebiet in*
*freier Natur nicht oder seit mehr als 100 Jahren nicht mehr vorkommt.*

Fein, der SB ist eine heimische Art in Östereich....

Gruß


----------



## trout (18. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Muskies stellen erhebliche Ansprüche an Umwelt (Pflanzen) und Umgebung (Boden). Nicht umsonst sind massive Aufzuchtprogramme in den USA und Canada damit beschäftigt bereits im Herbst laichreife Muskies zu fangen und vorzustrecken um zu mindest den Bestand zu erhalten (Department of Natural Resources usw.). Es ist vorgekommen dass der Northern den vormals heimischen Muskie fas verdrängt hat. Die Reproduktionsraten sind viel geringer, so dass unter natürlichen Bedingungen nur eine Hand voll überleben würden. Außerdem laichen Sie bedeutend später als unsere Hechte und je nach Gewässer erst ab einer Länge von 0,90-1,20m. 
Ich würde mir keine Sorgen machen, dass du in absehbarer Zeit Muskieprobleme bekommst. Die Überlebens- und Entwicklungschancen halte ich für extrem gering. Wie dein Kumpel die Muskies überhaupt durch den Zoll ins Land bekommen hat ist mir eh ein Rätsel.

Gruß trout


----------



## Gunni77 (18. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Ach ja, für die "natürliche Forellengewässer-Fraktion" :q , der so geschätzte Bachsaibling ist mit der Refo aus Amiland nach Europa gekommen.


----------



## Gunni77 (18. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



> Wie dein Kumpel die Muskies überhaupt durch den Zoll ins Land bekommen hat ist mir eh ein Rätsel.


 
Mir kommt das auch spanisch vor, aber was solls....


----------



## NorbertF (18. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



> NorbertF Die Zwergwelse sind übrigens hervorragende Zanderköder
> 
> ist das so? da hätte ich ja für heute abend gleich ne super idee... da bin ich noch nicht drauf gekommen. gut zu wissen.
> hat das bei dir schon geklappt?



Ja das ist so...nungut dann will ich mal. Vorab möchte ich anmerken dass das nun folgende in Frankreich angwendet wurde und nicht in Deutschland...
Man nehme einen Zwergwels und eine GuFi Rute. Statt dem GuFi montiert man einen grossen Einzelhaken und einige Zentimer vor dem Haken ein Blei (so 5-18g je nach Strömung).
An den Haken kommt per Lippenköderung der Wels. Achtung die haben (giftige Stacheln), also Handschuhe anziehen oder ähnliche Vorsichtsmassnahmen. Der Wels lebt ja noch. Das bleibt auch so.
Nun fischt man diesen Wels wie einen Gummifisch, aber etwas langsamer und mit mehr kompletten Ruhepausen. Bei Anbiss Rute senken und einige Sekunden inhalieren lassen. Dann nen schmackigen Anschlag.
Funzt prächtig.


----------



## bubatz01 (18. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

steht doch da,die muskies wurden als diese klein waren importiert(nicht von ihm)und er hat sie jetzt eben in der grösse bekommen.


----------



## Esox_Maximus (18. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Vieleicht sollte man hier in Deutschland nicht unbedingt Montagen mit lebenden Köderfischen empfehlen.


----------



## trout (18. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Die Franzosen essen ja einfach alles was sich bewegt. Beim angeln machen sie's dann also genau so #d


----------



## drogba (18. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

ohje ob jetzt muskies oder hechte spielt doch keine rolle!klar is es verboten aber was soll man denn sagen z.b übe rapfen die sich selbst aus dem osten bzw. donau in der rhein transportiert haben?auch eine zimlich neue fisch art.zwischen usa und euro liegt zwar der grosse teich d.h die wären sicher niemals hier rüber gekomen aber trozdem ein schöner fisch.regen sich hier auch einge über den schwarz barsch auf wenn jemand den aus bayern oder wo er selten vorkommt mitnimmt z.b nach nrw ?ist dies dann auch nicht heimisch?also man kann sich über schlimmere sachen aufregen als muskies .z.b über wollhand krabben oder das aal sterben das ist sicherlich dringender als sowas


----------



## trout (18. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



bubatz01 schrieb:


> steht doch da,die muskies wurden als diese klein waren importiert(nicht von ihm)und er hat sie jetzt eben in der grösse bekommen.


 

Mag sein, trotzdem muss es dann über die grüne Grenze in der Thermoskanne gegangen sein. |rolleyes 
Offiziell wie bei wild gefangenen Amazonasfischen (auck sehr klein!) geht das immer über den Zoll. Und die gucken sehr genau.


----------



## NorbertF (18. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Esox_Maximus schrieb:


> Vieleicht sollte man hier in Deutschland nicht unbedingt Montagen mit lebenden Köderfischen empfehlen.



Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.
Nur weil du in Flensburg bist und somit in Deutschland trifft das noch lange nicht auf alle zu. Gelle?



trout schrieb:


> Die Franzosen essen ja einfach alles was sich bewegt. Beim angeln machen sie's dann also genau so #d



Nicht nur die Franzosen...fast die ganze Welt!


----------



## trout (18. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Nicht nur die Franzosen...fast die ganze Welt!


 
Ich stelle hier nicht alles in Frage, möchte aber den tierlieben "BÄDA" Leuten nicht neuen Nährboden liefern und den Ball lieber flach halten. Wer hier was an seinem Wasser macht ist seine pers. Sache und gehört nicht hierher.


----------



## NorbertF (18. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



trout schrieb:


> Ich stelle hier nicht alles in Frage, möchte aber den tierlieben "BÄDA" Leuten nicht neuen Nährboden liefern und den Ball lieber flach halten. Wer hier was an seinem Wasser macht ist seine pers. Sache und gehört nicht hierher.



Natürlich gehört das hierher. Das ist ein Anglerboard. Nicht ein Deutschenboard.
Die PETA kann sich ruhig melden, es ist in Frankreich völlig normal, da werden die maximal ausgelacht.
In Frankreich kannst du im Angelladen 10cm lange Forellen kaufen um damit lebend zu angeln. Oder 30cm Aale (lebend) für Welse.
Das ist Standard, da zuckt keiner. 
Warum soll man das nicht schreiben dürfen? Klär mich mal auf bitte?


----------



## davidpil (18. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



> Was regt ihr euch so auf???
> 
> Wer von euch hätte die Muskies nicht eingesetzt wenn er einen See hätte und sie geschenkt bekommen hätte???


|good:


----------



## Marc38120 (18. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Seebaer schrieb:


> Was regt ihr euch so auf???
> 
> Wer von euch hätte die Muskies nicht eingesetzt wenn er einen See hätte und sie geschenkt bekommen hätte???


 
Richtig!!! Der Meinung bin ich auch, außerdem ist der Graskarpfen bei uns auch nicht heimisch und wurde eingesetzt genauso wie de rZander nicht heimisch war/ist, er wurde im Mittelalter aus osteuropa eingeführt... 

Falls die Muskies überleben ist doch toll, schließlich haben sie auch ein Recht zu leben!!!!!!!!!

MfG

Marc


----------



## argon08 (18. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

ich persöhnlich nehme es nicht dem 22 jährigen übel im jugendlichen leichtsinn kann man sowas machen ! (das ist nicht grosskotzig gemeint sondern voller ernst)der einschleuser ist meines erachtens nach der bösewicht! in einem der vorigen post wird sogar die aussage gemacht das die fische von einem züchter stammen, den sollte man sich allerdings mal vornehmen!!


----------



## Knispel (18. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Marc38120 schrieb:


> Richtig!!! Der Meinung bin ich auch, außerdem ist der Graskarpfen bei uns auch nicht heimisch und wurde eingesetzt genauso wie de rZander nicht heimisch war/ist, er wurde im Mittelalter aus osteuropa eingeführt...
> 
> Falls die Muskies überleben ist doch toll, schließlich haben sie auch ein Recht zu leben!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 
Richtig und wenn die Chinesen das Schießpulver nicht erfunden hätten, hätte es auch keine weltkriege gegeben. Langsam werden mir die Argumentationen hier zu blöde. Ich passe.
__________________


----------



## trout (18. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

@NorbertF

Schreiben kannst du was du willst, nur solltest du es vielleicht so formulieren, das andere Leute nicht auf die abwägige Idee kommen solchen Blödsinn nachzumachen. *Funzt Prima* oder so hätt ich mir dann doch verkniffen. Ein neuer Thread "Weltweit erfolgreiche Angeltechniken, aber in Deuschland fragwürdig" wäre angebrachter glaub ich. 
Meine pers. Meinung ist, das Muskies faszinierende Fische sind und wieso auch nicht in Deutschland besetzt werden sollten. Eine unmittelbare Gefahr allenfalls für Wassergeflügel, Ratten, Schlangen, Frösche  usw. sehe ich nicht. Ist echt mein ernst!
trout


----------



## holle (18. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

@ norbertf

danke für den tip. 

aber bin in deutschland wo man das nicht darf. |znaika: 

dachte eher an fetzenköder oder in der art.

die zwergwelse die wir hier laufend dran haben sind für diese art der angelei auch viel zu gross mit 20-25 cm. da geht eher ein richtiger wels drauf (was auch nicht übel wäre  ) aber werds mal mit fetzen testen, wenn die zander den lecker finden... :q


----------



## NorbertF (18. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

ich hab extra geschrieben :


> Vorab möchte ich anmerken dass das nun folgende in Frankreich angwendet wurde und nicht in Deutschland...



Hast du evtl.überlesen kann das sein? Hätte es fett schreiben sollen 
Soviel Abstraktionsvermögen traue ich jedem Boardie zu, dass er weiss dass er den Fisch vorher töten muss wenn er in Deutschland angeln will. Lernt man in der Fischerprüfung (hoffe ich...als ich meine gemacht hab waren lebende noch erlaubt).

Ich selber bin eh sogut wie ausschliesslich spinnangelnd unterwegs, die Methode ist aber genau wie Fischen mit GuFi von daher auch ansprechend für mich. Ob der Wels nun tot ist oder nicht wird ja nich so die Rolle spielen bei der Fängigkeit.


----------



## holle (18. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

na echt jetzt mal! 
er hat doch darauf hingewiesen das es in frankreich erlaubt ist und bei uns nicht. ausserdem habe ich danach gefragt. also haltet den ball mal flach und bekommt die ruhe rein. dieses ewige aufgerege klaut euch noch ein paar jahre eures lebens (bluthochdruck und herzschlag) #d

grüsse, holger #h


----------



## trout (18. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Brauchste natürlich nicht groß schreiben. Und den fachgerechten Umgang mit ledenden Wirbeltieren traue ich dir auch zu. 
Damtit erkläre ich Zweimanndiskussion untertänigst für beendet. #h


----------



## Hardi (18. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Habe mich mal durch den Tread gelesen, weil mich das ursprüngliche Tema auch interessiert. Die letzten Seiten haben mit der Fragestellung nichts mehr zu tun.

Ich rekapituliere, das nur Rogner ausgesetzt wurden, die als Kleinfische nach Deutschland eingeführt wurden. In Deutschland in einer Fischzucht weiter gewachsen sind. Also auch keine Parasieten mehr mit einschleppen können. Die Muskies können sich nicht vermehren, da nur Rogner ausgestzt wurden. Mischformen zwischen Muski und Hecht sind sogenannte Tigerhechte. Sie sind Hybrieden und können sich nicht fortpflanzen. Ob die Muskis in dem Teich überleben weiss keiner alles andere scheint mir Spekulation.Warum muß ich mich durch 6 Seiten Durcharbeiten um das heraus zu finden ?


----------



## tamandua (18. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Hardi schrieb:


> Habe mich mal durch den Tread gelesen, weil mich das ursprüngliche Tema auch interessiert. Die letzten Seiten haben mit der Fragestellung nichts mehr zu tun.
> 
> Ich rekapituliere, das nur Rogner ausgesetzt wurden, die als Kleinfische nach Deutschland eingeführt wurden. In Deutschland in einer Fischzucht weiter gewachsen sind. Also auch keine Parasieten mehr mit einschleppen können. Die Muskies können sich nicht vermehren, da nur Rogner ausgestzt wurden. Mischformen zwischen Muski und Hecht sind sogenannte Tigerhechte. Sie sind Hybrieden und können sich nicht fortpflanzen. Ob die Muskis in dem Teich überleben weiss keiner alles andere scheint mir Spekulation.Warum muß ich mich durch 6 Seiten Durcharbeiten um das heraus zu finden ?



#6So sehe ich das auch.
Ich denke, man muss den Threadersteller und seinem Bekannten, der die Muskellungen in seinen Weiher gesetzt hat, nicht zerfleischen. Was passiert ist, ist passiert. Der junge Mann ist der Verlockung erlegen, wie wohl viele heir ihr ebenso erlegen wären. Die Fische werden sich sehr wahrscheinlich nicht fortpflanzen können, genauso wie es fraglich ist, ob sie überleben. Das Problem ist also (fast) gelöst. Ein ernstes Wort dem eifrigen Besetzer gegenüber sollte reichen.
In höchstem Maße bedenklich und erschreckend finde ich aber, wie locker hier viele mit dem sehr wohl kritischen Thema der Neuansiedlung von Fisch- und anderer Tierarten umgehen. Da kräuseln sich bei mir als Biologe sämtliche Nackenhaare. Ich verstehe nicht, wie man aus der Motivation heraus, die hiesige Natur mittels neuer Arten evtl ''interessanter'' machen zu wollen, die Gefährdung von Ökosystemen leichtfertig in Kauf nehmen kann. Natürlich kann es einigermaßen glimpflich über die Bühne gehen, aber die Neozoen können auch (wie in den meisten Fällen) katastrophale Auswirkungen haben. Es gibt genug Arten, die zufällig eingschleppt wurden. Hier nenne ich die leidige Wollhandkrabbe. Da sollte man doch davon absehen, auch noch mit Absicht Arten einzubringen. Das Risiko ist unkalkulierbar.


----------



## Knispel (18. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Oder unbedaft ausgesetzt von Menschen die es "gut" meinen wie Schnappschildkröten und Ochsenfrösche....


----------



## rudlinger (18. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Knispel schrieb:


> . Langsam werden mir die Argumentationen hier zu blöde. Ich passe.
> __________________


Wir sind zu zweit!! 

Grüsse nach Bremen


----------



## Seebaer (18. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Sehr viele von den Boardies die hier im Thread am lautesten geschrieen haben wären die ersten am Weiher wenn sie umsonst auf die Muskies angeln dürften |supergri :m


----------



## rudlinger (18. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Seebaer schrieb:


> Sehr viele von den Boardies die hier im Thread am lautesten geschrieen haben wären die ersten am Weiher wenn sie umsonst auf die Muskies angeln dürften |supergri :m


Sehr sehr starker Übermut gerade eben. Ich bin der letzte, der dies machen würde, aber wenn Du schon weisst was andere so machen, wie sind die Lottozahlen nächste Woche?? 
#q


----------



## Knispel (19. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



rudlinger schrieb:


> Wir sind zu zweit!!
> 
> Grüsse nach Bremen


 
Grüsse denn einmal zurück ins schöne Sachsenland



Seebaer schrieb:


> Sehr viele von den Boardies die hier im Thread am lautesten geschrieen haben wären die ersten am Weiher wenn sie umsonst auf die Muskies angeln dürften |supergri :m


 
Ich glaub diese Dinger würden bei mir als Hecht durchgehen, weil ich diese Amifische noch nie gesehen habe....
Dafür sehe ich hier um Bremen jedes Jahr immer mehr Lachse und Meerforellen ( die beissen sogar an der Fliegenrute ) und das finde ich wesentlich interessanter als diese Amis.


----------



## Geisbock (19. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Zitat:
Zitat von *Seebaer* 

 
_Sehr viele von den Boardies die hier im Thread am lautesten geschrieen haben wären die ersten am Weiher wenn sie umsonst auf die Muskies angeln dürften |supergri :m_



Hallo Seebaer 
Genau so sehe ich es auch.

Viele Angeln auf Zander und dieser gehört normal hier nicht hin da er nicht heimisch ist.
Aber keiner regt sich auf, da der Zander ja besser schmeckt wie der Hecht nicht war ?

Was ich erlich nicht mag sind Angler die ein auf Moral machen.
Und sich abends einen Zander essen.
So habe Fertig:m


----------



## Gunni77 (19. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Hallo

Irgenwo stand hier was von einem sorglosen Umgang....ich glaube nicht, das man auf Teufel komm raus "fremde" Fische einsetzen sollte, aber es ist wie mit der Gentechnik. Positive und negative Resultate sind möglich, es kommt eben auf die bewußte Nutzung von Möglichkeiten an. Bestimmte Fischarten stellen eine gute Ergänzung dar, oder möchte jemand ohne Karpfen, Zander, Bachsaibling, Refo und viele andere auskommen? Ich stelle mal eine provokante Theorie auf: 
Damit sich Unfälle ala Zwergwels nicht wiederholen wäre ich z.B. für einen Test in einem abgeschlossenen Gewässer ohne Überflugsgefahr durch Flüsse. Offensichtlich sind Schwarzbarsche und Muskies so empfindlich, das die Gefahr eines massenhaftes Auftretens nicht groß ist, oder? SB gibt es inzwischen rund um die Welt auf allen Kontinenten und überall gelten sie als erhaltenswerte Ergänzung des Fischbestandes, ob in Spanien Frankreich oder Östereich ist egal. Warum sollte das bei uns anders sein? Muskies sind so empfindlich, das man die bestände künstlich erhalten muss, von Dominanz keine spur. Offensichtlich hängt die Durchsetzungsfähigkeit einer Fischart nicht von ihrer Größe sondern den Reproduktionsraten und anderen Faktoren ab. 

Und noch mal SB: Wenn ich einen See in D mit den Fischen bestzen könnte, würde ich durch den Verkauf von Tageskarten in fünf Jahren richtig Geld verdienen, weil ein Haufen Angler mir die Dinger für viel Geld aus der Hand reißen würde. Wären noch Muskies drin, würden die Leute aus dem Ausland anreisen, jede Wette.

Kapitalistische Grüße


----------



## Fischbox (19. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

@ alle, welche die Kritiker als "Moralapostel" oder ähnliches bezeichnen...
Vielleicht haben die diese "Moralapostel" einfach nur ein wenig mehr Ahnung von den Folgen die durch Besatz von nichtheimischen Fischarten entstehen können. Wenn man durch Erfahrungen auf diesem Gebiet sensibilisiert ist, dann geht man da etwas vorsichtiger ran, was auch gut so ist.
Ist es nicht sowieso etwas billig, andere Menschen mit diesem negativ behafteten Begriff zu belegen, nur weil sie noch ein Gewissen haben oder ihre Ideale auch ausleben? Sicher gibt es viele Morapos die nur meckern und jammern, weil sie halt notorische Nörgler sind. Viele erheben aber auch mahnend den Zeigefinger, weil sie sich Sorgen um ihre Natur machen, und nicht gewissenlos alles machen würden, was zu ihrem Vorteil ist. Oft sind es gerade diese Menschen die sich durch freiwilligen Einsatz dafür einsetzen, das  die Natur in Ordnung ist und auch andere Menschen sie genießen können. 
Die Bezeichnung Moralapostel ist ein Schlag ins Gesicht von vielen Leuten die sich dafür einsetzen. dasss diejenigen die sie so bezeichnen, über haupt in einigermaßen intakten Gewässern angeln können.


----------



## Fischbox (19. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Seebaer schrieb:


> Sehr viele von den Boardies die hier im Thread am lautesten geschrieen haben wären die ersten am Weiher wenn sie umsonst auf die Muskies angeln dürften |supergri :m



Auch dieser Beitrag ist sowas von oberflächlich und billig. Eine glatte "6"...#q


----------



## Ante (19. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Ihr mit eurem heimisch oder nicht heimisch was ist mit dem Karpfen mit der Regenbogenforelle mit Amurkarpfen,Mamorkarpfen,Silberkarpfen,Wels das waren alles keine heimischen Fische jetzt sind sie es und wenn juckt es jetzt.Ihr seit nur am maulen hier.Dann soll mir mal einer aufzählen wieviel es richtig heimische Fische es hier in Deutschland gibt.Und nicht die sind auf diesem Kontinent aber heimisch das ist auch schwachsinnig so etwas zu sagen.Weil bei uns in Kroatien gibt es auch Fische die es hier nicht gibt deshalb sind sie nicht sofort auch hier heimisch.


----------



## Geisbock (19. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Klasse Ante#6 #6 #6 

Mal eine frage am rande, einige Tiere sind hier nicht heimisch.
Aber es gibt auch Menschen die hier nicht heimisch sind, und diese leben mit uns in Freundschaft.
Gestern abend habe ich von einen Russen eine einladung zum Nachtangeln erhalten.
Für mich sind es sehr nette und Liebe Menschen.
Und können Fische es auch nicht sein:m


----------



## Knispel (19. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Ante schrieb:


> Ihr mit eurem heimisch oder nicht heimisch was ist mit dem Karpfen mit der Regenbogenforelle mit Amurkarpfen,Mamorkarpfen,Silberkarpfen,Wels das waren alles keine heimischen Fische jetzt sind sie es und wenn juckt es jetzt.Ihr seit nur am maulen hier.Dann soll mir mal einer aufzählen wieviel es richtig heimische Fische es hier in Deutschland gibt.Und nicht die sind auf diesem Kontinent aber heimisch das ist auch schwachsinnig so etwas zu sagen.Weil bei uns in Kroatien gibt es auch Fische die es hier nicht gibt deshalb sind sie nicht sofort auch hier heimisch.


 
Ich gebe Dir einmal einen guten Rat. Melde Dich zu einem Gewässerwartegrundlehrgang an und wenn Du diesen absolviert hast, gehe ich jede Wette ein, daß Du so einen geistigen Dünnschiss nicht mehr schreibst.....


----------



## Geisbock (19. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Knispel also sorry bei so einen Ton schreibe ich zu diesen thema nichts mehr.#q


----------



## FoolishFarmer (19. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Ist doch mal wieder sehr amüsant, wieviele Leute hier mit "gefährlichem Halbwissen" um sich werfen...|rolleyes 
Die Flora-Fauna-Habitat-Richtlinie regelt genau die hier angesprochene Problematik mit der Artenverbreitung. Sie gründet sicherlich *nicht* auf der Annahme, dass Fische freundlich sind und uns zum gemeinsamen Beisammensein einladen! |uhoh: 
Ebenfalls gründet die FFH-Richtlinie ganz sicher auch nicht auf Meinung bzw. den Erfahrungen einiger weniger bekloppter Naturliebhaber.


Liebe Leute, wenn man von einer Sache keine Ahnung hat (und offenbar auch nicht bereit ist sich zu informieren), dann sollte man sich auch nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen. Denn die, die anschließend runterfallen machen sich selbst nicht nur lächerlich sondern sind obendrein auch noch peinlich für uns alle (als Angler & Naturliebhaber).#t


----------



## Ante (19. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

edit by Admin - Beleidigung anderer Benutzer


----------



## Carp-Hooligan (19. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Moin!

Oh man...Paragraphen*******r ohne ende,haben wir nicht schon genug überall sitzen! Wer schonmal im Ausland gefischt hat,weiß auch,das fischen dort um einiges schöner ist...warum...es gibt nicht so viele sinnlose Gesetze wie in unserem "schönen" Deutschland! Wir hängen mit dem Fischereigesetz um Jahre zurück,und warum,weil es irgendwelche "Büroangler" machen,die 2 mal im Jahr an irgend nen Vereinstümpel zum feiern fahren und die von nix ne peilung haben...
Natürlich müssen Gesetze her,aber Überdachte,mit vernünftigen Argomenten!

Naja,nun sind sie drinnen im See,nun laßt sie doch einfach in ruhe leben....

Ps.: Das ist meine Persönliche meinung,und wem die nicht passt,der brauch da auch nicht sein kommentar zu los lassen...mir nämlich lachs!!!

PPs.: Wenn einer von den Schreihälsen hier,die Chance hätte Muskies zu Angeln...jeder würde sie annehmen,ich denke hier handelt es sich um nur purer neid,und Schlechtmacherei von Sachen die sie selber nicht haben!! :v


----------



## FoolishFarmer (19. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Ante schrieb:


> Dann soll mir mal einer aufzählen wieviel es richtig heimische Fische es hier in Deutschland gibt.


Sorry, aber dazu gibt es hinreichend Literatur auch im Internet (kostenlos zugänglich für jeden, der hier in diesem Board unterwegs ist).

Es geht dabei nicht um heimisch in Deutschland oder Europa, denn die Natur hält sich in den wenigsten Fällen an politische Grenzen!
Nebenbei bemerkt ist "heimisch" eigentlich sowieso nicht mehr der offizielle Ausdruck: man spricht heute von sog. gebietsfremden Arten!
Das "Gebiet" begrenzt sich dabei durch sog. ökologische Grenzen, die geotypisch, meterologisch oder sonstwie definiert sein können. In aller Regel endet das Gebiet dort, wo auch die ökologische Valenz einer Art endet.
Laienhaft ausgedrückt könnte man sagen, dass ein Lebensraum einer Art dort endet, wo diese nicht mehr in der Lage ist eine eigenständige Population zu erhalten.
Darüber hinaus gibt es noch geographische Grenzen wie z.B. Gebirge, Meere, etc. pp.  Denn obwohl z.b. die Kaninchen in Australien überleben, sind sie dort gebietsfremd! Macht ja auch Sinn, denn sie stören das empfindliche Ökosystem.

Nur sind wir mittlerweile meilenweit am Thema vorbei. Also entweder eröffne jemand nen neuen Thread - oder informiert euch mal anderweitig im Netz! |supergri


----------



## Jockel13883 (19. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Hallo Ante, du solltest dir nicht nur mal die Mühe machen, dich über die Folgen von der unüberlegten Einbringung von Arten in empfindliche Ökosysteme zu informieren, sondern dir auch mal ganz dringend bezüglich deines letzten postings den § 185 StGB durchlesen.


----------



## Hardi (19. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Wie peinlich wird das denn jetzt hier. Das Niveau ist unter Null gesunken. Ich verabschiede mich aus diesem Tread.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Queequeg (19. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Um sich mal wieder den Ausgangspunkt zu nähern, habe ich in dem Zusammenhang mal folgende Frage: Gibt es eigentlich eine gesetzliche Definition dafür ab welcher Gewässergröße man keine "artfremden Fische" einführen darf? Ich denke (und vielleicht hat auch Captain Iglo bei seiner Besatzmaßnahme so getacht) dabei an die vielen Gartenteichbesitzer, die ihre Teiche mit einer reichlichen Vielzahl von Fischen besetzen die "artfremd" sind.  Da hat bisher nie ein Hahn danach gekräht. Diese Fische stellen, wenn vielleicht auch nur geringfügig, auch eine potentielle  Verbreitungsgefahr dar,oder? Wo ist da die Schnittstelle?


----------



## FoolishFarmer (19. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Queequeg schrieb:


> Um sich mal wieder den Ausgangspunkt zu nähern, habe ich in dem Zusammenhang mal folgende Frage: Gibt es eigentlich eine gesetzliche Definition dafür ab welcher Gewässergröße man keine "artfremden Fische" einführen darf?


Das hat vorrangig nicht mit der Größe des Gewässers zu tun, sondern mit der Anbindung an andere Feuchtbiotope/ Gewässer etc. - als dem möglichen "Verbreitungspotential".
Bei nem kleinen Gartenteich inmitten eines Siedlungsgebietes, ist die Gefahr der Verbreitung von Arten gleich Null, folglich besteht hier auch keine Beschränkung. Aber wenn der kleine Gartenteich irgendwo im Wald liegt und von einem Bächlein durchströmt wird sieht das schon wieder anders aus.
Z.B. der Blaubandbärbling ist ein solches Problem - die kleinen Drecksviecher schlüpfen halt durch jede Pfütze nach draußen! |rolleyes


----------



## Geisbock (19. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

FoolishFarmer
Warum Setzen die meisten Angelvereine den zander von dem Hecht ein?
Den Hecht gibt es im Rhein nur noch selten.
Der Zander hat da die überhand.
Das kann es auch nicht sein.
Der Hecht ist für mich der Raubfisch Nummer 1 in Deutschland.
Aber auf ihn wird wenig wert gelegt.
Gewässerwärter hin und her, ich kenne genug die  keine ahnung haben.
Natürlich gibt es auch den Fachman der Gewässerwärter ist
Aber warum ist bei den meisten der hecht eine Bedrohung?
Verstehe ich nicht?
Und die Regenbogenforelle zerstört das gleichgewicht der Bachforelle.
Aber viel pochen darauf diese ins Gewässer zu setzen.
Wenn es um natürliches gleichgewicht geht, dan bitte anfangen an der Richtigen stelle.


----------



## Queequeg (19. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Das hat vorrangig nicht mit der Größe des Gewässers zu tun, sondern mit der Anbindung an andere Feuchtbiotope/ Gewässer etc. - als dem möglichen "Verbreitungspotential".
> Bei nem kleinen Gartenteich inmitten eines Siedlungsgebietes, ist die Gefahr der Verbreitung von Arten gleich Null, folglich besteht hier auch keine Beschränkung. Aber wenn der kleine Gartenteich irgendwo im Wald liegt und von einem Bächlein durchströmt wird sieht das schon wieder anders aus.


 
Klar das macht natürlich Sinn. Wobei zwischen Gartenteich im Siedlungsgebiet und GT im Wald mit Bach viel dazwischen liegt. Mich würd nur gern mal interessieren ob der Gesetzgeber da was vorgiebt. Es wird wahrscheinlich verdammt schwierig sein da ne genaue Definierung zu finden, so dass es letztendlich jeder mit seinem Gewissen selber vereinbaren muss.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (19. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Geisbock schrieb:


> FoolishFarmer
> Warum Setzen die meisten Angelvereine den zander von dem Hecht ein?...
> Aber warum ist bei den meisten der hecht eine Bedrohung?
> Verstehe ich nicht?


Und was fragst Du mich das??? |kopfkrat 


Geisbock schrieb:


> Wenn es um natürliches gleichgewicht geht, dan bitte anfangen an der Richtigen stelle.


Sicher - aber dann hat der Muskie hier absolut überhaupt gar nichts zu suchen!!!
Ich gebe Dir aber vollkommen Recht, dass der Besatz von Zandern in Baggerseen mit Hechtbestand keinen Sinn macht - im Rhein ist das was anderes... |rolleyes

Nur ist das jetzt schon wieder voll am Thema vorbei! #d


----------



## Queequeg (19. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Geisbock schrieb:


> FoolishFarmer
> Warum Setzen die meisten Angelvereine den zander von dem Hecht ein?
> Den Hecht gibt es im Rhein nur noch selten.
> Der Zander hat da die überhand.
> Das kann es auch nicht sein.


 
Da denke ich mal hat die Natur das von alleine geregelt, ist in der Elbe genauso. So gewalltige Ströme lassen sich durch einseitige Besatzmaßnahmen wohl nur schwer regulieren bzw, beeinflussen. Vor rd. 25 Jahren hat man in der Elbe, unterhalb von Geesthacht) an einigen Stellen geziehlt auf Hecht angeln können, das geht, nach meinem Kenntnisstand nun gar nicht mehr. In irgendeiner Literatur (weiß Geier wo) habe ich mal gelesen, dass Hecht und Zander sich in ihrer Dominanz im 1/2-Jahrhundertzyklus ablösen.|znaika:


----------



## trout (19. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Können wir nochmal sinnvoll zum eigentlichen Thema zurückfinden? Hier ging es am Anfang mal um ein knappes dutzend eingesetzte Muskies in einem Weiher.

Um nochmal auf den Platzbedarf eines Muskies zurückzukommen. Der beträgt auf meinen letzten Informationen basierend (ESOX Angler Magazine vor eine paap Monaten gelesen) auf mehreren Hektar Gewässerfläche je Einzeltier. Muskies sind regelmäßige Streuner und nicht so Standorttreu wie Lucius und brauche sehr viel Platz. In mittleren und größeren Flusssystemen und (Stau-)Seen um/ab die 1000 Hektar kommen Sie in Nordamerika regelmäßig vor. Sinnvoll beangelnswerte Bestände gibt nicht an jedem Tümpel. Ich glaube kaum, dass da ein hobbymäßig betriebener Weiher von ein paar Hektar so eine Bestandsdichte neben den alten Stammhechten von 15 neuen Tieren verkraftet. Die natürlichen Reproduktionraten sind oft so gering, dass selbst in gößeren Gewässern vielleicht nur eine hand voll im Jahr das Erwchsenenstadium erreicht. Deshalb sind in NA auch Trophysize und Entnahmerichtlininen eingeführt worden. Vom erfolgreichen Ablaichen ganz zu schweigen, da sich die Brut genauso wie der Hecht von Kleinstlebewesen ernährt und dem Hecht eine unmittelbarer Konkurrent ist, wobei der Muskie bisher stets den kürzeren gezogen hat. Ein wenn auch geringes Risiko im übertragen von Brut und Eiern durch Wassergeflügel besteht jedoch. Dass diese Paar evtl. überleben und sich finden - fraglich?

PS: Über den Umgang mit nicht heimischen Fischen möchte ich nur so viel sagen. In Fliegenfischerkreisen gab es schon vor Jahren die Diskussion, wie z.B. mit der Regebogenforelle als Alleinbesatz zu verfahren ist, da sie lt. FFH-Richtlinie als nicht heimisch eingestuft wurde und somit nicht mehr offiziell  besetzt werden darf (inoffiziell fallen hier in Sachsen-Anhalt immer mal noch ein paar aus dem Eimer, aber sei es drum, keiner nimmtes übel). Gerade weil sie seit ca 200 jahren in Europa beheimatet ist und sie über die Zeit eine enorme Bereicherung für die heimische Fischerei geworden ist, wo andere Fische sich aus Umwelteinflüssen (Sauerstoffgehalt des Wassers, Umweltverschnutzung und -verbauung) sich nicht mehr behaupten konnten, hat sie ein gewisses Recht hier auch zu bleiben. Von wegen "Schiebt den Zander, Wels und Rapfen zurück nach Osten" kann nicht die Lösung sein. 
Ein wirtschaftlicher Faktor spielt auch immer mit. Sterlet, Karpfen, Regenbogenforelle und Wels werden industriell in Deutschland gemästet und zu stolzen Preisen vertickt. Darüber beschwert sich niemand? Wie würden sich denn die Fischwirte verhalten, wenn es ab morgen nur noch Plötze, Barsch und Hecht gäbe? Ein Jubelschrei beim Kunden wird das sicherlich nicht hervorlocken.

Gut ist die beiden Seiten der Medaile zu betrachten, daher verstehe ich auch die Standpunkte der Pro und Konta Fraktion zu den Neozoen. Aber wer brüllt denn gleich über die frei lebenden Papagein in den westlichen Ballungsgebieten? Den possierlcihen Tierchen die Pille aufzudrücken, oder zu bejagen ist noch keinem eingefallen. Oder?
Gänsegeier aus Spanien wurden bereits im Harz gesichtet. Da gingen große Jubelschreie durch die Medien und wurde als interessante Bereicherung gefeiert.

Eine Bestandsüberwachung und evetl. eingreifen durch den Menschen begrüße ich immer, sei es Ochsenfrosch, Kormoran, Marderhund oder Waschbär, sofern der Schaden überhand nimmt. Nur weil ein Muskie nicht Fliegen kann ist er noch lange kein zu verteufelnder Fisch. Also lasst sie einfach leben.

In diesem Sinne

trout |wavey:


----------



## Schnyder (19. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Hey Leute....alle die hier nicht mit Captain Iglo seiner Tat klarkommen....denn schenke ich einen Eimer(kostenlos!!!) zum vollheulen!!! Die Natur kann notfalls alles von selbst regulieren und was macht eine schöne Fischart mehr oder weniger aus in Deutschland?Diese Aktion wird ja nicht gleich zur "Plage" ausarten!!! Da setzt jemand ein paar Muskies aus in "seinem" Weiher und schon brennt Deutschland!!! Wenns mir gehören würde ,würde ich noch Piranhas einsetzen die "solche" Angler beißen 

Schnyder

P.S. hey Captain mach dir deswegen keine Vorwürfe...auf Mutter Natur ist Verlaß!!!


----------



## Carp4Fun (19. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Schnyder schrieb:


> hey Captain mach dir deswegen keine Vorwürfe...auf Mutter Natur ist Verlaß!!!


Wo lebst du, dass du soetwas behaupten kannst?|kopfkrat


----------



## FoolishFarmer (19. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Schnyder schrieb:


> ...und was macht eine schöne Fischart mehr oder weniger aus in Deutschland?


Super! Gratulation zu diesem hochwertigen Beitrag, man sieht deutlich das Du Dich mit der Thematik eingehend beschäftigt hast... #d 

Entschuldige meinen Sarkasmus. 
Natürlich ist der Besatz von ner handvoll Marsfischen in nem kleinen Teich relativ unbedeutend. Aber wie auch schon die Story mit den Schwarzbarschen die es hier im Board mal gab:
Was, wenn solche Beispiele Schule machen???
Ich denke ein wenig Aufklärung kann hier nicht schaden bzw. muss sogar sein!


----------



## Knispel (19. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Foolish,
wie willst Du die denn z.B. bei der nicht angelnden Bevölkerung hinbekommen, wenn hier schon so hochwertige Beiträge unter Anglern geschrieben werden. Die Ochsenfrösche, das indische Springkraut und die Rotwangen und Schnappschildkröten, welche mittlerweile bei uns im Norden eingetroffen sind, sind scheinbar auch alle wie mit Geisterhand aufgetaucht von "Tier und Pflanzenschützern" mit Gartenteich bzw. Garten wo die Tiere oder Pflanzenpopulationen zu groß wurden. In einem mir bekannten 20 ha See wurde jetzt z.B. ein Graskarpfen gefangen, diese Fischart ist dort nie besetzt worden, ich konnte dort Marmorkarpfen beobachten, auch die sind nie besetzt worden, der See liegt aber am Rand eines Pazellengebietes. Bei uns werden jetzt Sterlets für den gartenteich angeboten, mal sehen wann der erste dort gefangen wird...


----------



## FoolishFarmer (19. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Knispel schrieb:


> Foolish,
> wie willst Du die denn z.B. bei der nicht angelnden Bevölkerung hinbekommen, wenn hier schon so hochwertige Beiträge unter Anglern geschrieben werden.


Nujo - dass das nicht über Nacht und von alleine geht ist mir wohl klar... |rolleyes  Aber irgendwo muss man ja mal anfangen! |supergri 


Knispel schrieb:


> In einem mir bekannten 20 ha See wurde jetzt z.B. ein Graskarpfen gefangen, diese Fischart ist dort nie besetzt worden, ich konnte dort Marmorkarpfen beobachten, auch die sind nie besetzt worden, der See liegt aber am Rand eines Pazellengebietes.


Quot erat demonstrandum!
So Geschichten kenne ich zu genüge. Nur weil alle behaupten die seien dort nie besetzt worden, heißt das mal gar nichts. |uhoh:  Marmor- und Graskarpfen waren ein beliebtes Objekt so Ende der 70er. Weil großwüchsig und selten. #d 
Zudem gibt es leider häufig auch die Problematik von Mischbesätzen. Was da so alles drin ist, ist manchmal echt erstaunlich: Da gab´s vor paar Jahren hier bei uns sogar mal nen Fall wo es dann plötzlich paar Flundern zwischen den Rotaugen hatte! #q Wildfänge eben...
Imho ist das auch eine der häufigsten Ursachen für Welsbesatz: Die juvenilen Welse sind nämlich sehr gerne im Schleienbesatz mit dabei. |rolleyes


----------



## Knispel (19. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Das mit dem Waller hab ich selber erlebt als ich noch als Gewässerwart gearbeitet hatte. Ist ca. 10 - 15 Jahre her, da war einer zwischen den Schleien, genau wie Du sagtest. Ich hab diesen Fisch denn allerdings nicht besetzt, sondern abgeschlagen, weil er einfach nicht in das See - Habitat dieses 6,5 ha Gewässers passte wo die Schleien rein sollten und es damals diese Fischart auch in der Weser nicht gab. Ich hatte damals definitiv keine Erfahrung mit diesem Großräuber, da er im Norden fast unbekannt war. Mittlerweile haben wir aber auch Welse in der tiedenabhängigen freien Unterweser, ich weiss nicht wo die hergekommen sind.
In dem obengenannten See wurden aber bestimmt keine Graser oder Marmork. durch Mischbesatz eingeschleppt. Der dortige Gewässerwart besetzt nach dem Motto : weniger ist mehr und steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein ( wo mit er ja teilweise bei bestimmten Fischarten auch recht hat ). Da werden also in Ermangelung an Karpfenangler ( ist ein 50 Mann Verein, alles bis auf 3 Personen Aal und Raubfischangler, einige gehen vereinzelnt auch einmal auf karpfen und Friedfisch) wenn es hochkommt alle 2 - 3 jahre mal 25 kg K2 besetzt und die werden auch noch kontrolliert. Der gefangene Graskarpfen hatte auch nur eine Länge von 53 cm.


----------



## Drillinge (19. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Schnyder schrieb:


> Hey Leute....alle die hier nicht mit Captain Iglo seiner Tat klarkommen....denn schenke ich einen Eimer(kostenlos!!!) zum vollheulen!!! Die Natur kann notfalls alles von selbst regulieren und was macht eine schöne Fischart mehr oder weniger aus in Deutschland?Diese Aktion wird ja nicht gleich zur "Plage" ausarten!!! Da setzt jemand ein paar Muskies aus in "seinem" Weiher und schon brennt Deutschland!!! Wenns mir gehören würde ,würde ich noch Piranhas einsetzen die "solche" Angler beißen
> 
> Schnyder
> 
> P.S. hey Captain mach dir deswegen keine Vorwürfe...auf Mutter Natur ist Verlaß!!!


 

Was heißt, die natur reguliert sich selbst.#d 

Sie kommt mit anderen sachen schon kaum zurecht,die ihr der mensch unüberlegter weise zumutet|evil:


----------



## tamandua (19. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Schnyder schrieb:


> Hey Leute....alle die hier nicht mit Captain Iglo seiner Tat klarkommen....denn schenke ich einen Eimer(kostenlos!!!) zum vollheulen!!!



Den Eimer hätte ich tatsächlich gerne. Was man hier an geistigen Ergüssen lesen muss, lässt mich wirklich beinahe in Tränen ausbrechen. Wohlgemerkt will ich mir hier nicht die Rolle des notorischen Nörglers in die Schuhe schieben lassen. Nein, mir kommen die Tränen ob dieser geballten Ladung Unwissenheit und Ignoranz, die leider gar nicht wenige User hier an den Tag legen.
Foolishfarmer hat dankenswerterweise noch einmal etwas nachdrücklicher auf mögliche Folgen der Einbringung gebietfremder Arten hingeweisen. Ich frage mich noch immer, wie schon in meinem ersten Beitrag zum Thema, wie man aus reinstem Egoismus, nämlich dem Versuch, die heimische Fauna für sich ganz persönlich mittels flossentragender Exoten interessanter und evtl ergiebiger gestalten zu wollen, potentiell katastrophale Folgen für ein Ökosystem in Kauf nehmen kann, ganz offensichtlich ohne auch nur mit der Wimper zu zucken#d. Besonders bitter ist es, wenn solch unbedachte AUssagen von ANglern kommen, die doch eigentlich ein passables Verhältnis zur Natur haben sollten und nebenbei gesagt auch manchen bereits jetzt sein Unwesen treibenden Neozoen verwünschen. Und solche Leute tollerieren oder wünschen gar ganz offen den Besatz gebietsfremder Arten? Bedenklich, bedenklich...#c
Das der Vergleich von freundlichen, russischen Mitanglern und gebietsfremden Arten völlig in die Binsen geht, brauche ich wohl nicht zu erwähnen. Da werden Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen.


----------



## Fischbox (19. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



tamandua schrieb:


> Den Eimer hätte ich tatsächlich gerne. Was man hier an geistigen Ergüssen lesen muss, lässt mich wirklich beinahe in Tränen ausbrechen. Wohlgemerkt will ich mir hier nicht die Rolle des notorischen Nörglers in die Schuhe schieben lassen. Nein, mir kommen die Tränen ob dieser geballten Ladung Unwissenheit und Ignoranz, die leider gar nicht wenige User hier an den Tag legen.
> Foolishfarmer hat dankenswerterweise noch einmal etwas nachdrücklicher auf mögliche Folgen der Einbringung gebietfremder Arten hingeweisen. Ich frage mich noch immer, wie schon in meinem ersten Beitrag zum Thema, wie man aus reinstem Egoismus, nämlich dem Versuch, die heimische Fauna für sich ganz persönlich mittels flossentragender Exoten interessanter und evtl ergiebiger gestalten zu wollen, potentiell katastrophale Folgen für ein Ökosystem in Kauf nehmen kann, ganz offensichtlich ohne auch nur mit der Wimper zu zucken#d. Besonders bitter ist es, wenn solch unbedachte AUssagen von ANglern kommen, die doch eigentlich ein passables Verhältnis zur Natur haben sollten und nebenbei gesagt auch manchen bereits jetzt sein Unwesen treibenden Neozoen verwünschen. Und solche Leute tollerieren oder wünschen gar ganz offen den Besatz gebietsfremder Arten? Bedenklich, bedenklich...#c
> Das der Vergleich von freundlichen, russischen Mitanglern und gebietsfremden Arten völlig in die Binsen geht, brauche ich wohl nicht zu erwähnen. Da werden Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen.




|good: 

Es ist erschreckend wieviele Angler hier wirklich nur Angler sind, aber denen die Natur so ziemlich am Arsch vorbeigeht.

Ironie an-

Hauptsache ich bin glücklich und zufrieden und genauso denke und verhalte ich mich auch. Der Schaden der dabei entsteht oder(wegen Null Ahnung von irgendwelchen Zusammenhängen) entstehen könnte der juckt mich nicht. Die tolle Natur hilft sich schließlich irgendwann selber..

Ironie aus-

Mir kommt es bei solchen Aussagen echt den Hals hoch gekrochen. #q


----------



## Knispel (19. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Fischbox schrieb:


> |good:
> 
> Es ist erschreckend wieviele Angler hier wirklich nur Angler sind, aber denen die Natur so ziemlich am Arsch vorbeigeht.
> 
> ...


 
|good:   Mein Reden....


----------



## Seebaer (20. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Fischbox schrieb:


> Auch dieser Beitrag ist sowas von oberflächlich und billig. Eine glatte "6"...#q


 

|bla: |bla: |bla: |bla: |bla: |bla: 

[edit by Thomas9904, nicht in dem Ton hier, bitte!] wärst der erste der am See wäre um einen Muskie zu fangen.

(Sorry die ausdrucksweise, aber als ich das gelesen hatte konnte ich nicht anderst)


----------



## Geisbock (20. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Also ich selber bin nur Angler, und Natur nutzer und ich bin in meiner kurzen kostbaren zeit am Wasser.
Ich sehe mich als Angler und nicht als Naturschützer.
Ich finde es merkwürdig das viele meinen das wenn sie Angler sind sind sie auch gleich Naturschützer.
Mal eine Frage an diese Herren was habt ihr den so gutes für die Natur getan?
Die Pose schwimmen lassen? den Blinker zu werfen?
Super das kann ich auch, aber als Naturschützer würde ich mich aus diesen grund nicht sehen.


----------



## esox_105 (20. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Ist denn hier überhaupt jemand in der Lage, einen Muskie von einem ganz stinknormalen Hecht zu unterscheiden |kopfkrat :q  ?


Es gab doch schon öfters Fälle, wo ein Fisch mit falschem Namen bedacht wurde, warum nicht auch in diesem Fall?

Denn der jenige der die "Muskies" weiter gegeben hat, kann viel erzählen wenn der Tag lang ist  .


----------



## Koalabaer (20. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Hier mal 2 Gewässer des LAVB mit der entsprechenden Fußnote:
C03-123 Talsperre Spremberg
C05-108 Barschteich Doberlug-Kirchhain
bis auf Widerruf sind ab sofort Welse aller Größe zu entnehmen. Ein umsetzten der entnommenen Welse ist nicht erlaubt.
Dann gibt es da noch ne Geschichte mit dem Schlangenkopffisch in den Staaten.Aber wer das bis jetzt nicht kapiert hat, dem ist sowieso nicht mehr zu helfen.

Gruß Koalabaer


----------



## Knurrhahn (20. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Seebaer schrieb:


> |bla: |bla: |bla: |bla: |bla: |bla:
> [edit by Thomas9904, nicht in dem Ton hier, bitte!]wärst der erste der am See wäre um einen Muskie zu fangen.
> (Sorry die ausdrucksweise, aber als ich das gelesen hatte konnte ich nicht anderst)



Haltet euch mal mit euren persönlichen Angriffen zurück.
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## indefischer (20. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Hallo,
wollte eigentlich fischen gehen und stoße dannauf das hier.  Dieses  Zerfleischen und der Ton hier - echt unterhaltsam - mal wieder.
Die weltweite Neozoenproblematik hat in den letzetn jahren an Brisanz gewonnen und wurde in letzter Zeit des öfteren in den Medien behandelt und das nicht ohne GRund. Gebietsfremde Arten sind in der Lage gewachsene Systeme drastisch zu verändern - das kann bis zum Abreißen von Nahrungsketten führen. Selbst die Nahrungsmittelversorgung von Menschen kann dadurch gefährdet werden. 
Ich schreibe dass weil ich hier leider lesen musste, dass einige Leute sich über so etwas null Gedanken machen. 
"Die Natur regelt ja alles.. . " hab ich hier öfter gelesen. Ja klar, das stimmt. Die Frage ist nur wie. Die Natur handelt nämlich nicht im Sinne des Menschen!!!!!!! 
Und noch eins: DIE NATUR BRAUCHT KEINEN SCHUTZ!!!! Schade oder??
Viele könnten sich wirklich mal informieren über diese ganze Sache mit dem verschleppen von Organismen durch den Menschen und überhaupt über die komplexen Zusammenhänge zwischen Lebewesen(Buchtipp: Nachrichten aus einem unbekannten Universum - Frank Schätzing) und würden dann wahrscheinlich anders denken - es seid denn der Egoismus ist größer. 
Ich denke auch das das mit den Muskies nicht der Untergang sein wird - aber wozu das Ganze ? Es ist einfach nicht nötig gewesen. Hätte man ja auch lecker essen können - wie groß waren die noch?
Jeder der meint er könne die Konsequenzen tragen eine fremde Tierart, wozu auch immer, einzuführen soll das ruhig machen. Den Preis zahlen ja alle.
Gruß indefischer


----------



## rudlinger (20. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Allerletzer POST zu dem Thema. Ist sehr traurig, wie stark das KONSUMDENKEN einiger Menschen ist. 




Schnyder schrieb:


> Die Natur kann notfalls alles von selbst regulieren und was macht eine schöne Fischart mehr oder weniger aus in Deutschland? Wenns mir gehören würde ,würde ich noch Piranhas einsetzen die "solche" Angler beißen
> Schnyder
> !!!


Genau so ist es. Deshalb gibt es Welsprobleme, Zwergwelsprobleme, Ozon-Probleme, Gewässerverschmutzung und und und. Deshalb dürfen gerade die Deutschen immer mehr in Ihre Geldtasche langen und die Angler haben deshalb auch solch eine Super Lobby.
Sorry aber Dein Wissen gerade mit Deiner unmittelbaren Umwelt ist nicht gerade der Hit. Vielleicht solltest mal überlegen eh Du schreibst.
Gutgemeinter RAT



Seebaer schrieb:


> |bla: |bla: |bla: |bla: |bla: |bla:
> [edit by Thomas9904, nicht in dem Ton hier, bitte!] wärst der erste der am See wäre um einen Muskie zu fangen.
> (Sorry die ausdrucksweise, aber als ich das gelesen hatte konnte ich nicht anderst)



Kommt noch mehr als nur dieser Blödsinn? Was ist mit den Lottozahlen???



Geisbock schrieb:


> Also ich selber bin nur Angler, und Natur nutzer und ich bin in meiner kurzen kostbaren zeit am Wasser.
> Ich sehe mich als Angler und nicht als Naturschützer.
> Ich finde es merkwürdig das viele meinen das wenn sie Angler sind sind sie auch gleich Naturschützer.
> Mal eine Frage an diese Herren was habt ihr den so gutes für die Natur getan?
> .


Sorry aber bei solchen Sätzen kommts mir hoch. Schaue unter www.igfs-ev.de und www.fliessgewaesserschutz.de und Du weisst was ich in meiner Freizeit mitgemacht habe. Ich hoffe für Dich, Du wirst nie nen Lachs in deutschen Gewässern fangen. Mit solch einer Einstellung stösst Du jedem, der Geld und Zeit in den Lachs und der Renaturierung gesteckt hat, vor den Kopf. Sorry einfach zum :v


----------



## Fischbox (20. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Seebaer schrieb:


> |bla: |bla: |bla: |bla: |bla: |bla:
> [edit by Thomas9904, nicht in dem Ton hier, bitte!]wärst der erste der am See wäre um einen Muskie zu fangen.
> (Sorry die ausdrucksweise, aber als ich das gelesen hatte konnte ich nicht anderst)


Wenn es persönlich wird, dann hört der Spaß auf. Aber deine Äußerungen bestätigen meinen Verdacht...#6 
Viel Spaß noch in diesem Thread....#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Ganz klare Warnung *an alle*, die sich im Ton vergreifen, ode rauch gerade so am Rande des vernünftigen "entlangschrubben":
Dafür gibts zukünftig ohne weiteres Zucken Verwarnungen!


----------



## Schnyder (20. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Hey an alle "Nörgler" wenn Ihr schon über die "Ausländer " meckert dann fangt sie und setzt sie wieder da ein wo sie hingehören.....!!Achja der Wolfsbarsch wird ja auch öfter gefangen an unseren Küsten!!!Tja diese fremde Fischart gehört ja auch nicht zu "uns"....d.h. wir müssen diese Fische wohl auch vertreiben!!!
Ehrlich wir haben größere Umweltprobleme (z.B Tankerunglück oder Industrielle Verschmutzung usw...)...als das wir uns um die Muskies Sorgen machen müssten.Sicherlich ist es nach einigen Paragraphen verboten.....jedoch bin ich  der Meinung das es nicht zu einem Desaster kommen könnte....was das Verhalten und deren Lebensräume betrifft bin ich sicher, das sich diese Fischart daran gewöhnen könnte in einem Weiher zu leben.

Schnyder


----------



## KHof (20. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Hallo Leute!

Zum Thema Migrationsbiologie und Faunenverfälschung gibt es ein sehr lehrreiches und unterhaltsames Buch:

Die Ameise als Tramp

Dort sind so allerlei ökologische Katastrophen durchaus unterhaltsam geschildert. Dies geht von dem Ende der Vögel auf Guam durch Nachtbaumnattern bis zu der Feuerameise, die sich langsam aber sicher durch die Kontinente arbeitet. "Killerbienen" sind ebenfalls Ergebnisse gut gemeinter und schlecht gelaufener Freisetzungen und Kreuzungen.

Durch die besprochenen Muskies dürfte sicher keine unmittelbare Gefahr ausgehen, allerdings gibt es Untersuchungen, daß die Hauptursache für Aussterben von lokalen Arten von verschleppten fremden Arten ausgeht. Natürliche Migration (zB. Sardinen in der Ostsee durch Klimaerwärmung) kann nicht vermieden werden absichtliche Freisetzung schon.
Deswegen sind solche Experimente immer mit Vorsicht zu genießen.

Klaus


----------



## tamandua (20. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



KHof schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Zum Thema Migrationsbiologie und Faunenverfälschung gibt es ein sehr lehrreiches und unterhaltsames Buch:
> 
> ...



Besten Dank für die Erwähnung dieses in der Tat sehr lesenswerten Werkes, ich wollte es den Boardies ebenfalls ans Herz legen#6. Bernhard Kegel hat in diesem auch für Laien verständlichen Buch trefflich erklärt, was Neozoen in Flora und Fauna anrichten können. Wen die Thematik interessiert oder wer sich in dieser Hinsicht weiterbilden möchte (Einige hier schreibende Boardies sollten dies wohl tunlichst in Angriff nehmen), dem rate ich den Griff zu diesem Buch.


----------



## Geisbock (20. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

rudlinger
Ich kenne deine Arbeit nicht, interessiert mich auch nicht.
Nur wenn du deine Freizeit mir arbeit verbringst ist es deine sache.
Ich gehe in meiner freizeit Lieber Angeln.
Wie gesagt ich bin und bleibe Hobby Angler und Naturnutzer.


----------



## KHof (20. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Hallo Tamandua!

Glaubst du das nutzt was?

Siehe oben.#c 

Klaus


----------



## tamandua (20. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



KHof schrieb:


> Hallo Tamandua!
> 
> Glaubst du das nutzt was?
> 
> ...



Ach, weißt du, die Hoffnung stirbt  ja bekanntlich zuletzt|rolleyes. Mehr als  Anregungen und Ratschläge kann man nicht geben. Wenn auch nur ein Bruchteil der bislang Unwissenden und Uninteressierten davon profitiert, so ist doch schon etwas gewonnen. |wavey:


----------



## davidpil (20. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



> Sehr viele von den Boardies die hier im Thread am lautesten geschrieen haben wären die ersten am Weiher wenn sie umsonst auf die Muskies angeln dürften |supergri :m


 
also ich wäre gleich dabei!!


----------



## Seebaer (20. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



rudlinger schrieb:


> Sorry aber Dein Wissen gerade mit Deiner unmittelbaren Umwelt ist nicht gerade der Hit. Vielleicht solltest mal überlegen eh Du schreibst.
> Gutgemeinter RAT
> 
> Kommt noch mehr als nur dieser Blödsinn? Was ist mit den Lottozahlen???
> ...


 
Zu Punkt 1

Ich arbeite seit 30 Jahren täglich - das ganze Jahr in der Natur


Zu Punkt 2

4  5  8  24  33 43  ZZ. 1   SZ. 4


Zu Punkt 3

Schon klar - brecht die Schleusen - Wasserkraftwerke - Wehranlagen wieder ab #q :v #q


----------



## porscher (20. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

@schnyder du hast das was nicht verstanden! Es ist ein himmelweiter unterschied ob fische durch die globale erwärmung sich neue gewässer(meere) suchen oder jemand fremdartige fische vorsätzlich einsetzt. Und es kann hier niemand behaupten oder wissen welche folgen das für die einheimischen fische hat


----------



## takker (20. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

mahlzeit!

ich hab mit interesse die gute unterhaltung und einge intressante beiträge genossen und möchte zwei dinge los werden:

zu den gewässerwarten: wer gute hat der kann sich glücklich schätzen, bei uns wollte mal ein gewässerwart die presse anrufen weil er einen weltrekordrapfen gefangen hatte... bis wir ihn als einfache angler darüber aufgeklärt haben, dass es sich um einen silberkarpfen handelt. kein spruch, wirklich passiert, ich lach heut noch über ihn.

zu den ganzen (eingeschleppten) drecksviechern, meine top3:
nr.1 kormoran / gegenmittel abschuß / § ändern
nr.2 wollhandkrabbe / jetzt kommt meine frage, was gibt es national und auch international für fressfeinde für die biester? (vielleicht nicht passend für das thema, aber wo gerade einge leute mit plan hier dabei sind, will ich das mal nutzen )
nr.3 blaubandbärblinge / verdrängen meine lieben, geschätzten, treuen, :l moderlieschen :l / bitte haut eure restlichen (häßlichen) blaubandbärblinge vom forellenangeln nicht in x-beliebeige gewässer, die werden zur pest!

danke & gruss
takker


----------



## KHof (20. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

nr.3 blaubandbärblinge / verdrängen meine lieben, geschätzten, treuen, :l moderlieschen :l / bitte haut eure restlichen (häßlichen) blaubandbärblinge vom forellenangeln nicht in x-beliebeige gewässer, die werden zur pest!

danke & gruss
takker[/quote]


Womit wir mal wieder ein schönes Beispiel hätten......

Klaus

Zum Thema Fressfeinde für Wollhandkrabben: Ich glaube kaum, daß da eine Chance existiert. Normalerweise stellen nachgesetzte Fressfeinde immer fest, daß es leckereres als das Ziel gibt.....(siehe die Agakröte in Australien, die eigendlich keine Zuckerrohrkäfer mag...)


----------



## Koalabaer (20. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Seebaer schrieb:


> Zu Punkt 1
> Ich arbeite seit 30 Jahren täglich - das ganze Jahr in der Natur
> Zu Punkt 2
> 4  5  8  24  33 43  ZZ. 1   SZ. 4
> ...



Mensch Seebaer,nicht alles abbrechen!Lies dir mal die ersten Seiten hier durch www.arge-elbe.de/wge/Download/Berichte/02Querb.pdf

Gruß Koalabaer


----------



## Schnyder (20. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Hey Porscher ....sicher hast du da Recht es war auch nur ein kl.Beispiel....was die Folgen betrifft denke ich mir mal das es nicht so schlimm werden würde wie es die Leute im Board schreiben....die" neuen "die zugewandert sind an der Nordsee sind doch schöne Fische und auch der Muskie sollte wohl kein Problemfall sein in unseren Gewässern...........es sind schon so viele Tier bzw.Fischarten übergewandert in andere Länder bzw. Gewässer und haben auch keine Schäden hinterlassen (Ausnahmen sind dabei,Katzenwelse usw.).......also abwarten und dann urteilen hier im Board ;-)

cya


----------



## Koalabaer (20. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

@Schnyder,wie sieht denn in deinen Augen die Lösung aus,wenn man nach Jahren feststellt,das man jene Fischart doch lieber zu Hause gelassen hätte?

Gruß Koalabaer


----------



## FoolishFarmer (20. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Schnyder schrieb:


> ...es sind schon so viele Tier bzw.Fischarten übergewandert in andere Länder bzw. Gewässer und haben auch keine Schäden hinterlassen (Ausnahmen sind dabei,Katzenwelse usw.)...


Es sind schon soviele Tropfen in das Fass gefallen, warum sollte ausgrechnet dieser dafür sorgen, dass das Fass ausläuft!
#q #q #q #q #q #q #q #q #q #q 
Was ne Einstellung... :v


----------



## Geisbock (20. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Hört ihr immer noch nicht auf zu streiten?
Ist ja hier fast wie im Kindergarten


----------



## KHof (21. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Geisbock schrieb:


> Hört ihr immer noch nicht auf zu streiten?
> Ist ja hier fast wie im Kindergarten


 

Da gibt es schon einen Unterschied zum Kindergarten wenn Leute, die sich mit solchen Fragen beschäftigt haben u.a. wie Foolish Farmer oder Tamandua versuchen, Anderen die empfindlichen Zusammenhänge zu verdeutlichen und Verständnis über ökologische Systeme zu wecken. 
Ich fürchte nur, daß das Ergebnis dort hinpasst.

Klaus


----------



## Knispel (21. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Auch wenn ich mich jetzt eventuell unbeliebt mache, aber es gibt sehr viele "Sportsfreunde" welche nicht in der Lage sind, über den Tellerrand hinaus zuschauen, dazu gehören leider auch, wie schon weiter oben beschrieben und selber in meiner 26 jährigen Zeit als Gewässerwart eines Großvereines ( jetzt zur Ruhe gesetzt ) ausgebildete Gewässerwarte....


----------



## Schnyder (21. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Hey Koalabär......jene unbeliebte fremde Fischart einfach rausfangen und abschlagen....ne andere Lösung sehe ich dann nämlich nicht mehr und "Wir" Angler haben dann unser Spaß bei den "Aufräumungsarbeiten"........oder Berufsfischer legen Netze aus....usw....

@Foolish Farmer 
dont even think straight ;-)


----------



## FoolishFarmer (21. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Schnyder schrieb:


> Hey Koalabär......jene unbeliebte fremde Fischart einfach rausfangen und abschlagen....ne andere Lösung sehe ich dann nämlich nicht mehr und "Wir" Angler haben dann unser Spaß bei den "Aufräumungsarbeiten"........oder Berufsfischer legen Netze aus....usw....


Wenn ihr schon so konfus denkt, dann denkt den Gedanken auch mal zu Ende:

Denn da wo regelmäßig solche pannen passieren, gibt es doch zumeist eine "höhere Macht" die dem einen Riegel vorschiebt.
In unserem Fall:
Wenn solche Besatz-Beispiele Schule machen und die Angler sich dann noch hinstellen und Sagen "Ist doch alles kein Problem" - werden die Naturschutzbehörden der Angelei früher oder später einen Riegel vorschieben.
Und dann steht ihr ohne Gewässer da und jammert über die bösen Behörden (wäre ja nicht das erste mal). #c 

Man - versucht doch mal von alleine zu verstehen was ihr da eigentlich treibt. Ist ja wie mit kleinen Kindern: Was sie n icht verstehen, muss man ihnen verbieten! #d


----------



## Koalabaer (21. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Schnyder schrieb:


> Hey Koalabär......jene unbeliebte fremde Fischart einfach rausfangen und abschlagen....ne andere Lösung sehe ich dann nämlich nicht mehr und "Wir" Angler haben dann unser Spaß bei den "Aufräumungsarbeiten"........oder Berufsfischer legen Netze aus....usw....
> 
> @Foolish Farmer
> dont even think straight ;-)



Lies mal http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=83187
Und?

Gruß Koalabaer


----------



## Schnyder (21. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Sorry Boardies ....ich gebs auf....ohne mich hier, bin satt von den ganzen Threads ....jetzt habt "Ihr" mich verscheucht!!!
Ich gehe erstmal fischen....auf Muskies!!! Wo waren die nochmal ? In welchem Weiher?

cu


----------



## Koalabaer (21. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Schnyder schrieb:


> Sorry Boardies ....ich gebs auf....ohne mich hier, bin satt von den ganzen Threads ....jetzt habt "Ihr" mich verscheucht!!!
> Ich gehe erstmal fischen....auf Muskies!!! Wo waren die nochmal ? In welchem Weiher?
> 
> cu



Nun Schnyder,es geht hier nicht darum ob ,,Ich''oder ,,Du''gewinnst!Es geht hier darum ,das unter Umständen die heimische Flora und Fauna verliert!

Gruß Koalabaer


----------



## tamandua (21. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Schnyder schrieb:


> Sorry Boardies ....ich gebs auf....ohne mich hier, bin satt von den ganzen Threads ....jetzt habt "Ihr" mich verscheucht!!!



Macht ja nichts. Wer nicht will, der hat schon.#h  Finde ich übrigend ganz prima, dass du zugibst dich von sachlicher Argumentation und guter Diskussionsführung vertreiben zu lassen. Da weiß man sofort, woran man ist.



Schnyder schrieb:


> Ich gehe erstmal fischen....



Super. Das ist doch mal etwas wirklich sinnvolles. 



Schnyder schrieb:


> [...]auf Muskies!!! Wo waren die nochmal ?



Unter anderem hierhttp://wirenet.mcmaster.ca/fishhabitat/GreatLakes/gmuskellunge.png. Und da sollten sie auch bleiben.



Schnyder schrieb:


> In welchem Weiher?



Die Weiher heißen ''Great Lakes''. Ich wünsche guten Flug und stramme Muskies.|rolleyes#h Als Reiselektüre empfehle ich nochmals ''Die Ameise als Tramp''.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (21. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*






Endlich mal wieder was Unterhaltsames hier - nach dem ganzen Trauerspiel! |supergri  :m


----------



## fishingaxel (22. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Einfach nur unglaublich wie engstirnig manche Leute sind man hat das Gefühl die denken nicht mal so weit wie sie spucken können.

Dank an alle die wenigsten versuchen mit Vernunft an so etwas ran zu gehen.

Zum Schluss bleibt wohl nur zu sagen das einige Leute dringend an ihrer Umgangsform arbeiten sollten.

MfG


----------



## Kurzer (22. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Dieser Thread kommt in meiner "Threadsbeliebtheitsskala" den 4. Platz! Gleich nach:

1. der Eimerthread
2. C&R
3. Kuhwiesenwaller

Ist echt nicht zu fassen das manche so etwas schreiben können.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Nun mal wieder ruhig mit den Pferden und den Emotionen! :g :m 

So wie es aussieht, ist zumindest in diesem Fall mit vorhandenen (größeren) Esox Lucius und kleinen eingesetzten Muskellunge mit großer Sicherheit das Gastspiel schnell vorbei: Kleine Hechte einer empfindlichen Art in ein mit einheimischen Hechten besetztes Gewässer. Sollte mich jedenfalls sehr wundern wenn die einheimische Gewässerpolizei  den Fall nicht schon längst gelichtet und erledigt hat, der Lucius setzt sich wenn irgend möglich immer rabiat durch und hat alle Nebenbuhler zum fressen gern, sonst wäre er nicht so verbreitet, und selbst in untypischen Wassern wie Florida-Golf-Meerwasseraquarien habe ich ihn schon gesehen. Schaut doch mal auf die Verbreitungsgebiete, wo sich Muskellunge wirklich gehalten hat. Der Weiher ist bestimmt nicht wie der Ontariosee. :m



captain_iglo schrieb:


> Vor kurzem hat nun mein Freund von einem Bekannten 10 junge Muskies aus einer kanadischen Zucht geschenkt bekommen.
> Die Fische sind etwa genauso groß wie die bereits vorhandenen Hechte (ca. 60 - 70cm).


Wobei mich dieses Statement an der Wirklichkeit dieses Falles zweifeln läßt. Gleich 10 davon einzuschmuggeln? 
Auch beherbergt laut einer Regel unserer Hechtgroßmeister jeder derart große  (200x350m) nicht total ablaßbare Teich Hechte der 1,20 Größe, sobald der Teich min. 10 Jahre existiert.


----------



## Hardi (22. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

@AngelDet, die Fische wurden wohl als Kleinstfische nach Deutschland "transferiert" und aufgezogen. Als 60-70 cm Exemplare dann verschenkt und in den weiher gesetzt..
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Schnyder (24. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



fishingaxel schrieb:


> Einfach nur unglaublich wie engstirnig manche Leute sind man hat das Gefühl die denken nicht mal so weit wie sie spucken können.
> 
> Dank an alle die wenigsten versuchen mit Vernunft an so etwas ran zu gehen.
> 
> ...


 
Hey Fishingaxel ich denke soweit wie ich meine Köder auswerfe:q 
Vernunft war bis dato noch nie meine Stärke:r 

Was meine Umgangsform betrifft bin ich kein"Gentlemen"
Ich bin Angler und habe diese Kribbeln in den Fingern...und will Fische drillen ...am besten soweit das mir die Arme dabei abfallen...Sorry bin aber ehrlich..............und den Muskie falls "er" sich breit machen sollte...werde ich wohl "Jagd" auf das Monster machen und dafür sorgen"Ihn" zu deziemieren!!!
Ich bin "Angelsüchtig" und die beste Medizin dafür ist Fische zu drillen!!!#6 

2006....Das Jahr des Muskies.....!!!!!!!!:l


----------



## rudlinger (25. August 2006)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> Lies mal http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=83187
> Und?
> 
> Gruß Koalabaer


Na das ist doch alles kein Problem @Schnyder oder @Geissbock
Einfach rausfangen und fertig bzw. Die Natur regelt sich selbst. Ach und den Ochsenfrosch den holt sich der Storch. Ganz einfach :v


Im übrigen mich wunderts nicht, daß die Peta einfaches Spiel mit den Anglern hast.


----------



## mkuenzi (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

ich habe auch einen teich der ca 2ha gross ist ich würde mich für die muskies intressieren kannst du mir sagen wo ich die bekommen könnte allen moralaposteln sei gesagt das man auch die Regenbogenforelle aus Amerika eingeführt hat und was wäre das angeln für uns ohne die refo.??#h


----------



## nordman (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



mkuenzi schrieb:


> allen moralaposteln sei gesagt das man auch die Regenbogenforelle aus Amerika eingeführt hat und was wäre das angeln für uns ohne die refo.??



das selbe? 

was du hier vorhast ist schlicht und ergreifend kriminell.


----------



## Big Fins (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Muski's?!? wow geil, mehr davon in die Teiche. Immer nur langweiliger Hechtbesatz, Muski kämpft wenigstens wie es sich für einen Räuber gehört.


----------



## Big Fins (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Man - versucht doch mal von alleine zu verstehen was ihr da eigentlich treibt. Ist ja wie mit kleinen Kindern: Was sie n icht verstehen, muss man ihnen verbieten! #d


Womit wir bei der Lieblingsbeschäftigung des deutschen Staates wären nicht war? Um Gottes willen, schützt den mündigen Bürger vor sich selbst, von vorn bis hinten. Genau dieses Amtsstubendenken hält Deutschland ab, mal sich wirklich weiter zu entwickeln heutzutage. Das Nachbar-Ausland und die 2.Welt schlafen nicht.


----------



## jerkfreak (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Finde das auch recht cool,das ihr solche Fische besetzt habt, auch wenn hier einige rummeckern,weil es ja eigentlich verboten ist...! Aber da gibts ja vieles, was man nicht darf...!

Legal, Illegal, *******GAL!!!

Denke auch nicht, das sich die Muskies und die bereits vorhandenen Hecht groß in die Quere kommen, in den USA leben sie ja wie gesagt auch nebeneinander...!

Nur die Sache mit dem Laich durch Wasservögel verbreiten bereitet mir bisl Kopfzerbrechen...! Schon gut möglich, das sich die Fische dann tatsächlich unkontrolliert verbreiten würden...! 

COOL, Bayreuth is ja nicht grad weit weg von uns...!!!


----------



## michip.le (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Hallo erstmal.
Naja, es geht ja bei solchen Verboten nicht darum, den Angler vor irgendwas zu schützen, sondern die NATUR!!!! Die hat ja leider keinen Mund, um sich über die "Verbrechen der Menscheit" beschweren zu können. 
Was versehentlich oder mutwillig eingeschleppte Tiere alles in ihrer "neuen Heimat" anrichten können, ist sehr erschreckend und auch gut dokumentiert. Dafür gibt es viele, viele Beispiele und jeder der z.B. nen Internetzugang hat, wird in dieser Richtung was finden können. Also suchet und ihr werdet finden.
Es tauchte hier mal die Frage auf, was das Angeln ohne die nordamerikanische Regenbogenforelle wäre. Es wäre wunderbar, ein Traum, das schönste was ich mir vorstellen könnte. Endlich wieder vernünftige Bestände an einheimischen Fischen wie Bachforellen, Äschen, Nasen usw. Nur leider ist es in diesem Fall schon zu spät dafür :-( Damals wusste man noch nicht was man damit anrichtet. Wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob wir heute alles verstehen. 
Aber nicht umsonst gibts heutzutage Verbote für die Einfuhr für alle möglichen Dinge. Wollte von euch schon mal jemand nach Australien? Die haben mittlerweile begriffen, das es nicht "schön" ist, ein Kaninchen oder Frösche (der Storch, der einen ausgewachsenen Ochsenfrosch bezwingt, muss wahrscheinnlich erst per Gentechnik erschaffen werden) zwischen ihren Kängurus hüpfen zu sehen. 
Das selbe gilt nicht nur für Landlebewesen, sondern eben auch für Fische. Beispiel Karpfen, der eine echte Plage z.B. in Amerika geworden ist. Karpfen produzieren viele, viele Eier, laichen überall ab und können sich somit bei passenden Wassertemperaturen "wunderbar" vermehren. Dort wo er in den USA so häufig auftritt, gibt es z.B. Bogenschießwettbewerb auf ihn vom Boot aus. Und da treffen mehr Pfeile, als daneben gehen!!

Also wie gesagt, es geht nicht darum die Menschheit zu schützen. Wir machen eh schon viel zu viel kaputt und werden (hoffentlich) daran zu Grunde gehen. Es bleibt zu hoffen, dass die Natur das selbst regelt |gr: Genauso wie das mit den Muskies - ich hoff die einheimischen Esoxe haben sie sich schmecken lassen |rolleyes

Und nur weil es "sein" Weiher ist, hat er immer noch nicht das Recht damit zu tun, auf was er Lust hat. Es ist auch niemanden erlaubt im eigenen Garten 100 Liter Mineralöl auszugießen oder sein Haus abzufackeln, die eigenen Kinder zu missbrauchen oder Tiere zu quälen. Also das Argument zieht nicht!!

Viele Grüße, auch an die Vernunft,
Michi


----------



## catch-and-release (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Ich hab hier zwar nicht alles durchgelesen sondern nur die ersten paar seiten...also:

Sind diese STÖRHYBRIDEN denn in Deutschland heimische Fische? Natürlich nicht oder? Aber solche kann man auch an vielen orten Fangen ausser in Forellenteichen!!!


----------



## Leif (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



catch-and-release schrieb:


> Ich hab hier zwar nicht alles durchgelesen sondern nur die ersten paar seiten...also:
> 
> Sind diese STÖRHYBRIDEN denn in Deutschland heimische Fische? Natürlich nicht oder? Aber solche kann man auch an vielen orten Fangen ausser in Forellenteichen!!!



Heimatland, das ist doch wieder was ganzanderes.
Nen Koi ist auch nicht gerade Biotopsbereicherung und wird in jedem Teich besetzt.
Es kommt auch darauf an ob es sich um ein geschlossenes system handelt oder um einen Fluss.
Allerdings ist der Muskie eine Fischart die noch nicht hier vorkam. Das wäre ne absolute Neeinürgerung.
Das ist das schlimme.
Wie ich jetzt erst gesehen habe, muss es ja bei mir in der Ecke sein.
Störe sind eigentlich Wanderfische die nichts in einem Teich verloren habe.
Aber wie verschiedene andere Zierfische und Besatzfische darf man sie legal erwerben aber man würde nie von der Behörde die Bewilligung für einen besatzplan bekommen. Eine forellenteichanlage dient sowieso nur zum herausfangen.
Zudem handelt es sich selten um Hybriden. Meistens sind es Waxdick oder Baries.


----------



## b&z_hunter (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Ich sage nur Wollhandkrabbe !#q


----------



## Wasserpatscher (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Gibt ja Leute, die holen solche Sachen nur deshalb wieder aus dem Orkus, damit es Stunk gibt, und dann gibt's wieder andere die - wie war das noch? - nicht so weit denken wie sie spucken können, die holen sich die Steilvorlage locker aus der Luft und brabbeln drauf los, dass es eine Art hat. 

Und das alles nur aus Langeweile oder um das schwache oder allzu starke Ego mit heisser Luft aufzupumpen, oder weil sie - wie war das noch? - siehe oben. Wer's mag, wer's braucht...


----------



## Ascanius (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

also ich hab jetzt zwar net alles gelesen also falls ich irgentwas wiederholen sollte entschuldigt. Aber ich finde naja ich muss sagen vll net so optimal gelaufen aber ich sach mal so, regenbogenforellen kommen auch aus amerika, und jetzt gibts die auch vielerorts, und sie stehen mitlerweile gehören sie zu den fischen die man für die fischerprüfung lernen muss.


----------



## Big Fins (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



b&z_hunter schrieb:


> Ich sage nur Wollhandkrabbe !#q


Ja und? Die wurde kaum besetzt, sondern kam bekanntlich mit dem Bilgenwasser nach Europa.
Das Beispiel Regenbogner zeigt deutlich, dass sich solche Fische in die hiesige Fauna integrieren. Die Bachforellen sind zwar momentan unterlegen, werden sich aber den Gegebenheiten anpassen durch Verhaltensänderung. Mit der Zeit werden sie sich gegen die Regenbogner behaupten können. Im Gegensatz zu manchen Menschen können Tiere sich Veränderungen anpassen, sind ja Gottlob keine Gewohnheitswesen, wie manch einer hier.
Was gewisse Anfeindungen betrifft,  das Brett, es ist ja so groß. #6


----------



## michip.le (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Hi Ascanius und alle anderen.
Du hast natürlich recht, dass man Regenbogenforellen in der Fischerprüfung lernen muss. Viele Fische, die bei uns eigentlich nicht heimisch sind (Regebogenforelle, Karpfen, Graskarpfen, Saiblinge,...) und irgendwann vor  100 Jahren oder mehr bei uns eingebürgert wurden, werden heute als einheimisch bezeichnet. Nur hat man damals wie gesagt nicht gewusst, was man damit alles anstellen kann. Und von dem her ist es nicht gut, wenn man heute diese Fehler immer noch begehen will, mit Vorsatz oder aus Unwisseneheit. Angler schreiben sich ja immer auf die Fahne Naturschützer zu sein und ihre Umwelt zu pflegen. Dann müssen aber auch unsere heimischen Fischbestände gepflegt werden und nicht durch fremde Arten beeinträchtigt werden.
Jeder kennt doch das Beispiel mit der Krebspest. Unsere einheimischen Edelkrebse sind anfällig dagegen, die eingeschleppten amerikanischen Krebse haben aber keine Probleme damit und können somit unseren Krebs verdrängen. Ich weiß von Erzählungen meiner Eltern und Großeltern, dass die früher bei uns in der Gegend kübelweise Edelkrebse gefangen haben und heut gibts da keinen einzigen mehr. Solche Beispiele gibt es massenhaft.
 Wenn es kein Problem wäre, würde es nicht soviele Institutionen und Universitäten geben, die sich damit beschäftigen. Also wer interesse hat, sollte in der Suchmaschine seiner wahl einfach mal "invasive species" eingeben und wird so auf einige Seiten stoßen (bei meiner aktuellen googelei kam ich auf eine Trefferquote von 1.880.000 Seiten). Ich glaube, da sollte sich auch was interessantes darunter finden lassen...

Ciao, Michi


----------



## michip.le (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



plaa Sawai schrieb:


> Ja und? Die wurde kaum besetzt, sondern kam bekanntlich mit dem Bilgenwasser nach Europa.
> Das Beispiel Regenbogner zeigt deutlich, dass sich solche Fische in die hiesige Fauna integrieren. Die Bachforellen sind zwar momentan unterlegen, werden sich aber den Gegebenheiten anpassen durch Verhaltensänderung. Mit der Zeit werden sie sich gegen die Regenbogner behaupten können. Im Gegensatz zu manchen Menschen können Tiere sich Veränderungen anpassen, sind ja Gottlob keine Gewohnheitswesen, wie manch einer hier.
> Was gewisse Anfeindungen betrifft,  das Brett, es ist ja so groß. #6


Wobei wir beim Thema Globalisierung und deren Einfluss auf Flora und Fauna wären. Besetzt oder nicht, das ändert nichts daran, dass da wieder mal der Mensch schuld daran hatte, bewusst oder unbewusst. "Nichtwissen bewahrt nicht vor Bestrafung."
Tiere, egal ob Regenbogen- oder Bachforelle oder ein anderer Fisch, sind auch nicht besser oder schlechter in der Lage als der Mensch, sich neuen Lebensumständen anzupassen. Für alle Lebewesen gibt es bestimmte Grenzen nach oben und unten, in deren Rahmen sich die Anpassungen bewegen können. Über diese Grenze kann aber keiner gehen. Diese Grenzen sind prinzipiell so angelegt, dass damit alle natürlichen Umweltbedingungen abgedeckt sind. Kommt aber was unnatürliches dazu (wie z.B. eine neue Art im selben Lebensraum), kann dieser Faktor außerhalb der natürlichen Grenzen liegen und somit wird eine Anpassung unmöglich. Die Folge: die einheimische Art wird verdrängt und stirbt in diesem Gebiet aus.
Woher stammt denn eigentlich diese Aussage, dass sich die Bachforellen durch eine Verhaltensänderung an die Regenbogner anpassen werden? Gibts dazu vielleicht ne Quellenangabe?

Grüße,
Michi


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



plaa Sawai schrieb:


> Das Beispiel Regenbogner zeigt deutlich, dass sich solche Fische in die hiesige Fauna integrieren. Die Bachforellen sind zwar momentan unterlegen, werden sich aber den Gegebenheiten anpassen durch Verhaltensänderung. Mit der Zeit werden sie sich gegen die Regenbogner behaupten können.


 
Wie kommst du darauf? Worauf stützt du deine Aussage?

Ich kenne noch zu gut die Aussage von (vor 2 Jahren verstorbene) Fisch-Biologe in der Hochschule Weihenstefan, Prof. Stein, der nachgewiesen hat, dass ReBo die Bachforellen fast gänzlich verdrängen, in den meisten Gewässern (Isar, Amper usw.) den Bachforellen gar keinen natürlichen Bestand mehr hochkommen lassen. Bachforellen als standorttreue Fische haben ein anderes Revierverhalten als Regenbogenforellen, die keinen Standort haben und somit eine bestandsverträgliches Revieraufteilung nicht zulassen, jedoch 1:1 Nahrungskonkurrenten sind! Zudem sind ReBo schnellwüchsiger als BaFo und aggresiver gegenüber Nahrungskonkurrenten !
Fazit: Verdrängung der Bachforellen #t

Es gibt eben auch gegenteilige Meinungen von ernstgenommenen, reputierten Fachkräften, die auch ernst genommen werden müssen #h


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Wenn ich hier schreiben würde, was ich beim lesen einiger Beiträge denke, würde mein Beitrag gelöscht und ich bekäme eine Verwarnung.

Ich habe bisher gedacht, dass jeder Angler ein gewisses Maß an Naturverbundenheit hat, und daraus auch ein Minimalwissen um die Natur im Allgemeinen besitzt. Offenbar ist das aber nicht der Fall.

Es gibt doch nun wirklich ausreichend Beispiele, und zwar weltweit, wie verheerend sich die Einbringung fremder Arten in ein Biotop auswirken kann. Und das nicht nur bei Fischen. Drüsiges Springkraut bei den Pflanzen, Kaninchen und Fuchs in Australien und Neuseeland, der Waschbär in Europa und,und,und...

Und dann kommen noch Angler daher und behaupten, die Verbreitung der Regenbogenforelle würde dem Bachforellenbestand nicht schaden. Ich kann es nicht fassen. 
Alleine der Tatsache, dass die Regenbogner sich bei uns nicht-oder so gut wie nicht- fortpflanzen ist es zu verdanken, dass wir überhaupt noch Bachforellen haben. 

Wer eine fremde Art vorsätzlich auswildert, gehört ins Gefängnis, und zwar lebenslänglich. 

Offenbar verwechseln einige Zeitgenossen unsere Natur mit einem Computerspiel. Denen sei gesagt:
Lasst die Angeln im Keller und schließt Euch in Eurer Wohnung ein. Draußen habt Ihr nix zu suchen.

Ralf


----------



## robi_N (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Seebaer schrieb:


> Was regt ihr euch so auf???
> 
> Wer von euch hätte die Muskies nicht eingesetzt wenn er einen See hätte und sie geschenkt bekommen hätte???


 

Ich hätte es aber lieber nicht ins AB geschrieben!


Habt ihr euch denn schon Muski Köder gekauft. der Gunni hat letztesmal in Holland soger auf so einen komischen Köder nen mittleren Hecht gehakt. Allerdings dann wieder verloren.


----------



## Big Fins (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Hallo Ralle24, verwechseln tu ich garnix, ich schreibe nur, es läßt sich manchmal eben nicht verhindern, dass gewisse Arten eingebürgert werden.
Ob nun gewollt oder nicht, spielt das so eine riesen Rolle???
Ist ja nicht so, dass es außerirdische wären. Manchmal verändern sich auch Lebensräume, so dass Tierarten ebenfalls zusammen geführt werden und sich einen neuen Lebenraum teilen müssen, siehe Nord und Südamerika. 

Toni, die Bachforelle wird sich entweder anpassen ( können ) oder eben nicht.
Das die Bachforelle von der Regenbogen bedrängt wird habe ich früher auch schon gehört. Wie kann es denn aber sein, dass in Forellenanlagen, Bach und Regenbogen friedlich nebeneinander leben? Ich habe schon sehr schöne Bachforellen gefangen in Gewässern mit großen Regenbognern. Nach der Theorie müssten diese aber bei so großen Regenbognern förmlich aus dem Wasser springen ( etwas überdreht  ), sind sie aber nicht.
Aus dem selben Gewässer konnte ich miterleben, wie eine 6Pfd Bachi in top Kondition auf Wobbler gefangen wurde. Fische im Verdrängungskampf sehen sicher anders aus. Das sollte das Beispiel sein, aus dem ich meine Theorie ableite. Evt mag sie falsch sein.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Ach so, und wenn es sich nicht verhindern lässt, na, dann kann man ja gleich aktiv mitmischen...

Klar, gibt es Bachforellen und Regenbogenforellen im gleichen Gewässer, aber oft eben nur, weil jedes Jahr Bachforellen besetzt werden. In meinem Verein werden Fließgewässer konsequent nur noch mit Bachforellen besetzt, und Regenbogenforellen nur noch in Teiche. Das ist jetzt einige Jahre konsequent so gemacht worden, so dass man jetzt kaum noch Regenbogenforellen (in Fließgewässern) fängt. Das hat aber nur funktioniert, weil es keine vernünftigen Salmonidenlaichgründe gibt in den Gewässern - weder für Bafos noch für Refos.

Wenn jemand MIR die Muskies geschenkt hätte, dann hätte ich sie GEGESSEN, aber ganz bestimmt nicht irgendwo ausgesetzt. 

Ralle, ich kann Dir nur voll und ganz zustimmen. In diesem Thread ist man als vernünftiger Mensch immer haarscharf an der Verwarnung.

Ein Nachtrag: Dieses Thema hat sehr viel mit Artenvielfalt zu tun. Es sind nämlich oft die endemischen Arten, die nur in kleiner Population in eng begrenzten Regionen vorkommen, die durch solche Rumpfuschereien (Besatz mit Globalisierungsgewinnern wie der Regenbogenforelle) betroffen und im Extremfall sogar ausgerottet werden. Wer Schwarzbarsche oder Muskies oder Amurhechte beangeln will, der muss eben reisen. Ist doch gut so, wenn es woanders noch etwas anderes gibt, oder? Ich will in Spanien oder Slowenien oder Griechenland ja schließlich auch kein Sauerkraut oder Becksbier auf der Speisekarte sehen (ja, ich weiß, es gibt so Leute, der Ballermann läßt grüßen).

Noch ein Nachtrag: In Amerika gibt es auch einige Gewässer, in denen es früher einige sehr seltene Arten aus der Familie der Cutthroat-Forellen gab. Diese Arten kommen bzw kamen oft nur in ein oder zwei Gewässern vor. Dann kam die allgegenwärtige Regenbogenforelle, oder die Brown Trout (unsere dort nicht heimische Bachforelle...), und schon standen die einheimischen Raritäten mit der Schwanzflosse an der Wand...
Jetzt werden verzweifelte Anstrengungen unternommen, diese Bestände, wenn es sie noch gibt, zu stützen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

@Wasserpatscher

Auch wenn es ein alter Threat ist, zeigen manche Antworten doch wie aktuell das Thema ist und wie dringend immer noch Aufklärungsbedarf besteht. 

plaa Sawi, meine Antworten s.u. 




plaa Sawai schrieb:


> Hallo Ralle24, verwechseln tu ich garnix, ich schreibe nur, es läßt sich manchmal eben nicht verhindern, dass gewisse Arten eingebürgert werden.
> Richtig, leider. Drum muß man ja nicht mutwillig das Ganze noch schlimmer machen, insbesondere mit Arten die ohne aktive Hilfe den Weg in unsere Biotope niemals geschafft hätten.
> Ob nun gewollt oder nicht, spielt das so eine riesen Rolle???
> Jawoll, das spielt eine große Rolle. Was glaubst Du, warum manche Länder bei Importware und bei der Einreise so ein Theater machen ? Z.B. verbot der Einfuhr von unbehandeltem Holz, Früchten, Haustieren etc.
> ...


----------



## Big Fins (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Ja diese Problematik ist mir auch nicht unbekannt, die ihr ansprecht(schreibt).
Evt mag bei mir Vater des Gedankens gewesen sein, auch nicht heimische Arten mal in Deutschland beangeln zu können. Das ist sicher nicht ok so.
Was mich stört ist, dass man in Deutschland alles von Amtswegen vorsorglich regelt. Sich aber nicht um andere, wirklich wichtige Maßnahmen kümmert, wie schadstoffarme Kohlekraftwerke, zB. 
Dem Angler macht man Vorschriften wo es nur geht, die Umwelt verschmutzende Großindustrie hat anscheinend aber den Dauerjoker in der Hand. Ok, hat jetzt nicht direkt mit Muskie's in evt deutschen Gewässern zu tun. Das kam durch die Anspielung von FoolishFarmer, "kleinen Kindern" immer alles verbieten zu müssen, weil sie ja nicht eigenverantwortlich handeln können, in absolut jeder Beziehung. 
Evt sind Muskie's und Regenbogner die Rache der Ami's?!?


----------



## Wasserpatscher (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



plaa Sawai schrieb:


> Was mich stört ist, dass man in Deutschland alles von Amtswegen vorsorglich regelt.



Ja, aber wer sonst soll denn verhindern, dass jeder mit unserer Umwelt tut, was er will? Die Angler freiwillig? Vergiss es! Es bedarf ganz offensichtlich solcher Regelungen (beweist auch dieser Thread überdeutlich) - das sage ich, obwohl ich es auch viel lieber anders hätte! 



plaa Sawai schrieb:


> Sich aber nicht um andere, wirklich wichtige Maßnahmen kümmert, wie schadstoffarme Kohlekraftwerke, ...



Das hier ist ein goldenes Beispiel dafür: Die Energiekonzerne tun es nicht, und der Staat ist offensichtlich nicht Manns genug und nicht Willens genug, es zu tun. Hier regelt der Staat nicht genug, statt zu viel. Der Hintergrund ist auch hier das Globalisierungsteufelchen, das bei jeder Gelegenheit an die Wand gemalt wird: "Wenn wir zu viel für die Umwelt tun, dann schadet das den Arbeitsplätzchen, denn die anderen sind nicht so zimperlich..."

Wobei wir in Sachen Klimaschutz eher gut als schlecht da stehen in Deutschland. Siehe USA: Ein 20stel der Weltbevölkerung verbraucht ein Viertel der Energie, und das auch nicht gerade mit High Tech Kraftwerken...  Übrigens ist das ein Staat, der sich damit brüstet, seinen Untertanen (und seinen Unternehmern) möglichst wenig Vorschriften zu machen. 

Wenn ich mir das alles so angucke, dann liebe ich die ganzen Vorschriften beinahe!


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



plaa Sawai schrieb:


> ... Evt mag sie falsch sein.


 
Ich sehe sie tatsächlich als falsch an #h.

Die Begründung, die ich dir zu meinem Posting erweitert nun schreiben wollte, hat Ralle 24 nun schon vorweggenommen.

Nur noch als Hinweis und als kurzes Fazit:
*Die Regenbogenforelle ist kein Jäger der Bachforelle, sondern überlegener Konkurrent im Lebensraum aus dem sich heraus die Verdrängung der Bachforelle ergibt.*
Zuerst hat man ja an das friedliches Zusammenleben gedacht das friedliche Zusammenleben gesehen und in der Tat, friedlich leben sie zusammen ...  .. aber das ist eben nicht das einzige, was man sehen darf ...#t

Es gibt mehrere Beispiele, wo der Mensch als Angler eingegriffen hat und erst später die negativen Folgen erkannt. Zum Beispiel mehren sich die Probleme mit den Beständen an gesetzten Graskarpfen, die nun ganze Unterwasserregionen kahl machen und somit indirekt wieder Fischbestände gefährden.

Der Angler soll und darf nicht  in die natürliche gegebene Flora und Fauna eingreifen, weil eben die zusätzlich gesetzte Art die gegebene Artenvielfalt gefährden kann ... nicht muss, aber eben kann und wenn man es dann erkennt, ist es oft zu spät ...


----------



## Wasserpatscher (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Hier mal was für das Hintergrundwissen:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neozoen


----------



## hannes (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

#6 Guter Link


----------



## FoolishFarmer (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



plaa Sawai schrieb:


> Das kam durch die Anspielung von FoolishFarmer, "kleinen Kindern" immer alles verbieten zu müssen, weil sie ja nicht eigenverantwortlich handeln können, in absolut jeder Beziehung.
> Evt sind Muskie's und Regenbogner die Rache der Ami's?!?


Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass Du da oben was monatealtes zitiert hast (was schon irgendwie seltsam ist) - messe ich meiner Aussage immer noch aktuelle Gültigkeit zu.
"Racher der Amis"??? Noch polemische kann man sowas bald nicht mehr darstellen...

Sorry, aber wenn man so wie Du offenbar nur sehr begrenzte  Kentniss von Öko- oder Bio-zönosen hat und den anglerischen Wunsch über selbige stellt, entbehrt das jeder Diskussionsgrundlage.
Die Behauptung der Fang einer prächtigen Bachforelle, sei Beweis für ihre Nicht-Unterlegenheit ist absolut haltlos. Das ist leider kein Beweis, sondern eine blanke These, die sich nicht beweisen lässt. Um Biozönosen und die Interaktionen solcher beschreiben zu können, bedarf es wesentlich mehr.

Hier geht es auch nicht darum, wer nun mehr Schaden anrichtet (wir Angler durch Besatz, oder Energiekonzerne durch Verschmutzung) - hier geht es um das Verständnis für Schädigungen durch unsere Taten und wie man ihnen vorbeugen kann.
Da Dir das offenbar immer noch nicht einleuchten will, bleibt ja wohl nur das von Dir erwähnte Zitat meinerseits übrig. #c

Und jetzt beende ich meinen Anteil der Diskussion hier, da mir sonst bald blüht, was Ralle oben schon ansprach.  |supergri


----------



## Big Fins (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Junge Junge, täusch ich mich oder machst Du auf beleidigte Leberwurst? Schalt mal zwei Gänge runter, ich habe meinen Fehler eingestanden. #d
Wenn Du zum Angeln einen Dr Titel brauchst, um mit Deiner Kenntnis von tierischen Lebensgemeinschaften prahlen zu können ist das schön für Dich.
Mich interessiert nur Angeln und saubere Gewässer. Wenn die Köcherfliege nur mit dem Wasserläufer kann, ist mir das auch irgendwie auch wurscht. Und da mach ich jetzt keinen Hehl daraus, den Biologen darfst Du machen.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



plaa Sawai schrieb:


> Junge Junge, täusch ich mich oder machst Du auf beleidigte Leberwurst?


Das täuscht.
Ich empfinde es nur als deprimierend und betrüblich, wenn jemand wie Du (der hier so lange angemeldet ist und so viel mitgelesen und selbst schon geschrieben hat), sich so unverständlich gibt.
Man sollte doch meinen, dass es hier im Board genügend Möglichkeiten gibt sich umfassend mit dieser Thematik auseinanderzusetzen.



> ...ich habe meinen Fehler eingestanden.


Den Teil hatte ich zugegebener Maßen irgendwie überlesen.|kopfkrat
Also nimm´s mir nicht übel - aber lieber "haue ich mal bisl fester druff", als dass jemand weiter mit solch diskussionswürdiger Einstellung hier rumrennt!  |supergri


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



plaa Sawai schrieb:


> Mich interessiert nur Angeln und saubere Gewässer. Wenn die Köcherfliege nur mit dem Wasserläufer kann, ist mir das auch irgendwie auch wurscht.


 
Schade ... #d ... hatte dich irgendwie anders eingeschätzt ... ich sehe im Angeln auch die Verbundenheit mit der Natur und die Verpflichtung der Natur gegenüber...

damit hat sich ja eine weitere Diskussion erledigt ... |abgelehn...


----------



## Carphunter 76 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Hy Leute. Ich wohne neben der Grenze zum Elsass, ziemlich nah am Rhein.
Im Elsass hat man tatsächlich Schwarzbarsche ausgesetzt. Genauer Bas Du Rhin, sprich: IN RHEINNÄHE !!!

Was bringen unsere Gesetze, wenn sich unsere Nachbarstaaten so etwas machen dürfen und auch (Vernunft hin oder her) umstzen ???

Ich verrate es Euch: 0 (geschrieben: NULL)

Abgesehe davon müsste man eh ein paar Aquarianern und Kindern die Köpfe abschlagen (bildlich gesprochen -> Übertreibung als Stilmittel verwendet !!!), wegen den allseits bekannten Sonnenbarschen ...

Da wir ein Teil der natürlichen Auslese sind, ist jeder Fremdbesatz nichteinheimischer Arten immer noch natürlich, also prinzipiell nicht zu verdammen.

Dann nehmen wir noch den Darwinismus als Theorie hinzu, lehnen uns zurück (in unseren Angelstuhl) und schauen, was noch alles passiert.

Ich finde es spannend !


Bis denne. 

Euer Tier


----------



## Wasserpatscher (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Carphunter 76 schrieb:


> Ich finde es spannend !



Ja, wir haben verstanden, dass Du Dich jetzt gerne entspannt zurücklehnen möchtest und eine deftige Diskussion mitlesen möchtest. Vergiss es! 

Es ist alles schon gesagt, nur noch nicht von jedem. (Karl Valentin) Also können wir eigentlich jetzt alle hier aufhören. Ich tu's.

Im Übrigen: Vielleicht geht Dir die Artenvielfalt ja tatsächlich am A.... vorbei. Aber wenigstens bei uns würdest Du Dich mit so einem selbstverliebten Ich-besetz-irgendwas-und-guck-mal-was-passiert-Spielchen strafbar machen. Kannst ja nach Frankreich umziehen! Ist ja nicht weit.


----------



## Big Fins (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> damit hat sich ja eine weitere Diskussion erledigt ... |abgelehn...


Wenn Leute anderer Meinung oder Auffassung sind...
Da fällt mir ein, willst Du nicht mein Bruder sein, so kriegst Du nen ordentlichen Scheitel von mir oder so ähnlich. Um Naturverbunden zu sein, muss man kein Biologe sein. Das geht schon los, wenn man auf Weichspüler für die Wäsche verzichtet, ups. Dann sind die Handtücher aber erstmal etwas hart, aber nicht jeder im nehmen, sry. |kopfkrat
Sieh das bitte als konstruktive Kritik, wenn wir alle gleich sind, hat Darwin schon verloren.


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



plaa Sawai schrieb:


> Wenn Leute anderer Meinung oder Auffassung sind...
> Da fällt mir ein, willst Du nicht mein Bruder sein, so kriegst Du nen ordentlichen Scheitel von mir oder so ähnlich. Um Naturverbunden zu sein, muss man kein Biologe sein. Das geht schon los, wenn man auf Weichspüler für die Wäsche verzichtet, ups. Dann sind die Handtücher aber erstmal etwas hart, aber nicht jeder im nehmen, sry. |kopfkrat
> Sieh das bitte als konstruktive Kritik, wenn wir alle gleich sind, hat Darwin schon verloren.


 

Sehe es als konstruktiv #h ... und so war meins auch gedacht .. schön, dass es dich zur Reaktion veranlaßt hat ...

Was störte mich an deinem Posting, was für mich eine weitere Diskussion ausschließt? Es ist nicht die andere Meinung (Bruder <-> Scheitel Vergleich ist damit nicht zutreffend, ich forderte ja eigentlich die Argumente) sondern deine absolute Aussage:
"Mich interessiert *nur* Angeln und saubere Gewässer." (Das Wort "Nur" im Zitat ist von mir hervorgehoben). Mit dieser absoltue Aussage verwehrst du dich doch einer weiteren Diskussion.
Ebenso läßt deine (sorry, wenn ich es so erstmal lese, leicht verächtlich klingende) Aussage, dass dir die Meinung eines Biologen egal ist. Denn das läßt darauf schließen, dass du an einer sachlichen Diskussion, in der Argumente gerade von fachlich Kundigen wertvoll und interessant sind, nicht interessiert bist.

Sehe mein Posting nun auch als kontsruktive Kritik an #h...


----------



## FoolishFarmer (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Aber wenigstens bei uns würdest Du Dich mit so einem selbstverliebten Ich-besetz-irgendwas-und-guck-mal-was-passiert-Spielchen strafbar machen. Kannst ja nach Frankreich umziehen! Ist ja nicht weit.


Gott-sei-Dank ist das auch in Frankreich strafbar (genauso wie in NL und dem Rest der EU) - die FFH-Richtlinie ist nämlich eine europäische Richtlinie. |rolleyes
Wie das nun in den einzelnen Ländern gehandhabt (sprich überprüft und umgesetzt/ bestraft) wird ist natürlich was anderes. Aber immerhin gibt es mittlerweile eine solche Regelung - anders als im letzten Jahrhundert (wo wahrscheinlich mehr Mist gemacht worden ist als in allen Jahrhunderten zuvor).



plaa Sawai schrieb:


> Um Naturverbunden zu sein, muss man kein Biologe sein.


Richtig. Wenn man sich allerdings als "naturverbunden" betitelt, sollte man auch etwas mehr kennen, als nur das Wort. Hintergrundwissen kommt auch von "Wissen" - und das muss man erstmal lernen. Und das es für einen Fisch noch mehr gibt, als den Angler um leben zu können, sollte eigentlich klar sein. |rolleyes

--> Das war allgemein formuliert und soll auch so verstanden werden!!!



Carphunter 76 schrieb:


> Was bringen unsere Gesetze, wenn sich unsere Nachbarstaaten so etwas machen dürfen und auch (Vernunft hin oder her) umstzen ???
> 
> Ich verrate es Euch: 0 (geschrieben: NULL)


Was haben unsere werten Nachbarn mit den glazialen Seen Brandenburgs, den Kiesgruben des Niederrheins oder den Tagebaurestlöchern Sachsens zu tun???


----------



## Big Fins (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Na ok Toni, manchmal drück ich mich etwas geflissen aus, ist ja nun allgemein bekannt. ^^


----------



## Carphunter 76 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Was haben unsere werten Nachbarn mit den glazialen Seen Brandenburgs, den Kiesgruben des Niederrheins oder den Tagebaurestlöchern Sachsens zu tun???



Na, die Sache mit den Enten, die den "nochnichtentwickelten" Laich über die ihnen unbekannten Grenzen schleppen ???
Na, fällt der Groschen ? #h

Die Sache mit Darwin ist aber auch anders zu verstehen, wenn man Stärke als Anpassungsfähigkeit sieht ?!?!
Außerdem ist "Stärke" ja eigentlich im englischen Ausspruch vom Herrn Darwin "fit". (Survival of the fittest), womit eben schon von ihm nicht unbedingt Stärke gemeint gewesen ist.

Ich hab mich vielleicht auch etwas komplizierter, als nötig ausgedrückt.
Meine Grundaussage besteht darin:

Was nutzt es, wenn man sich über Sachen aufregt, die man nicht in der Hand hat ? Jeder tut seinen Teil, aber keiner hat die Möglichkeit, die Welt anzuhalten. Sie dreht sich weiter und im Endeffekt kann nur jeder an die Vernunft der Mitmenschen appellieren, ohne aber damit Jeden zu erreichen.

Im Endeffekt ist jeder Besatz unnatürlich und man könnte sich darüber auch aufregen, aber na ja, gehört nicht zum Thema ...

Jedenfalls noch ein schönes Wochenende !

Tilman#6


----------



## FoolishFarmer (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Carphunter 76 schrieb:


> Na, die Sache mit den Enten, die den "nochnichtentwickelten" Laich über die ihnen unbekannten Grenzen schleppen ???
> Na, fällt der Groschen ? #h


Jo, weil ja regelmäßig Enten von Frankreich nach Ostdeutschland fliegen (in unter 3min, damit der Laich auch lebendig bleibt). :g
Im übrigen ist die "Enten-Laich-Verbreitungstheorie" in Fachkreisen neuerdings wieder äußerst diskussionswürdig. 


Carphunter 76 schrieb:


> Was nutzt es, wenn man sich über Sachen aufregt, die man nicht in der Hand hat ? Jeder tut seinen Teil, aber keiner hat die Möglichkeit, die Welt anzuhalten.
> Also lehnen wir uns am Besten alle zurück, schauen zu und keiner regt sich mehr auf...


Vielleicht denkst DU nochmal drüber nach, was Demokratie bedeutet.
Nur weil andere die Klappe halten, heißt das doch noch lange nicht dass *wir* (ich, Du, das AB, Deutschland, EG...) es auch tun müssen.


Carphunter 76 schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt ist jeder Besatz unnatürlich und man könnte sich darüber auch aufregen...


Ganz Recht. Und was das in den vergangenen 30 Jahren mit einem nicht zu geringen Anteil der Gewässer Deutschlands angerichtet hat, kann ich heute tagtäglich bewundern. |rolleyes
Nur waren in den 70er weder die Angler, noch die zuständigen Behörden in der Lage abzuschätzen, welche Folgen das haben könnte. Heute ist man diesbezüglich etwas schlauer und versucht die Schäden der Vergangenheit zu beheben und neue zu verhindern.
Dass das noch nicht überall durchgedrungen ist und so funktioniert ist normal... sowas dauert eben. Aber wenn *wir* nicht damit angefangen hätten, würden heute immer noch die gleichen fehler wie früher gemacht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Carphunter 76 schrieb:


> Na, die Sache mit den Enten, die den "nochnichtentwickelten" Laich über die ihnen unbekannten Grenzen schleppen ???
> Na, fällt der Groschen ? #h
> 
> Wenn das denn funktioniert, dürften die Schwarzbarsche so etwa im Jahr 3050 Mecklenburg erobern.
> ...


 
Um noch einmal auf Darwin zurückzukommen.

Die Evolution erstreckt sich über Zeiträume jenseits des menschlichen Zeitempfindens. Fremde Arten in ein Biotop einzubringen hat nichts mit Evolution zu tun, sondern entspringt dem menschlichen Wahn, die Natur an seine persönlichen Wünsche anzupassen. 

Ralf


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

um es noch deutlicher zu sagen:

*Das Überleben eines Gladiators bei Kämpfen im Coloseum im alten Rom hat nichts mit Darwin zu tun !!! #d*


----------



## snoekbaars (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Moin!

Es ist sowieso alles nur eine Frage der Perspektive.

TL
Ralph


----------



## Wasserpatscher (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



snoekbaars schrieb:


> Es ist sowieso alles nur eine Frage der Perspektive.


 
Ja, sowieso, alles ist relativ...

...aber in Ökosystemen rum zu pfuschen ist relativ dumm...

|rolleyes|supergri#h​


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Jeder und alles "pfuscht" seit dem ersten Einzeller in jedem Ökosystem rum.

Auch wenn es die Ökoromantiker nicht gerne hören:
Es gab noch nie ein "natürliches Gleichgewicht".

Jede entstehende Art reagierte auf vorgegebene Bedingungen und entwickelte sich daraus - um im gleichen Atemzug einer bis dato vorkommenden Art (egal ob Pflanze, Tiere oder Pilze) den Platz streitig zu machen.

Manch Arten (über)lebten dabei nur ein paar Jahre, andere Jahrmillionen.

Fakt ist, dass die Menschheit alleine durch ihre Anzahl sowie die Möglichkeit die Umwelt in größerem Maße und wesentlich schneller als bisher auftretende Arten zu beeinflussen, natürlich andere Arten (Tiere, Pflanzen, Pilze) in weitaus größerem und schnellerem Maße als bisher gewohnt dazu bringt, auszusterben, zu mutieren, abzuwnadern etc...

Das alles beeinflusst abr nicht "die Umwelt", sondern nur die von "Menschen gewünschte Umwelt".

Will heissen:
Das Leben als solches wird weitergehen bis die Erde in ca. 3 - 4 Milliarden Jahren in der Sonne verglüht.

Die Frage dabei ist nur, wie lange die Menschheit dabei in einer ihr einigermaßen "genehmen" Umwerlt leben kann.

Dabei spielt einfach die Masse Mensch und ihre Bedürfnisse die maßgebliche Rolle.

Würden statt ca. 5 - 6 Milliarden Menschen nur 1 Milliarde den Planeten bevölkern, wääre das alles kein Problem. 

In der Geschichte des Lebens war es vom Einzeller über die Saurier bis zu den Menschen jedoch so, dass es immer bestimmte Arten gab, die mit den momentan vorherrschenden Bedingungen sehr gut zurechtkamen und sich deshalb "mengenmäßig" als herrschende Art herausstellten, dadurch aber gleichzeitig die Umwelt entsprechend veränderten und so ihre eigene Lebensgrundlage letztlich früher oder später zerstörten und einer neuen vorherrschenden Art Platz machen mussten.

Dabei darüber zu philosophieren ob und welche Folgen im Zeitalter der Globalisierung das einsetzen einer bestimmten Fischart in ein bestimmtes Gewässer (ob einzeln oder in Massen) hat, ist daher müßig.

Das kann letztlich nur das moralisch/ethische Gewissen des Einzelnen beruhigen/beunruhigen, wird aber keinerlei Auswirkung auf das (komfortable) (Über)Leben der Menschheit in einer dem Menschen möglichst gerechten Umwelt haben.

Solange durch die Masse Mensch alle möglichen Lebewesen in allen möglichen Transportbehältern in die ganze Welt verteilt werden (Wollhandkrabbe nur als Beispiel), gleichzeitig auch ganz "normale" Wanderungen von Spezies auf Grund sich ändernder klimatischer Bedingungen einfach Fakt sind, ist das einbringen einzelner Arten in einzelne Ökosyteme sicherlich nicht unbedingt gut zu heißen, wird aber im großen und ganzen keine gravierenden Auswirkungen haben..............


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



> Jeder und alles "pfuscht" seit dem ersten Einzeller in jedem Ökosystem rum.
> 
> Auch wenn es die Ökoromantiker nicht gerne hören:
> Es gab noch nie ein "natürliches Gleichgewicht".


 
Das Wort "*Ökoromantiker*" halte ich in dieser Diskussion bzw für diese Frage für sehr unpassend ..sorry.

Auch wenn es einige *Egoisten* nicht gerne hören:

Der Mensch sollte inzwischen aufgeklärt sein und einsichtig (naja ... ist ja nur ein Wunsch), dass willkürliche Eingriffe in Flora und Fauna nicht förderlich ist, sondern die Artenvielfalt gefährdet. Das hat mit der Diskussion von "Gleichgewicht" auch nicht viel zu tun .. denn Gleichgewicht pendelt sich ein ... wenn man aber den Pendel dauern willkürlich bewegt, dann entsteht Chaos.

Gerade weil der Mensch schon soviel eingegriffen hat und eigentlich überall die negativen Folgen zu sehen sind, sollte ein Umdenken stattfinden.

Wenn Angler ihrem Ego zuliebe und nur um ihrem Hobby zu frönen, kurzfristiges Denken an den Tag legen, dann handeln sie in ihrem Egoismus unverantwortlich.

Stimmt, die welt geht sowieso unter ... laßt uns alles genießen, wie es kommt ... was kümmert es mich, was bis dahin ist ...#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



> denn Gleichgewicht pendelt sich ein ...


Nochmal:
Von Anbeginn des Lebens an gab es keinerlei Gleichgewicht und wird es nie geben - nur die ständige Veränderung!


> Gerade weil der Mensch schon soviel eingegriffen hat und eigentlich überall die negativen Folgen zu sehen sind, sollte ein Umdenken stattfinden.


Nicht weil der Mensch "eingegriffen hat", sondern schlicht weil er als dominierende Art existiert - da nützt kein Umdenken was, sondern - sofern man das will - nur die Ausrottung der Menscheit (was aber auch nix ändern wird, da dann eine andere Art die dominierende Stellung auf der Erde für ein paar Jahre bis hin zu ein paar Jahrmillionen einnehmen wird: Mit den gleichen Auswirkungen, nur vielleicht in einem anderen Zeitraum)



> Wenn Angler ihrem Ego zuliebe und nur um ihrem Hobby zu frönen, kurzfristiges Denken an den Tag legen, dann handeln sie in ihrem Egoismus unverantwortlich.


Vollkommen richtig, nur ändert das nichts an den genannten Fakten. Und es stellt sich da die Frage wem oder was gegenüber sich da der einzelne Angler unverantwortlich verhält...

Verantwortungsvolles Handeln ist ein moralisch/ethischer Aspekt und hat keinerlei Auswirkungen auf das weitere existieren der menschlichen Art und/oder einer dem Menschen genehmen Umwelt.



> Stimmt, die welt geht sowieso unter ... laßt uns alles genießen, wie es kommt ... was kümmert es mich, was bis dahin ist ...


Siehe oben.

Ja die Welt geht sowieso unter.

Ob es den Einzelnen kümmert oder nicht, ist - wie schon mehr als einmal gesagt - lediglich eine moralisch/ethische Frage (was selbstverständlich für das Leben eines Individuums von Bedeutung ist, nicht aber für "die Umwelt" oder die dominierende Existenz einer Art) und hat keinerlei Auswirkungen auf die weitere Entwicklung des Lebens (der Arten) und/oder der Umwelt.

Auch ich distanziere mich hiermit ausdrücklich vor solchen wie hier diskutierten Maßnahmen und würde so nie handeln.

Dennoch bin ich mir eben auch bewusst, dass weder mein persönliches Handeln noch das Handeln der Menschheit da eine Rolle spielen werden.....


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



> "die Ökoromantiker"


 
Ein tendenziel sehr abwertender Ausdruck, den du da benutzt gegenüber Menschen, die sich ernsthaft Gedanken über den bestand und Erhalt heimischer Flora und Fauna machen #d , und sicherlich eine gewisse Art, seine Geisteshaltung zum Ausdruck zu bringen|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

PS: 
Das erste Massensterben/Ausrottung fand ganz ohne den Menschen statt.

Als nämlich die Evolution auf den Trichter mit der Photosynthese kam und daraufhin die bis dato alleine existierenden anaeroben Arten zu fast 100% ausrottete, für die der durch die Photsynthese produzierte Sauerstoff nämlich schlicht ein Gift war (Überreste dieser anaeroben Arten existieren heute noch an den sogenannten "schwarzen Rauchern")..... 

Dass erst daraufhin die Entwicklung der heute bekannten sauerstoffabhängigen Arten begann, ist wieder eine andere Geschichte.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



> Ein tendenziel sehr abwertender Ausdruck,


Soll es durchaus auch sein, allerdings keine Beleidigung:.-)))


----------



## NorbertF (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



> Im übrigen ist die "Enten-Laich-Verbreitungstheorie" in Fachkreisen neuerdings wieder äußerst diskussionswürdig.



Was "Fachkreise" so alles für Mist verzapfen wundert mich dieses nun auch nicht. Die behaupten ja auch Raubfische releasen könne schlecht sein für den Bestand.
Selbstverständlich schleppen Wasservögel Fischarten ein. Selbst schon mehrfach erlebt...da tummeln sich plötzlich ein paar Zander im Karpfenzuchtteich...kommt andauernd vor.
Die Experten sollten oftmal weniger in ihrem Kopf leben und mehr ankucken was passiert. Dann wären sie auch weniger weltfremd und hätten mehr Ahnung...


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Gott sei Dank (sollte er die Welt erschaffen haben ),
gibt es Gesetze und Vorschriften, die zunehmend das moralische und ethische Denken einzelner abnimmt |rolleyes ...

der Mensch ist dominierend und sollte langsam damit umgehen können. Dominanz heißt auch Schutzfunktion und nicht Ausspielen von Stärke ! Und nur so wird es derzeit von vielen verstanden ...
Ich sehe die Argumentation "war schon immer so, also was solls, wird morgen auch so sein, kann ich nicht ändern .. usw." als extremes Armutszeugnis einer unreflektierenden, unkritischen und bequemen Gesellschaft !!

Die Welt wird nicht in ein paar Millionen Jahren verglühen, sondern morgen erlöschen, wenn der Mensch nicht umdenkt ... den Moral und Ethik beginnt beim "gerechten Kampf" gegen Terroristen, Untermenschen und Schurkenstaaten;
Moral beginnt beim Schutz der Wirtschaft, da spielt Ozonloch keine Rolle (hatten wir ja letzte Woche beim Klimagipfel, gell );
Moral beginnt dort, wo jeder seinen Vorteil hat ...oder für sich sieht ...

Arme Welt ... und seine diese untergehen lassenden Moralisten


----------



## Wasserpatscher (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es gab noch nie ein "natürliches Gleichgewicht".


 
Da bin ich ganz bei Dir. Aber es gibt ein dynamisches "Gleichgewicht", oder wie immer Du das nennen willst, und je heftiger wir Menschen dieses Mobilé aus Waagschalen ins Schaukeln bringen, desto mehr Arten fallen runter. Die Artenvielfalt ist aber ein ganz wichtiges Kriterium für die Lebensqualität auf dieser Erde, und um Qualität geht es hier. Das Mobilè fliegt nichts so leicht auseinander, das Leben auf der Erde werden wir nicht stoppen. Aber auf das "Wie", auf die Vielfalt dieses Lebens, da haben wir einen Einfluss.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das alles beeinflusst abr nicht "die Umwelt", sondern nur die von "Menschen gewünschte Umwelt".


 
Wie Du schon später selbst korrigiert hast - es geht nicht bloß um eine von "Menschen gewünschte Umwelt", sondern um eine für uns Menschen freundliche, eine für uns lebenstaugliche Umwelt, und - siehe oben - es geht um mehr, es geht um die Vielfalt des Lebens (die natürlich langfristig auch in unserem Interesse ist). Das ist allerdings nichts weniger als "ökoromantisch", mein lieber Thomas.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



> Arme Welt ... und seine diese untergehen lassenden Moralisten


Da stimme ich zu!

Das Problem sehe ich woanders:
Die von mir so genannten "Ökoromantiker" setzen ein "natürliches Gleichgewicht" als Wert an sich (wie schon beschrieben, das exisiterte nie und wird es auch zukünftig nicht, da sorgt die Evoluton und nicht die Menschheit dafür) und hätten daher gerne, dass sich die Menschheit soweit wie möglich aus "der Natur" raushält (schwierig, wenn man ein Teil davon ist).

Ich setze als "Wert" auf eine dem Menschen zuträgliche Umwelt, da ich nun mal ein Mensch bin.

Das bedeutet für mich aber auch kein Schutz der Natur "vor dem Menschen" sondern "für den Menschen".

Das schliesst dann für mich auch explizit das Nutzen der Natur durch den Menschen in möglichst verantwortungsvoller Weise ein - nicht jedoch den Ausschluss des Menschen von der Nutzung natürlicher Ressourcen.

Diese Haltung führt nämlich in meinen Augen als letzter Schluss dazu, dass man das Angeln (als Nutzung der Natur) schlicht aufgeben müsste.

Und ja, da bin ich Egoist:
Ich will (und werde) weiterhin angeln....


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



> PS:
> Das erste Massensterben/Ausrottung fand ganz ohne den Menschen statt.
> 
> Als nämlich die Evolution ...


 
*EVOLUTION *das ist das richtige Wort, Entwicklung der Fauna und Flora, auf der Suche und auf dem Weg zu einem natürlichen Gleichgewicht ohne Eingriff des Menschen!

Der Mensch braucht nicht eingreifen, und noch negativ verstärken aus selbstsüchtigen Gründen ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



> auf der Suche und auf dem Weg zu einem natürlichen Gleichgewicht ohne Eingriff des Menschen!


)
Wieder falsch:
Denn zum einen ist der Mensch/die Menschheit ist schlicht ein Teil davon.

Und zum anderen war es nie und wird es nie die "Suche nach einem wie auch immer gearteten Gleichgewicht" sein, sondern schlicht die ständige Veränderung (was einem Gleichgewicht schon per se widerspricht...).


----------



## Wasserpatscher (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das bedeutet für mich aber auch kein Schutz der Natur "vor dem Menschen" sondern "für den Menschen".
> 
> Das schliesst dann für mich auch explizit das Nutzen der Natur durch den Menschen in möglichst verantwortungsvoller Weise ein - nicht jedoch den Ausschluss des Menschen von der Nutzung natürlicher Ressourcen.


 
Wir sind offensichtlich irgendwie so ziemlich ungefähr einer Meinung. Dennoch ist Naturschutz leider auch imer ein bisschen "Schutz vor dem Menschen", weil Menschen oft dazu neigen, es bei der Nutzung der Natur zu übertreiben, zuweilen drastisch. Rücksichtslose Flussbegradigungen, Gewässerverschmutzungen und so weiter sind Dinge, mit denen wir Angler und unsere Freunde, die Fische, so unsere liebe Not haben.

Aber wie Du schon sagst: Wir sind Teil der Natur, und wir dürfen sie nutzen, und das ist auch gut so...


...wenn wir es denn verantwortungsvoll und mit dem nötigen Weitblick tun. Dazu zählt auch - siehe oben - der Schutz der Vielfalt des Lebens.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



> Dennoch ist Naturschutz leider auch imer ein bisschen "Schutz vor dem Menschen",


Solange das nicht wie bei den von mir sogenannten "Ökoromantikern" ein Wert an sich ist, den Menschen auszuschliessen, kann ich da jederzeit mit. 
Auch wenn das wie beschrieben keinerlei Auswirkungen auf das Leben an sich, oder "die Natur" (oder wie immer man das nennen will) haben wird, sondern es nur darum geht, eine dem Menschen möglichst angenehme Umwelt zu erhalten (was dann die Nutzung ja eh beinhaltet, sonst wäre das für die Menschheit ja eher unangenehm)....


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Nun ja:#h



> Da stimme ich zu!
> 
> Das Problem sehe ich woanders:
> Die von mir so genannten "Ökoromantiker" setzen ein "natürliches Gleichgewicht" als Wert an sich (wie schon beschrieben, das exisiterte nie und wird es auch zukünftig nicht, da sorgt die Evoluton und nicht die Menschheit dafür) und hätten daher gerne, dass sich die Menschheit soweit wie möglich aus "der Natur" raushält (schwierig, wenn man ein Teil davon ist).
> ...


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Vielleicht sind wir gar nicht ganz so weit auseinander #c



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> )
> Wieder falsch:
> Denn zum einen ist der Mensch/die Menschheit ist schlicht ein Teil davon.
> 
> ...


 
interessante Diskussion nun, ... schade, dass ich nun arbeiten muss, um mir meine weiteren Eingriffe in die Natur finanzieren zu können ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Kleines Beispiel was ich meine:
Für "Ökoromantiker" kann es duchaus zielführend sein, Gewässer zu pachten oder zu kaufen und diese dann sich selbst zu überlassen.

Der Ausschluss der Menschen von der Nutzung eines solchen Gewässers hat dann die bekannten Folgen (Verlandung, Verschlammung, Änderung des Artenspektrums etc.).

Mir ist es da lieber, wenn Naturnutzer statt der Ökoromantiker ein solches Gewässer bewirtschaften und ich dann als Angler die Möglichkeit habe ein solches Gewässer zu nutzen.

Für mich ist dabei als Angler natürlich ein gesunder Fischbestand (der ja auch nur durch verantwortungsvolles Handeln der Bewirtschafter entstehen kann und ebenfalls eine entsprechende Artenvielfalt aufweist) wichtiger als der vielleicht von den Ökoromantikern bervorzugte "dreischwänzig gelbgefiederte Regenpfeifer" oder die "schwarzbäuchige Hornhautunke".......


----------



## rainerle (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Angler (in meinem Verständnis Menschen, die Fische fangen und diese auch ab und an entnehmen) sind eben   k e i n e  Naturschutzer, in dem Sinne Toni, wie Du es beschreibst.

Denn gerade hier (durch die Entnahme) greift der Mensch deutlich in die Natur ein / oder ist wie Thomas es beschreibt, ein aktiver Bestandteil der Umwelt, welcher sich natürlich seine Umwelt so gestaltet, wie er sie für sich am Besten sieht (deshalb ja auch die Karpfenangeler, Hechtangler, Forellenfischer etc.). Dementsprechend richtet sich auch der (un-)natürliche Besatz der Gewässer. Besetzt werden nicht (zumindest in erwähnendswerter Zahl) Moderlieschen, Schlammpeitzger, Schrätzer etc., sondern Karpfen, Hecht, Zander, Schleie, Forellen usw.. = von Ausgewogenheit kann keine Rede sein.
Ökoromantiker: ja da hat Thomas recht. Manche lassen hier wirklich ein ökologisches Gesülze ab, ohne sich wirklich Gedanken darüber zumachen, wie denn die Wasser-Fauna ohne (Artenfremden-)Besatz aussehen würde = Keine Karpfen, keine Saiblinge (Bach), keine Regenbogenforellen, keine Graser - soviel zu "eingeschleppten" Arten, welche Allesamt des Anglers Liebling sind.
Weiter zu den "Gesetzes-Fetischisten"
Ihr solltet Euch mal den kpl. Gesetzestext durchlesen, nachdenken, aufarbeiten und dann posten.
In einem geschlossenen Gewässer (keine direkte Verbindung zu einem anderen Gewässer), dass in Privatbesitz ist, kann der Eigentümer einsetzen, was er will. Und wenn er meint er müsste ne Fischart aus Asien, Amerika, Australien einsetzen, dann kann er auch das tun - soweit er nicht gegen das Artenschutzabkommen verstößt.
BSP: Wir haben ein ziemlich großes Grundstück (ca. 1000 m2), wenn ich mir da jetzt nen netten Gartenteich reinstelle (10x10m) und hier dann Muskies reingebe kann mich niemand daran hindern. Wenn dann die Entlein kommen um zu baden und dann evtl. Laich vertragen und in andere Gewässer einbringen ist das zwar bescheiden, jedoch bin ich dafür nicht haftbar.


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kleines Beispiel was ich meine:
> Für "Ökoromantiker" kann es duchaus zielführend sein, Gewässer zu pachten oder zu kaufen und diese dann sich selbst zu überlassen.
> 
> Der Ausschluss der Menschen von der Nutzung eines solchen Gewässers hat dann die bekannten Folgen (Verlandung, Verschlammung, Änderung des Artenspektrums etc.).
> ...


 
das meinte ich #6 ...
Angler als Naturnutzer, aber  im Sinne von Naturschützer, so wie du es ja beschreibst! Der Angler kann eine Rolle und sogar eine Funktion ausübern außer eben die Angel reinhalten.

Das mit dem Begriff Ökoromantiker, hast du nun irgendwie relativiert, .. somit muss ich mir den Titel nicht anheften #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



> Das mit dem Begriff Ökoromantiker, hast du nun irgendwie relativiert


Nö, habe ich mitnichten relativiert:
Ökoromantiker sind für mich durchaus idealistische Menschen, aber ohne jeden Bezug zum wirklichen Geschehen in der Natur - entweder weil die intellektuellen Voraussetzungen fehlen oder sie schlicht nicht rauskommen und sehen können wie Natur funktioniert...



> somit muss ich mir den Titel nicht anheften


Das habe ich nie verlangt ))))


----------



## maesox (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Klar gibt es Regeln und Gesetze an die man sich halten sollte!! Die Natur verändert sich aber auch und langsam gibts eben nimmer "Normal".

Unsere Gewässer sind doch dermaßen vom Menschen verändert worden,daß man da auch nimmer von "Natürlich" reden braucht!!

Klar,wo fängt man an und wo hört man auf???

Letzten Endes handelt es sich aber hier nicht um eine Haiart,sondern lediglich um eine etwas größer werdende Hechtart



TL maesox


----------



## NorbertF (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Auch ich bin Egoist, aber ich möchte gerne so viel Natur wie möglich? Warum? Um mich dort aufzuhalten. 
Wertlos wäre für mich wenn wir viel unberührte Natur mit Betreten Verboten Schildern hätten (haben wir?!).
Wozu die Natur erhalten wenn nicht auch für die Menschen. Auch wir (ich zumindest) brauche sie. In Beton kann ich zwar überleben, aber werde psychisch und physisch krank.


----------



## Big Fins (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Auch ich bin Egoist, aber ich möchte gerne so viel Natur wie möglich? Warum? Um mich dort aufzuhalten.
> Wertlos wäre für mich wenn wir viel unberührte Natur mit Betreten Verboten Schildern hätten (haben wir?!).


Kleines Beispiel,
früher wohnte ich in Lauenburg ( kleines Kaff hinter Bergedorf ). In der Nähe gab es den Lanzer See, ein hübscher verträumter Rest eines Kieswerk's.
Das Wasser war sehr klar, ein paar Leute kamen zum schwimmen und angeln. Es gab wirklich sehr gute Hechte, Barsche und Karpfen.
Bis einen Tages ein Päarchen Haubentaucher dort auftachte. Waren hübsch anzusehen, wie sie hin und her schwammen und nach kleinen Beutefischen tauchten. Was das letztendlich für alle Nutzer des See's bedeutete war da noch niemandem klar, ausser den "Naturromantikern". Denn bald fand sich ein fast 2m hoher Zaun um den gesammten See, deklariert als  Naturschutzgebiet, ganz großes Tennis sowas. 
Die Haubentaucher hats vorher nicht gestört, das etwas Publikumsverkehr da war, aber Naturromantiker haben sich offenbar keine Gedanken drum gemacht. Vor allem nicht um den Naherholungswert dieses See's.


----------



## maesox (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

@Big Fins
Das nennt man dann : "Vogelschutzgebiet der Superlative" 





In der Donau werden doch auch regelmäßig Regenbogenforellen besetzt!!! Da sagt man mit nem Lächeln im Gesicht halt:"sind wohl mit dem Besatz rein geraten"#c#c#cund keinen interessiert`s!!!!

Und dann teilw so einen Alarm machen wenn jemand ein paar Musky`s in seinem Privat-See aussetzt #h


----------



## Imbeck2514 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Hallo zusammen,

also streng genommen sind die meisten Tier- und Pflanzenarten Nordeuropas "Aliens". Vor ca. 30.000 Jahren endete nämlich die letzte Eiszeit. Es leben hier nur Arten, welche aus Süd-Europa oder aus Asien zugewandert sind. Und 30.000 Jahre sind für die Evolution nichts. Daher haben wir in Nordeuropa auch so eine geringe Anzahl an Arten (verglichen mit anderen Kontinenten)
Die Artenbildung ist noch lange nicht abgeschlossen.
Für Überpopulationen (Wollhandkrabbe) gibt es auf lange Sicht
keine Lebensgrundlage. Entweder vernichten Sie allein durch die Masse, die eigene Art, oder es findet sich eine andere Art, welche diesen Überfluss an Biomasse nutzt.

Da Wir Menschen in einem beschränktem Zeitfenster leben,
sehen wir das alles aus unserer Sicht, aber ich glaube, das die Evolution viel stärker ist.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Wasserpatscher (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Ein guter Punkt: Ich schlage deshalb vor, dass die Anhänger der "Laissez-faire"-Fraktion jetzt ein bisschen in "Second Life" spielen und dort Muskies, Arapaima-Welse, Schwarzbarsche und Piranhas im virtuellen Rhein-Main-Donau-Kanal aussetzen und in 30.000 Jahren gucken wir, was virtuell passiert ist. Anschließend beraten wir dann, ob wir das im Wirklichen Leben auch so machen wollen. OK?


----------



## Big Fins (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Ich hätte nix gegen Arapaima's, Tarpon, Giant Mekong usw in europäischen Gewässern. Nur wird ihnen hier im Winter sicher etwas kühl um die Ohren. #c


----------



## maesox (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

@Wasserpatscher



Jepp,gute Idee....so mach mer`s!!!!


----------



## Imbeck2514 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Aber ich wollte doch das Du Spaß hast. Immerhin erklärst Du der Menschheit was sie zu machen hat um Dir gerecht zu werden. Und was ist falsch an meiner Aussage? Ich meine jetzt kein dummes Gesabbel.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Imbeck2514 schrieb:


> Ich meine jetzt kein dummes Gesabbel.


Merci beaucoup! 
Nee, da is nix falsch dran. (Und das meine ich ganz ernst!) Ich bin halt nur so'n bisschen engstirnig: Was hat jetzt diese riesengroße Perspektive für reale Konsequenzen? Also für die Muskies in Gelsenkirchen oder wo auch immer. Und da ich immer noch nicht so richtig dafür bin, dass hier jeder mit lebendigen Ökosystemen rumspielt wie's ihm gerade in den kurzen Sinn kommt, da habe ich mir gesagt - es gibt doch auch unschädliche Testmethoden! Auch die Raumfahrt testet ihre Shuttles ja _nicht nur_ mit lebendigen Astronauten an Bord, _sondern auch_ virtuell... also, rein mit den Dingern ins Wasser (in "Second Life"). Was ist jetzt so falsch an meinem Vorschlag?


----------



## Wasserpatscher (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Big Fins schrieb:


> Ich hätte nix gegen Arapaima's, Tarpon, Giant Mekong usw in europäischen Gewässern. Nur wird ihnen hier im Winter sicher etwas kühl um die Ohren. #c


 
Du solltest schon ein bisschen Vertrauen in die Klimaerwärmung mitbringen! Und außerdem ist es ja zunächst mal nur virtuell! Alles nur ein Spiel, das, erstmal...


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



> Da Wir Menschen in einem beschränktem Zeitfenster leben,
> sehen wir das alles aus unserer Sicht,


Vollkommen richtig, wobei da ein zweites "beschränkt" fehlt, nämlich vor dem Wort "Sicht".........


----------



## NorbertF (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Da fehlt sogar noch ein drittes beschränkt, nämlich vor Menschen. Wenn ich jetzt mal von mir ausgehe zumindest


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Dazu sach ich jetzt aber nix ))))))

Obwohl (oder gerade weil??) das auch bei mir der Fall sein könnte...........................


----------



## Wasserpatscher (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Ich hätte noch ein viertes "beschränkt": Nämlich die "beschränkte Haftung". Wir sind sozusagen eine GmbH, eine Gesellschaft mit beschränkter Haftung: Man tut einfach mal etwas, und oft sogar etwas gut gemeintes - zum Bespiel Muskies im Gartenteich ausetzen, und wenn das sich mal zur kleinen oder großen Katastrophe ausweitet oder die eine oder andere Tierart austirbt, dann ist der Verursacher eben nicht mehr greifbar, jedenfalls haftet dann niemand mehr...


----------



## Imbeck2514 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Natürlich muss man nicht künstlich fremde Arten in ein Biotop einbringen. Aber meiner Meinung nach, ist in Nordeuropa, die Artenbildung nicht abgeschlossen. Dafür ist die Zeit einfach zu gering. Denke doch einfach mal an den Amazonas Wald, oder die Waldgebiete in Afrika. Diese zählen nach Millionen von Jahren.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Imbeck2514 schrieb:


> Natürlich muss man nicht künstlich fremde Arten in ein Biotop einbringen.


Dafür bzw dagegen red' ich mir hier den Mund fusselig. 





Imbeck2514 schrieb:


> Aber meiner Meinung nach, ist in Nordeuropa, die Artenbildung nicht abgeschlossen.


Und da stimme ich mit Dir überein. Selbstverständlich nicht, die ist nie abgeschlossen. 

Neue Arten bilden sich allerdings eher in abgeschlossenen, kleinen, ziemlich extremen (nämlich in ihren klimatischen und sonstigen Rahmenbedingungen extremen) Ökosystemen.
Wenn wir in solchen kleinen, abgeschlossenen Ökosysteme nun die bereits vorhandenen endemischen Arten künstlich verdrängen (indem wir z.B. dort lebende seltene Salmoniden durch die Regenbogenforelle oder meinetwegen auch die Bachforelle unter Druck setzen), dann ersticken wir ein bisschen Potential für diese Artenentwicklung. 

Anders gesagt: Wenn wir die Bio-Diversität durch unsere Eingriffe global verringern, indem wir sie lokal scheinbar vergrößern, dann machen wir diesen Planeten ärmer. Ärmer an Arten, ärmer an Entwicklungspotential.

Nachtrag: Oder noch anders gesagt: Es ist gut und wichtig, dass es nicht alle Arten überall auf der Welt gibt, je größer die Unterschiede zwischen den Kontinenten bleiben, je reiner sich Insel-Ökosysteme erhalten können, desto mehr Spielmaterial hat "die große Mutter Evolution", um etwas draus zu machen. Und desto anpassungsfähiger bleibt das Leben auf diesem schönen blauen Planeten.


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nö, habe ich mitnichten relativiert:
> Ökoromantiker sind für mich durchaus idealistische Menschen, aber ohne jeden Bezug zum wirklichen Geschehen in der Natur - entweder weil die intellektuellen Voraussetzungen fehlen oder sie schlicht nicht rauskommen und sehen können wie Natur funktioniert...


 
Dann hat deine Aussage aber die Diskussion etwas verfremdet,  da keiner sich  in seinen Postings so nur annähernd wie ein Ökoromi geäußert hat, jedoch das Wort im Kontext verwendet an sich andersdenkende Naturverantwortliche hier tendenziell (wie man in Folgepostings sieht) impliziert hat.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Der Unterschied zwischen dem oben erwähnten Gleichgewicht der "Ökoromantiker" (Evolution) und dem hier auf den Seiten zuvor diskutierten Ungleichgewicht liegt vielleicht einfach in der Zeit?!


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Manch Arten (über)lebten dabei nur ein paar Jahre, andere Jahrmillionen.


Eine Art für ein paar Jahre hat es niemals gegeben und wird es niemals geben. Selbst um eine Unterart zu entwickeln benötigt es doch etliche Generationen (ok, bei Mäusen sind 8 Generationen in einem Jahr oder so möglich |rolleyes ) um sich genetisch soweit von der Ursprungsart zu differnezieren, dass sie als Unterart anerkannt wird.
Der Mensch neigt oft dazu in viel zu kleinen Zeitdimensionen zu dencken. 
Evolution braucht Jahrtausende um Arten entstehen zu lassen und diese über ein bestimmtes Gebiet zu verbreiten (innerhalb der ökol. Grenzen der Art = Valenz) - der Mensch sorgt in wenigen Jahren oder gar Monaten für die Verbeitung (und teilw. auch für die Anpassung).
Ob das nun gut oder schlecht ist, kann zum heutigen zeitpunkt in vielen Fällen niemand abschließend sagen. Auf jeden Fall gibt es genügend (auch bekannte) negative Beispiele (aber auch positive), so dass selbst die von NorbertF (mal wieder |rolleyes) verschrieenen Experten geneigt sind zu pauschalisieren:
Lieber möglichst keine künstliche Verbreitung, da man die Folgen vorher nicht abschätzen kann.



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Imbeck2514 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Aber meiner Meinung nach, ist in Nordeuropa, die Artenbildung nicht abgeschlossen.
> ...


D'accord! #6
Ein Beispiel hierfür ist eine aktuelle Untersuchung im Alpsee:
Dort bildet sich momentan offenbar eine Unterart der großen Maräne (Renke), die ganzjährig tiefer als 70m lebt (im Süßwasser wohlgemerkt)!!! Diese Entwicklung ist nicht nur außerordentlich bemerkenswert, sondern absolut endemisch im Alpsee.



Big Fins schrieb:


> Kleines Beispiel,
> früher wohnte ich in Lauenburg ( kleines Kaff hinter Bergedorf ). In der Nähe gab es den Lanzer See, ein hübscher verträumter Rest eines Kieswerk's.
> Das Wasser war sehr klar, ein paar Leute kamen zum schwimmen und angeln. Es gab wirklich sehr gute Hechte, Barsche und Karpfen.
> Bis einen Tages ein Päarchen Haubentaucher dort auftachte. Waren hübsch anzusehen, wie sie hin und her schwammen und nach kleinen Beutefischen tauchten. Was das letztendlich für alle Nutzer des See's bedeutete war da noch niemandem klar, ausser den "Naturromantikern". Denn bald fand sich ein fast 2m hoher Zaun um den gesammten See, deklariert als  Naturschutzgebiet, ganz großes Tennis sowas.
> Die Haubentaucher hats vorher nicht gestört, das etwas Publikumsverkehr da war, aber Naturromantiker haben sich offenbar keine Gedanken drum gemacht. Vor allem nicht um den Naherholungswert dieses See's.


Fürn paar Haubentaucher??? Und Du bist absolut sicher, dass es da ggfs. nicht noch paar andere Dinge gab?
Die Hintergründe bleiben der breiten Bevölkerung meistens vorenthalten. Einerseits ist das natürlich schade (wo bleibt da die Aufklärung) , andererseits aber auch manchmal gut so (denn sonst könnte etwas seltenes noch seltener - oder auch deutlich häufiger werden). |rolleyes
Heutezutage würde jedenfalls niemand mehr wegen ein paar Haubentauchern (und übrigens auch nicht wegen nem Eisvogel) ein ganzes Gewässer einzäunen. #d


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Boaaaahhh, das ist aber abgedriftet hier, mein lieber Scholli.
Insbesondere die Beiträge von Thomas haben mich zunächst sehr entsetzt. Bis ich dann gesehen habe, dass Thomas das Problem überhaupt nicht erkannt hat. 
Sorry, Thomas ist nicht böse gemeint, aber Deine Argumentatuion lässt keinen anderen Schluß zu. 

Also:

Es geht hier nicht um Ökö-Romantik und überzogene " Schützt die Natur vor dem Menschen " Thematik. Es kann auch kein Argument sein, dass die Erde sowieso eines Tages untergeht, denn damit kann man alles, aber auch alles rechtfertigen. 

Es geht schlicht und einfach darum, dass durch egoistische und aus Unkenntnis und/oder persönliche Bereicherungswünsche etwas getan wird, was genau das Gegenteil von dem bewirkt, was man eigentlich erreichen wollte. 

Warum will den jemand einen Muskie in einen Deutschen Tümpel schmeißen ?? Nennt mir ein sinnvolles Argument, nur eins.
Ach so, da will jemand die Vielfalt der zu fangenden Fischarten erhöhen. Er will halt nicht immer nur Karpfen, Zander oder Rotaugen fangen. Und auch der heimische Hecht ist in seinem Wachstum ja so arg begrenzt. Da ist eine zusätzliche und zudem größer werdende Art ( was in unseren Breiten noch zu beweisen wäre ) höchst willkommen. 
Genau so war es doch mit dem drüsigen Springkraut ( ich weiß, der Name ist lustig, die Folgen allerdings nicht ). 
Eine hübsche Blume, groß, bunt, robust. Eine wahre Bereicherung für unsere ach so arme Flora. 
Und heute ? Weite Bereiche unserer Bäche, Flüsse und Seen sind von dem Zeugs zugewuchert. Wo dieses Mistzeugs auftaucht, wächst nix anderes mehr. Ja nun, das ist halt Evolution, der Stärkere überlebt und setzt sich durch. 
Erinnert mich irgendwie an die Werbung von Fishermans Friend. 
Das Zeugs hat halt hier keinerlei natürliche Feinde. Keine Raupe frisst es, kein Säugetier hält die Bestände kurz. Es gibt noch nicht mal Pilze, Viren oder Mikroben, die das Springkraut dezimieren. 
Aber ist ja eigentlich kein Problem. Erinnern wir uns, die Natur findet immer einen Weg. Ganz sicher sogar, nur leider werde ich das nicht mehr erleben und meine Kinder, Enkel und Großenkel auch nicht mehr. Denn die Natur lässt sich nun mal Zeit die Dummheiten der Menschen auszugleichen. Und selbst wenn sie es nicht schaffen soll oder will, irgendwann wird das Zeugs ja sowieso in der Sonne verdampfen. 

Das heißt auf Deutsch:

Nur weil irgend ein Hammel vor wenigen Jahren den Ehrgeiz hatte, eine schönere Blume im Garten zu haben als der Nachbar, bade ich jetzt beim Angeln im drüsigen Springkraut. Ich kann nicht mehr die Vielfalt der heimischen Planzen und der davon lebenden Insekten betrachten. 

Das ist ja nur ein einziges Beispiel, es gibt deren zu Hauf.

Natürlich muß nicht jede fremde Art derart katastrophale Folgen haben. Einige werden sich vielleicht einen Platz erkämpfen, ohne die anderen auszurotten. Die werden halt etwas seltener. Wieder andere schaffens gar nicht und gehen kaputt. 
Das Problem ist halt, keiner - auch nicht der hochdotierteste Wissenschaftler - kann das mit Bestimmtheit vorhersagen. 
Was also, wenn der Muskie fischgewordenes drüsiges Springkraut ist ? Was also, wenn demnächst nur noch Muskies in unseren Gewässern schwimmen ? Oder Schwarzbarsche , oder irgendeine andere Art die auf Grund idealer Lebensbedingungen anzahlmäßig explodiert und den Rest einfach plattmacht ?

Nee, Leute. Das hat nix mit Ökoromantik zu tun und auch nicht mit überzogenem Naturschutz. 
Es ist einfach ein unkalkulierbares Risiko mit unabsehbaren Folgen. Das mit Beispielen von Haubentaucher, Braunkehlchen oder Gelbbauchunke ins lächerliche zu ziehen ist fast genau so schlimm, wie selbst fremde Arten auszusetzen. Kann es doch einfache Geister dazu veranlassen genau dies zu tun. 
Da spielt es auch keine Rolle, dass gewisse Arten ( Wollhandkrabbe ) quasi zwangsläufig und ohne Absicht in unsere Gewässer eingebracht worden. 
Was würdet Ihr denn sagen, wenn irgendjemand vor 50 Jahren auf die Idee gekommen wäre, Wollhandkrabben in seinem Tümpel auszusetzen und sie wären auf diesem Weg, statt mit Schiffen in unsere Gewässer eingeedrungen ? Klar wären die Folgen die gleichen, aber den würden wir Angler doch wohl am liebsten aufhängen.

Also bitte - auch Du Thomas - dieses Thema einmal ganz bis zum Ende durchdenken und nicht gleich in die Ököecke schieben.

Ralf


----------



## Wasserpatscher (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Ralf, Du sagst es, präzise und korrekt. |good:


----------



## FoolishFarmer (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Ääääh... das war eigentlich das, worauf ich hinaus wollte! #6
Prachtvolles Posting @ Ralf! #h


----------



## TestsiegerNRW (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Ne ne is dat lustitsch hier! grins....

Er wird schon gemerkt haben das er einen Fehler begangen hat,
aber ihn hier so an den Pranger zu stellen ist doch etwas arm.

Obwohl,wenn ich den Kutter gesehen hätte der die Wollhandkrabben hier eingeführt hat,den würde ich heute noch persönlich einen Torpedo Breitseite geben!

Hätte,wenn und aber.???

Sie sind jetzt im Wasser und jetzt kann man sehen was am besten ist und ihm helfen!!!

Oder weiter kluge Sprüche kloppen!!!

Gruß Dirk.....


----------



## Wasserpatscher (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



TestsiegerNRW schrieb:


> aber ihn hier so an den Pranger zu stellen ist doch etwas arm.



Das tun wir gar nicht, denn wir mögen unseren Thomas - ich jedenfalls.



TestsiegerNRW schrieb:


> Oder weiter kluge Sprüche kloppen!!!



Dirk, was soll das denn jetzt??? Mist, wo war noch gleich das Beissholz, ah, schon klein geraspelt...


----------



## Ullov Löns (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Also bitte - auch Du Thomas - dieses Thema einmal ganz bis zum Ende durchdenken und nicht gleich in die Ököecke schieben.
> 
> Ralf


 
Tolles Posting.

Hier wird ja gern mal was in Ecken geschoben und verbal diffamiert, weil es dem eigenen Geschmack nicht entspricht...

Uli


----------



## Imbeck2514 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Also wirklich. Können wir nicht einfach einmal Schmusen? Vollkommen egal was die Tiere machen. Ich möchte gerne viele Fische essen (Mnjam, Mnjam). Niemals habe ich die Ahnung von irgendwelchen Fischen. Ich Hoffe wir können sie alle "abmulksen"


----------



## Imbeck2514 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Ich liebe jeden mampf


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Nee, nee Freunde. Ich schätze Thomas und die meissten seiner Postings sehr. Das heißt aber nicht, dass ich zu allem nicke.  Wenn ich zuletzt etwas deutlich geworden bin, dann nicht um jemandem ( Thomas ) an den Karren zu fahren oder an den Pranger zu stellen, sondern weil mir das Thema sehr am Herzen liegt. Im übrigen stimme ich mit vielen Aussagen von Thomas überein, nur eben nicht bezüglich des Eintrags fremder Arten. 

Ralf


----------



## Wasserpatscher (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Ich habe Thomas nicht so verstanden, dass er für "deutsche Muskies" sei. Allerdings war der "Ökoromantiker", den er hier auf die Bühne geschickt hat, tatsächlich unpassend, weil hier bis jetzt kein solcher unterwegs war, und weil ein solches Etikett Wasser auf die falschen Mühlen sein könnte - mir persönlich ist es ja so ziemlich egal, wer was von mir denkt, aber die gute Sache hat's nicht verdient.

Ähm, Imbeck, was bitte hast Du denn da interessantes geraucht? Kannst Du das irgendwie weiterempfehlen? Übrigens schmuse ich nicht mit Menschen, die sich rasieren* müssen!

*jedenfalls nicht im Gesicht...


----------



## Imbeck2514 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Also, rasieren ist der Hit. Aber wir können doch trotzdem tralala machen. Scheiß Fische.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Imbeck2514 schrieb:


> Also, rasieren ist der Hit. Aber wir können doch trotzdem tralala machen. Scheiß Fische.



THOMAS!!! 

Das ist ein Fall für die *Gummizelle*, Du weißt doch welche:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=99866


----------



## Imbeck2514 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Endlich hat jemand gemerkt, das ich blöde bin


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Oha, da hat sich ja ne Menge getan))

Also denn:


> Eine Art für ein paar Jahre hat es niemals gegeben und wird es niemals geben.


Nur wenn Du Einzeller (z. B. diverse Bakterienarten) nicht mit einbeziehen würdest, bei denen auf Grund schneller Vermehrung/Mutation teilweise "Arten" sogar in wesentlich weniger als einem Jahr wieder verschwunden sind.

@ Ralle:
Ich habe NIE dafür plädiert, "fremde Arten" in unsere Gewässer zu schmeissen.

Nur dafür, die Kirche etwas im Dorf zu lassen bei solchen Diskussionen. 

Wer den Erhalt des jetzigen Artenspektrums fordert, vergisst dabei, dass dies auf Grund der Evolution zum einen ein aussichtsloses Unterfangen ist (ständige Veränderung auch der jetzt existierenden Arten), zum anderen von allem möglichen Schützern, die uns an den Karren fahren wollen, als Argument mißbraucht wird...



> Allerdings war der "Ökoromantiker", den er hier auf die Bühne geschickt hat,


Ich habe hier niemanden als Ökoromantiker bezeichnet, sondern auf die "Gefahr" hingewiesen, wenn man sich deren Argumente zu eigen macht:
Dass nämlich am Ende die Naturnutzer eben vom (in meinen Augen gerechtfertigten) Nutzen der Natur ausgeschlossen werden sollen....


Davon ab sehe ich mich ín keinster Weise an den Pranger gestellt.
Solange Diskussionen wie hier ablaufen (ohne Beleidigungen, persönliche Anmache etc.) und versucht wird mit Argumenten (wenn viele der Argumente derer, die nicht mit mir übereinstimmen, in meinen Augen natürlich aber nicht greifen ))) finde ich das eine gelungene Kommunikation - genau dafür z. B. ist das Anglerboardforum da.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Lustig? In der Tat...

Ich denke, dass Thomas sehr wohl in der Lage ist diese "Kritik" richtig zu verstehen und mit dem "anprangern" umzugehen. 

Lustig ist allerdings, dass sich hier ne Menge Leute gleich darüber hermachen, obwohl der proband selbst sich noch nichtmal dazu geäußert hat.
Vielleicht lassen wir ihn also selbst auf dieses Posting reagieren (oder eben auch nicht reagieren)??? 

Unlustig ist allerdings, wenn man nichts mehr zur Thematik beitragen kann, aber so nen Tröt dann doch wieder zerkaut. 


EDIT: Args, too late...


----------



## Wasserpatscher (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Imbeck2514 schrieb:


> Endlich hat jemand gemerkt, das ich blöde bin




Nee, ich rauch' das lieber doch nicht, scheinbar törnt es ab...

:q


----------



## FoolishFarmer (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur wenn Du Einzeller (z. B. diverse Bakterienarten) nicht mit einbeziehen würdest, bei denen auf Grund schneller Vermehrung/Mutation teilweise "Arten" sogar in wesentlich weniger als einem JAhr wieder verschwunden sind.


Gut - wobei ich dachte wir diskutieren hier über höhere Lebewesen (Pflanzen und Wirbeltiere meinetwegen). 

Nebenbei bemerkt sind die meisten Bakterien deutlich älter und dauerhafter als diverse Wirbeltiere. :g


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Boaaaahhh, das ist aber abgedriftet hier, mein lieber Scholli.
> Insbesondere die Beiträge von Thomas haben mich zunächst sehr entsetzt. Bis ich dann gesehen habe, dass Thomas das Problem überhaupt nicht erkannt hat.


 
richtig !!
Ich habe es eben oben etwas anders an Thomas ausgedrückt:


Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Dann hat deine Aussage aber die Diskussion etwas verfremdet, da keiner sich in seinen Postings so nur annähernd wie ein Ökoromi geäußert hat, jedoch das Wort im Kontext verwendet an sich andersdenkende Naturverantwortliche hier tendenziell (wie man in Folgepostings sieht) impliziert hat.


----------



## Imbeck2514 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Hallo Wasserpatscher,
auf jeden Fall törnt das nicht ab. Und auf keinen Fall möchte ich,das Du mir Vorwirfst, ich würde Drogen nehmen. 
Insbesondere wenn Du nicht das Zeugs von mir bekommen kannst. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Wasserpatscher (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Thomas, ein letztes zur Öko-Romantik: das Anliegen ist nicht, alles für alle Ewigkeit so zu konservieren wie es jetzt ist, sondern eine möglichst große Vielfalt zu erhalten. Ebenso habe ich von einem dynamischen Gleichgewicht gesprochen, dass es zu erhalten gilt, kein ewig gültiges und in Erz gegossenes "ökologisches Gleichgewicht", diese Vorstellung hatten ernsthafte Biologen oder Ökologen eigentlich nie, und hier glaube ich, auch niemand.

Es geht nicht darum, Lemminge am Sprung ins Wasser zu hindern, sondern unvernünftige und fahrlässige Zeitgenossen dabei zu stoppen, _andere_ Arten über die Klippe zu schubsen. Und das kann man auch tun, indem man unbedarft Arten in "fremde" Öko-Systeme aussetzt.

Ja: Das Arten aussterben, ist bis zu einem gewissen Grad normal. Aktuell sterben aber sehr viele Arten aus, und die meisten, weil unsereiner (wir Menschen) ihnen den Lebensraum wegnehmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Versuch, alles auf einen kurzen Nenner zu bringen:
1.: 
Das hier diskutierte einbringen fremder Arten in unsere Gewässer kann man NUR ethisch/moralisch diskutieren.

2.:
Aus genannten Gründen hat dieser Verhaltensweise keine Auswirkungen auf die Natur als solche, lediglich auf die vom Menschen gewünschte Umgebung.

3.:
Macht man sich aber in solchen Diskussionen Argumente der Schützer zu eigen, muss man auch damit leben, langfristig als Angler vom Nutzen der Natur ausgeschlossen werden, da daraus logischerweise folgt, dass jeder "menschliche Eingriff in die Natur" (ist ein Schützerbegriff, jeder Mensch greift durch seine Geburt schon in die Natur ein, da er ein Teil davon ist) zu verhindern sei.


----------



## Imbeck2514 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Daß war Spaß, 

Oder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



> sondern eine möglichst große Vielfalt zu erhalten.


Der Mensch/die Menschheit ist weder in der Lage eine Artenvielfalt zu fördern noch zu mindern (wenngleich das z. B. die (ich kanns nicht lassen ) "Ökoromantiker" auch glauben...)

Das Leben als solches (Synonyme: Die Natur, die Evolution) wird jede freiwerdende Nische in jedem Ökosystem schnellstmöglich wieder besetzen. 

Sei es durch Zuzug bestehender Arten oder durch die evolutionäre Entwicklung neuer Arten, die sich den verändernden Umstände am besten angepasst haben.

"Rottet" der Mensch also eine Art aus, werden andere Arten folgen und die Nische besetzen (wenngleich aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht die vom Menschen gewollten Arten..)

Ob diese Arten dem Menschen dann passen (können ja z. B. statt Fischen dann auch Insekten, Bakterien, Quallen etc. sein), ist dabei wieder die ganz andere Frage (s.o.)


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Versuch, alles auf einen kurzen Nenner zu bringen: ...


 
Auf welchen Nenner? Auf DEINEN 
... aber das alles hast du doch schon von Anfang an so geschrieben #c

Genau auf diese Punkte habe ich wie auch andere geantwortet und so ist es eben dein Nenner und kein gemeinsamer Nenner (liest du auch andere Postings, oder übergehst du diese, um den Nenner für alles zu finden?. Solch einer ist bei deiner suggestiven (!) Art (z.B. "Okoromatiker", "alles auf kurzen Nenner" ... aber top: geschickt gemacht !) auch schwer zu erreichen ... 
|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



> Auf welchen Nenner? Auf DEINEN


Ja auf welchen denn sonst???


----------



## Wasserpatscher (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der Mensch/die Menschheit ist weder in der Lage eine Artenvielfalt zu fördern noch zu mindern.



Entschuldigung, Thomas, aber das ist - wenn mich jemand nach meiner ganz persönlichen Auffassung fragen würde - leider (und es gibt durchaus wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse, die diese Auffassung stützen) völliger (es tut mir Leid, das so deutlich zu sagen) Blödsinn. Großer Blödsinn.

Es ist sehr wohl so, dass Menschen fleissig zum Aussterben anderer Arten beigetragen haben - tausendfach! Jawohl, vieltausendfach*. Klar, andere Arten profitieren davon. Aber keine neuen (wir haben uns schon darauf geeinigt, dass die Entstehung neuer Arten eine sehr sehr langwierige Geschichte ist, das Ausrotten aber geht in einem Bruchteil dieser Zeit über die Bühne). Ergo reduziert sich die Artenvielfalt. 


Hier ein nützlicher Link zum Thema Aussterben:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aussterben

Ein Zitat daraus:

"Da der Mensch die Umwelt vieler Arten entscheidend prägt, steht er oft mit dem Aussterben von Arten, aber auch mit Artbildung im Zusammenhang. Wichtige Einflüsse des Menschen auf andere Lebewesen:

Expansion des Menschen in den Lebensraum (Besiedlung Amerikas, Madagaskars, Australiens, Neuseelands, Hawaiis, Inseln).

direkte Bejagung (Jagd siehe: Karolinasittich, Arabische Oryx).

Änderung der Landnutzung durch den Menschen und so Wegfall der Lebensräume (Landwirtschaft, Forstwirtschaft, Wasserbau).

Einschleppen von Tieren / Pflanzen / Krankheitserregern (Seefahrt, Flugverkehr siehe: Haustiere, Ratten)"

* "Öko-Romatiker" reden von 150 Arten pro Tag. Das erscheint mir (berechtigterweise??) etwas arg viel, aber selbst wenn es nur eine pro Tag wäre??? Das wären dann 365 im Jahr, 3650 in 10 Jahren, ...


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Versuch, alles auf einen kurzen Nenner zu bringen:


 
Deine suggestive Art hat was für sich ...

Leute!! Thomas bringt NICHT ALLES auf einen Nenner, sondern stellt nur seine Meinung dar, also vorherige Postings lesen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Nochn Versuch:
Der Natur (Evolution, dem Leben) ist die Menschheit scheixxegal...

Der Mensch/die Menschheit kann machen was er will, die Natur (das Leben, die Evolution) wird noch weitermachen, wenn die Menschheit schon lange nicht mehr existiert.

Die Frage ist nur, was kann der Mensch machen, um sich eine lebenswerte Umwelt zu erhalten??

Auch wenn sich Menchen als Einzelne (mich eingeschlossen) und als Menschheit insgesamt immer sehr wichtig nehmen, muss man leider einsehen dass weder der Einzelne in seinem Tun noch die Menschheit insgesamt da einen Einfluss hat - außer man neigt dazu, die Menschheit zahlenmäßig auf ein Niveau zu bringen, das ein Leben in einer dem Menschen genehmen Umwelt ermöglicht (bedeutet den Kill von ca. 5 Milliarden Menschen (momentan)).


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



> Es ist sehr wohl so, dass Menschen fleissig zum Aussterben anderer Arten beigetragen haben - tausendfach! Jawohl, vieltausendfach


Unbestritten


> Ergo reduziert sich die Artenvielfalt.


Das jedoch muss ich bestreiten.

Allerdings - wie oben geschrieben - handelt es sich oft genug dabei nicht um die uns liebgewordenen Wirbeltiervertreter, die man essen, streicheln oder wenigstens schön anschauen kann. 

Sondern meistens um eher für den Menschen "unappetitliche" Kollegen wie Bakterien, Quallen, Insekten etc. die eben auch wesentlich schneller mutieren als z. B. Wirbeltiere, und die daher auch am schnellsten freiwerdende Nischen besetzen.

Was der Natur (auch s.o.) scheixxegal ist, nicht aber den Menschen!


----------



## Big Fins (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Na den Sebelzahnlöwen wird wohl kaum der Mesch ausgerottet haben, vielmehr der Klimawandel vor XX.000 Jahren, der ihm seine Beutetiere verenden ließ, kleines Beispiel.
Wenn die Bachforelle gegen die Regenbogen tatsächlich auf lange Sicht weichen muss ( was ich nicht glaube ) ist sie evolotionär gesehen "minderwertig". In der Natur überleben nur die starken, auch wenn davon eine ganze Art betroffen ist. 
Und wenn der Mensch diese neuen Arten einschleppt, ist das eben auch Evolotion, denn der Mensch gehört eben auch zur Natur/Evolotion.
Aus Moraldenken heraus zu sagen, das ist aber falsch dieses Handeln, ist genauso unsinnig als würde man sagen, Evolotion ist doof.


----------



## Dart (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der Mensch/die Menschheit ist weder in der Lage eine Artenvielfalt zu fördern noch zu mindern


Hi Thomas
Bei allem Respeckt....wenn nicht der Mensch für viele aussterbende Tierarten verantwortlich ist, dann kann die Menschheit ja fröhlich weitermachen, ohne weitere Bedenken.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Wasserpatscher (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der Mensch/die Menschheit kann machen was er will, die Natur (das Leben, die Evolution) wird noch weitermachen, wenn die Menschheit schon lange nicht mehr existiert.



Jaha, da hast Du ja völlig recht, aber könntest Du nicht mal ein wenig qualitativer denken? Das Leben an sich würde ja vielleicht sogar einen Atomkrieg überstehn, aber was für ein Leben? In welcher Artenarmut?


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



> Bei allem Respeckt....wenn nicht der Mensch für viele aussterbende Tierarten verantwortlich ist, dann kann die Menschheit ja fröhlich weitermachen, ohne weitere Bedenken.


Ein klares Jein:
Wissenschaftlich gesehen, sicherlich.

Moralisch/ethisch gesehen: Eben nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



> In welcher Artenarmut?


Wieso Artenarmut?
Die Evolution besetzt jede Nische in immer wieder neuen Varianten und Arten.

Dauert halt seine Zeit (und wird voraussichtlich ohne Menschen sein)....


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Davon ab:
Die Kartoffel wurde auch wie die Tomate, die Zucchini und diverse andere Arten bei uns aus Übersee eingeführt - da schreit kein vegetarischer Ökoromantiker, sondern die essen das "verbrecherisch eingeführte Zeug" mit Begeisterung......


----------



## Wasserpatscher (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Unbestritten
> 
> Das jedoch muss ich bestreiten.



Thomas, wenn Du noch an das kleine Einmaleins und Adam Riese glaubst, dann kannst du nicht die erste Aussage akzeptieren, und die zweite nicht. Aber Hallo!

Wenn Menschen Tausende von Arten ausgerottet haben, ausrotten und ausrotten werden, und dafür keine oder nur wenige neue Arten hinzukommen, dann werden es in der Summe weniger, oder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



> und dafür keine oder nur wenige neue Arten hinzukommen


Es kommen ja neue dazu, nur eben nicht die, die wir uns vielleicht wünschen - und vielleicht nicht in dem Zeitraum, in dem wir uns das wünschen......

Das aber wiederum ist der Natur vollkommen wurscht - nur dem Menschen nicht....

Davon ab ist "Artenvielfalt" in einem bestimmten Zeitraum/Gebiet auch nur für den Menschen wichtig, nicht aber für die Natur (das Leben, die Evolution)...


----------



## Dart (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dauert halt seine Zeit (und wird voraussichtlich ohne Menschen sein)....


Ohne Menschen aber mit Millionen von Muskies im Rhein...nu lasst uns mal wieder zum Thema der persönlichen Begierden und releasenden Aquarianer zurückkehren, sonst sind ma gleich bei Gewächshäusern auf dem Mond
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



> Ohne Menschen aber mit Millionen von Muskies im Rhein...


Wer die dann wohl angelt?????


----------



## Wasserpatscher (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wieso Artenarmut?
> Die Evolution besetzt jede Nische in immer wieder neuen Varianten und Arten.
> 
> Dauert halt seine Zeit (und wird voraussichtlich ohne Menschen sein)....



Vielleicht sollten wir es erst mal im Guten versuchen - auch und gerade als Vater von zwei Kindern bemühe ich mich um eine Artenvielfalt in 100 Jahren, nicht in 100 Jahrmillionen.

Ausserdem ist es ziemlich fragwürdig, die wenigen - scheinbar - geglückten Einbürgerungen (Kartoffel, Karpfen*) zum Kronzeugen zu machen. Erstens weißt Du nicht, wieviele Arten deshalb drauf gegangen sind, zweitens weißt Du nicht, in welchem Verhältnis die Treffer zu den Rohrkrepieren stehen, um's mal militärisch auszudrücken.

*meine private Meinung: Karpfen, go home!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



> auch und gerade als Vater von zwei Kindern bemühe ich mich um eine Artenvielfalt in 100 Jahren, nicht in 100 Jahrmillionen.


Dummerweise hat das keinen Einfluss, sondern ist eben nur eine moralisch/ethische Sache..

Das halte ich auch nicht für schlecht, nur sollte man nicht dem Wahn anhängen, der Mensch/die Menschheit könnte da grundlegend was ändern.


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Hallo Thomas,

schde, ich hatte wirklich angenommen, Du hättest die Kernproblematik überlesen. Das kann ja nun nicht mehr sein. Drum kommentiere ich Deine Argumente nochmals eingehender.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der Mensch/die Menschheit ist weder in der Lage eine Artenvielfalt zu fördern noch zu mindern (wenngleich das z. B. die (ich kanns nicht lassen ) "Ökoromantiker" auch glauben...)
> 
> Und wie sie ist und es immer sein wird, die Menschheit. Das ist nun keine Frage einer Meinung, sondern ein Fakt. Das kann sowohl positiv sein ( Artenvielfalt in uralten Kulturlandschaften ) als auch negativ ( Monokulturen ). Das ist alleine schon durch die Fähigkeit des Menschen bedingt, die Umwelt weitgehend seinen Bedürfnissen anzupassen. Ich gebe Dir in so fern Recht, dass die Menschheit es auf Dauer schaffen wird ihr Biotop so stark anzupassen, dass sie ausstirbt. Aber das werde ich nicht mehr erleben. Mir geht es auch nicht darum, was in 100 Jahren sein wird, sondern was während meines Lebens und dem Leben meiner Lieben während meiner Existenz geschieht. Da bi ich halt sehr egoistisch.
> 
> ...


 
Thomas, im Grunde sind wir ja gar nicht so sehr weit auseinander. Du hast ja auch klar genug zum Ausdruck gebracht, dass Du nicht für die Einbringung fremder Arten bist. Was mich stört ist, dass Deine Postings den Eindruck erwecken können, " es ist ja alles gar nicht so schlimm " ( sp. das Einbringen fremder Arten ). 
Es ist schlimm und vollkommen sinnfrei. Das nun herab zu spielen kann - wie bereits geschrieben - einfachen Geistern suggerieren: " Na dann probier ich´s halt mal aus ".
Und wenn ein solcher dann mit " Viva la Evolution " den grünhalsigen Vielfresser auswildert, haben wir den Salat.

Ralf


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wer die dann wohl angelt?????


 
Wer hat womöglich dann noch Möglichkeit dafür, die bisherigen andere Arten dort zu angeln?

Thomas, das ist doch der springende Punkt ... Artenvielfalt erhält man sich durch Besonnenheit ...

Aber deine Meinung hatten ja die Jäger früher schon in Australien ... Kaninchenjagd #6 ... naja und die anderen Arten, die dadurch ausgerottet wurden ... ******evolution, Kisma, Schicksal :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



> es ist ja alles gar nicht so schlimm "


Ich halte das sogar für äußerst schlimm - für den Menschen.

Dummerweise ist der Mensch/die Menschheit da auch nicht in der Lage, was dagegen zu unternehmen (wir unterstellen da mal, das wir keine 5 Milliarden Menschen umbringen wollen, sondern das die Evolution/Natur/das Leben erledigen lassen).

Die Natur/das Leben/die Evolution  schert sich schlicht nicht drum, was ein Mensch/die Menschheit veranstaltet, wie der Natur das schon seit ca. 4 Milliarden Jahren scheixxegal ist....


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> nur eine moralisch/ethische Sache..


 
Thomas .. sorry ... aber die Worte Ethik und Moral sind so abgedroschen, dass sie schon gefährlich sind.

Wenn es nach der Ethik und Moral der USA ginge, dann wären die Schurkenstatten schon längst mit Atomwaffen ausradiert ...
Gott sei Dank (wenn es ihn gäbe oder gibt, womöglich als oberste moralische Instanz) gibt es auch die Moral und Ethik anderer einflußreicher Staaten .. und so können wir trotz Ethik und Moral noch angeln gehen an atomar unverseuten Gewässern  ...


----------



## Wasserpatscher (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das halte ich auch nicht für schlecht, nur sollte man nicht dem Wahn anhängen, der Mensch/die Menschheit könnte da grundlegend was ändern.



Und was wir alles können:

Wir können Tausende Arten in den Orkus schicken.

Wir können keine dieser Arten wieder zum Leben erwecken.

Aber wir können zumindestens das Tempo drosseln, in dem wir _in Zukunft_ Arten vernichten werden. 

Wir können sogar sagen: "Alles *******gal! Ich mach weiter als wäre nichts gewesen." Das ist allerdings die ärmlichste aller Entscheidungen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



> Thomas .. sorry ... aber das Wort Ethik und Moral sind so abgedroschen, dass sie schon gefährlich sind.


Unterschreibe ich bedenkenlos!

Und wenns nach der Schützermoral/Ethik gehen würde, würden wir schon lange nicht mehr angeln.......

Genau das war ja mein Ansatzpunkt, warum ich sagte, macht Euch als Angler nicht solche zwar vielfach gebrauchten, dennoch falschen Argumente zu eigen (auch nicht in solchen Diskussionen wie um den Muskiebesatz hier)...


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



> Wir können keine dieser Arten wieder zum Leben erwecken


Genforschung (nicht dass ich dafür wäre!!!)


> Aber wir können zumindestens das Tempo drosseln, in dem wir in Zukunft Arten vernichten werden.


Sag ich doch:
5 Milliarden (Menschen) killen, ansonsten nicht.....


----------



## Wasserpatscher (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und wenns nach der Schützermoral/Ethik gehen würde, würden wir schon lange nicht mehr angeln.......



Schooon wieder Blödsinn! Ich kann mich für Tierschutz und für's Angeln engagieren. Viele Angler reissen sich den A.... auf und engagieren sich in Äschenprojekten, renaturieren Flüsse, kämpfen gegen Wasserverschmutzer - und sie erzielen Erfolge (vergleiche mal die Situation heute mit der vor 30 Jahren). Keine gewaltigen, aber spürbare. Sie tun das für ihr Hobby, aber sicherlich auch für die Natur und die Artenvielfalt, und für ihre Kinder und Enkel.


----------



## klee (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

:m:m:m:m:m





Schnyder schrieb:


> Hi...Captain....also Ich finde es Ok ,wenn du einen Weiher mit Muskies besetzt.....also wenn Ich du wäre würde ich sogar noch den "Black Bass" einsetzen!!! Muss ja echt irre sein wenn du solche Fänge machst und sobald das Gleichgewicht des Sees stimmt warum nicht!!!!!!.....zu den anderen kann ich nur sagen.....Ihr mit eueren Paragraphen ,Strafen ,Verboten ....ist doch sein eigener Weiher!!!
> Und sobald Captain die Fische nicht in ein anderes Gewässer verlegt ist es in Ordnung......Hey Captain falls du noch Schwarzbarsche einsetzt sag Bescheid dann komm ich rüber um...solche Prachtfische zu fangen,hehehe
> 
> Cya the "Outlaw" Schnyder


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

irgendwie dreht es sich im Kreis ... Argumente, die eigentlich sich von beiden Seiten her sich nicht widersprechen, werden als Feindbild-konform behandelt |uhoh:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Unterschreibe ich bedenkenlos!
> 
> Und wenns nach der Schützermoral/Ethik gehen würde, würden wir schon lange ncht mehr angeln.......
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Ich lege Euch da mal die Lektüre des Buches von Frank Schätzing, "Nachrichten aus einem unbekannten Universum" nahe,  indem die Entwicklung des Lebens auf der Erde (also zuerst mal im Meer) beschrieben wird und was alles zusammen passte musste (von der Plattentektonik bis hin zum Mond mit Gezeiten etc.), damit sich das Leben überhaupt entwickeln konnte - und wie wenig Einfluss der Mensch auf die Entwicklung des Lebens hat....

Ist zwar sehr wissenschaftlich (allerdings nicht einer einzigen Philosophie anhängend, sondern eine Beschreibung der verschiedenen Philosophien (auch die Wissenschaftler sind sich da ja nicht so ganz einig), aber eigetnlich recht einfach und auch unterhaltsam zu lesen..


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Auch noch ein Versuch.

Der Kernpunkt ist das Einbringen einer fremden Art in einen funktionierenden Biotop durch den Menschen. 

Die Diskussion entgleitet uns etwas und wird nun wirklich bald Ököromantisch ( Tschuldigung ).

Ich glaube nicht, dass irgendjemand von uns auch nur den geringsten Einfluß darauf hat, wie die Welt / Natur / Menschheit in 1000 Jahren sein wird. Einen winzigen Anteil vielleicht, aber der ist wirklich marginal.

Wir haben aber jede Menge Einfluß auf unsere Umgebung, wie sie heute ist. Dabei sollte man aber bitte doch unterscheiden in Veränderungen die fast zwangsläufig geschehen ( Umweltverschmutzung, Wohlstandsmüll etc. ) und unsinnige Spielereien.

Muskies oder irgendeine andere fremde Tierart auszuwildern ist völlig sinnfrei, unnötig, mit erheblichen Gefahren für unser aller Wohlbefinden ( um es mal egoistisch auszudrücken ) verbunden und gehört bestraft. Und zwar mit aller Härte.

Können wir uns darauf einigen ?

Ralf


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Ich denke durchaus, dass viele Angler sich als Naturschützer sehen (in meinen Augen auch zurecht), glaube aber nicht dass viele Schützer das auch so sehen, da für die - wie schon gesagt - der Schutz der Natur meist ein Schutz vor und nicht für den Menschen ist......


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



> Muskies oder irgendeine andere fremde Tierart auszuwildern ist völlig sinnfrei, unnötig, mit erheblichen Gefahren für unser aller Wohlbefinden ( um es mal egoistisch auszudrücken ) verbunden und gehört bestraft. Und zwar mit aller Härte.


Jederzeit, da Du ja anerkennst dass es im Grunde keine Auswirkung hat:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass irgendjemand von uns auch nur den geringsten Einfluß darauf hat, wie die Welt / Natur / Menschheit in 1000 Jahren sein wird. Einen winzigen Anteil vielleicht, aber der ist wirklich marginal.



Ist z. B. ein Grund warum ich gegen Genmanipulationen bei Pflanzen bin.


Apropos Pflanzen:
Wer von Euch hat auch Pflanzen im Garten, die nicht schon immer bei uns heimisch waren???

Und wo wäre der Unterschied zum Muskie??

(Ich will hier erst gar nicht mit der Heuchelei der Gutmenschen anfangen, die hier Aloe Vera zum persönlichen Wohlbefinden züchten, sich aber ansonsten über das "einbrigen fremder Arten" aufregen......)


----------



## Wasserpatscher (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sag ich doch:
> 5 Milliarden (Menschen) killen, ansonsten nicht.....



Das ist NICHT die einzige  Alternative. Ja, wir sitzen in einem trägen Tanker, und da vorne ist ein Eisberg. Jedoch: Die Lage ist ernst, aber nicht hoffnungslos. Wir werden den Eisberg voraussichtlich rammen, wenn kein Wunder geschieht, aber das heißt nicht, dass das Schiff (die Menschheit) untergeht. Ich sag's mal pathetisch: Wer jetzt mit ins Ruder greift, handelt sicher besser als jemand, der aus Fatalismus oder Zynismus draufhält. Für mich macht es einen Unterschied. 

Im Übrigen sind Weltuntergangsphantasien so alt wie die Menschheit. Bis jetzt sind wir weder vom bösen Wolf gefressen noch vom Kometen getroffen worden, noch ist uns der Himmel auf den Kopf gefallen. Vielleicht verschont uns auch die Klimakatastrophe und die Überbevölkerung.

Nachtrag: Wenn Du in der Kurve ins Schleudern kommst, und Du guckst auf den Reifenstapel, dann triffst Du ihn auch. Wenn Du auf die Idealinie guckst, kommst Du (oft) vorbei.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



> Im Übrigen sind Weltuntergangsphantasien so alt wie die Menschheit


Wobei die paar tausend Jahre, seitdem die Menscheit existiert, dem milliardenjahrealten Leben/der Natur/der Evoluton wirklich scheixxegal sind, ebenso ob die Menschheit weiter existiert oder nicht ....

Der Mensch/die Menschheit muss nicht die Natur schützen, er muss eigentlich vor der Natur geschützt werden (sofern die Menschheit längerfristige Überlebenspläne hegen sollte....
Wobei "vor der  Natur schützen" heisst: (wieder) Mit der Natur leben zu lernen...)


----------



## FoolishFarmer (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Big Fins schrieb:


> *1.*Wenn die Bachforelle gegen die Regenbogen tatsächlich auf lange Sicht weichen muss ( was ich nicht glaube ) ist sie evolotionär gesehen "minderwertig". In der Natur überleben nur die starken, auch wenn davon eine ganze Art betroffen ist.
> *2.*Und wenn der Mensch diese neuen Arten einschleppt, ist das eben auch Evolotion, denn der Mensch gehört eben auch zur Natur/Evolotion.


*1.* Nein. Denn die Evolution schafft immer nur in begrenztem Rahmen - es gibt keine Art (weder höhere noch niedere) die alle Lebensräume der Erde besiedeln kann oder besiedelt. Ganz im Gegenteil - die meisten Arten sind ausgesprochene Spezialisten in ihrer ökologischen Nische. Die Evolution hat geographische Grenzen - der Mensch hat (höchstens politische) diese nicht.
*2.* Prinzipiell hast Du da sogar Recht. Die Frage ist eben nur, in wieweit wir uns und unserer Umwelt damit schaden oder nutzen.
Die Kartoffel (Tomate, Mais, etc.) in Europa ist ein gutes Beispiel für den Nutzen, die Schafe (Ziegen, Hirsche und Kaninchen) in Australien eins für den Schaden. 
In den meisten Fällen kann man - wie ich und andere bereits schrieben - nur leider nicht vorhersagen was passieren wird.


Nachtrag:
Gefäßpflanzen lassen sich im allgemeinen aber sehr gut unter Kontrolle halten - zumindest was ihre schädlichen nebenwirkungen für andere Arten betrifft. Aber es gibt eben auch hier Ausnahmen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Sagt mal, seid ihr eigentlich immer noch beim Muskie? |kopfkrat

Mal so im Resumee zu dem einen konkreten Fall gesagt:

Gesetz und Verordnungen sind die eine Sache, hinlänglich abgeklopft, gibt ja auch genügend Fälle von Krätze-Viechern.

Nen Esox muskellunge in einem Gewässer wo gut Esox lucius vorkommt, kann genausowenig ein Problem (biologisch+soziologisch) sein wie wenn man einen Yellow Perch in ein Flußbarschgewässer setzt.
Das ist doch ein Streit um des Kaisers Bart. :g


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



> Die Frage ist eben nur, in wieweit wir uns und unserer Umwelt damit schaden oder nutzen.


Wir können NUR uns (der Menschheit) schaden.
Der Natur/dem Leben/der Evolution ist das scheixxegal, die wird sich entsprechend (weiter)entwickeln....


----------



## FoolishFarmer (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wir können NUR uns (der Menschheit) schaden.
> Der Natur/dem Leben/der Evolution ist das scheixxegal, die wird sich entsprechend (weiter)entwickeln....


Korrekt. Aber nach obiger Aussage unterscheiden doch wir Menschen uns vom Rest unseres Planeten, indem wir die Umwelt an uns anpassen?! :g
Folglich schaden wir uns - und das ist der Knackpunkt. 


Mutter Natur hat die Eiszeiten als Besen - und kein Besen kehrt so gut wie diese! :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



> Aber nach obiger Aussage unterscheiden doch wir Menschen uns vom Rest unseres Planeten, indem wir die Umwelt an uns anpassen?!



Neeeeein!

Wir Menschen sind nicht in der Lage die Umwelt an uns anzupassen, wir verändern sie nur (was der Natur/dem Leben/der Evolution/der Umwelt scheixxegal ist)...

Und das mach(t)en viel andere Arten ebenso.



> Folglich schaden wir uns - und das ist der Knackpunkt


Richtig! Aber eben NICHT dem Leben/derNatur/der Evolution.........


"Umwelt" ist übrigens ein interessanter Begriff, mit dem sich der Mensch über den Rest der Welt (hie Menscheit, da die Welt drumherum: Die Umwelt) hinaushebt und tatsächlich so vermessen ist zu glauben, er (die Menschheit) wäre tatsächlich dazu in der Lage seine "Umwelt" langfrisig zu beinflussen (sei es positiv oder negativ).

Davon ab mache ich mir jetzt was zu essen und gehe ein Bier trinken.

Vielleicht guck ich später nochmal rein.

Nochmal davon ab:

*Ich möchte mich bei allen Diskutanten für den ausgeprochen humanen Umgangston trotz teilweise komplett gegensätzlicher Ansichten bedanken. Könnte öfter so sein!*


----------



## Dart (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Wir sind vermutlich auch die einzigen Lebewesen auf dem blauen Ball, die über ihr eigenes Handeln nachdenken können .
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wir Menschen sind nicht in der Lage die Umwelt an uns anzupassen, wir verändern sie nur (was der Natur/dem Leben/der Evolution/der Umwelt scheixxegal ist)...


 

1. Wir sind nicht in der Lage, weil die Natur nicht mitspielt ... Eingriffe wirken sich oft negativ aus und führen zu deren Schaden ...

2. Wir verändern sie, aber weil wir sie anpassen wollen ...
so und nun sind wir wieder bei Punkt 1.

Schlussfolgerung aus 1. und 2.
*Uns gelingt die Quatratur des Kreises nicht, *
*aber manche beharren darauf ... und schlagen in den Kreis Dellen.*

aber!!!
es ist der Natur/dem Leben/der Evolution/der Umwelt NICHT scheixxegal, weil sie reagiert = Punkt 1.

Beispiele gibt es genügend, sogar solch offensichtliche, dass man sie nicht wegleugnen kann ...


----------



## Wasserpatscher (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Imbeck2514 schrieb:


> Das war Spaß, oder?



Ja, Imbeck, das war Spaß - was sonst?


----------



## Wasserpatscher (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Big Fins schrieb:


> In der Natur überleben nur die starken, auch wenn davon eine ganze Art betroffen ist.



Das hat man vor etwa 70 Jahren geglaubt, zumindest einige, unter anderem einer mit einem ganz komischen Bart. Wenn es stimmen würde, dann gäbe es bedeutend weniger Arten als es tatsächlich gibt. Selbst wenn Du "die Starken" durch "die Angepassten" ersetzt, dann ist es immer noch zu simpel für die komplizierten Mechanismen der Evolution. Die Evolution ist übrigens eher auf die Ausbildung von immer mehr Arten ausgelegt, als auf die "Eindampfung" auf immer weniger Arten. 

Ich kann allen Interessierten sehr das Buch: "Der Strom, der bergauf fließt. Eine Reise durch die Evolution." von William H. Calvin empfehlen.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wir Menschen sind nicht in der Lage die Umwelt an uns anzupassen,



Thomas. Du lebst in Europa in einem Kontinent, in dem es fast keinen einzigen Flecken Urlandschaft mehr gibt. Wir Menschen haben fast ganz Europa in eine Kulturlandschaft verwandelt, wir haben die Topografie Europas durch jahrhundertelanges Roden und Pflügen, durch das Trockenlegen von zahllosen Sümpfen, das Verlegen von Flüssen, das Anlegen von unzähligen Teichen, Weihern und vor allem Stauseen (durch die wir die Wasserstände der Flüsse regulieren), durch großflächige Landgewinnungen an der Meeresküste (ein großer Teil Hollands war Meeresboden, noch vor 1000 Jahren), durch Felssprengungen, Tagebau, Kanäle und was nicht noch alles verändert. 

Europa war ein fast zu 100% bewaldetes Gebiet, sogar in Nordafrika gab es ausgedehnte Wälder. Diese Wälder (und das hat damals schon regionale und überregionale Klimaveränderungen bewirkt) sind dem Bedarf unserer Vorfahren nach Brenn- und Bauholz (für Häuser, Schiffe, Palisaden ...) zum Opfer gefallen, im Mittelmeerraum teilweise schon zur Römerzeit und davor, in Mitteleuropa zu einem großen Teil im Mittelalter und der frühen Neuzeit. Bei diesen Umwälzungen haben wir bereits ganz massiv in das Artengefüge Europas eingegriffen.

Und Du sagst, wir passen unseren Lebensraum nicht an uns an? Oh ja, das haben wir getan und tun es noch, und zwar ganz massiv. Ich will das gar nicht werten, es hat uns auch vieles Gute gebracht, aber es ändert nichts: Die heutige Gestalt Europas ist zu einem erheblichen Teil vom Menschen gemacht. Für andere Regionen der Welt gilt im Übrigen ähnliches, wenn auch oft nicht so ausgeprägt wie beim Beispiel Europa.

Aber auch das _muss_ nicht bedeuten, dass wir bei zukünftigen (in Anbetracht der Bevölkerungsexplosion unvermeidlichen) Umgestaltungen nicht vermehrt auch die Interessen der anderen irdischen Lebensformen berücksichtigen könnten und so zumindestens das Tempo der durch uns bewirkten Ausrottungen anderer Arten verringern könnten.

Nachtrag: Natürlich höre ich schon Deinen Einwand: "Aber wenn es uns irgendwann in naher oder fernerer Zukunft nicht mehr geben wird, dann erobert sich die Natur alles zurück, und irgendwann wird man keine Suren mehr von uns feststellen können."

Nun 1. bleibe ich dabei, dass die Evolution ohne uns ganz anders verlaufen wäre, und dass die Erde, wenn sie irgendwann mal in der Sonne verglüht, immer noch Spuren unseres ameisigen Wirkens tragen wird

und 2. finde ich diese gigantomanische Perspektive nicht sehr relevant, auch wenn ich - auf diesem Maßstab - weitgehend mit Dir übereinstimme.


----------



## Ullov Löns (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Wieso ist das Besetzen von nicht einheimischen Fischen eine ethisch-moralische Frage?

Das ist lediglich eine ökönomische bzw. biologische Frage, deren Komplexität Vorhersagen auf die Auswirkungen unmöglich macht und von daher nur Spekulationen zu lässt.

Interesant finde ich, dass nachwievor die Frage nach dem Nutzen sich in deutschen Gewässern tummelnden Muskies nicht beantwortet ist.

Wenn ich über mögliche Antworten spekuliere, fällt mir kein Grund dafür ein.

Allein das Risiko, welches ja nun nicht der Muskie an sich sein muss, sondern z.b. auch eingeschleppte Parasiten sein können, ist doch fernab jeder moralisch-ethischen Diskussion. 

Nun könnte man ja wieder sagen auch das sei Evolution, aber der Mensch oder zumindest einige Exemplare seiner Gattung sind ja von der Evolution (Achtung! immer noch nicht moralisch-ethisch, aber philosophisch) mit Vernunft ausgestattet worden, so dass vermeidbare Risiken nicht eingegangen werden.

Das hat nix mit Ökoromantik zu tun, sondern eher mit Ökologie (auch das ist an sich nichts schlechtes) und Ökonomie.

Anstatt irgendwelche Feldversuche mit nicht ortsansässigen Kreaturen zu starten, sollte man sich eher dem Schutz und (wenn möglich) der Renaturierung der entmenschlichten heimischen Flora und Fauna widmen.

Die Iren und die Dänen machen es vor und bestimmt nicht, weil sie solche Moralapostel sind, sondern engagierte Angler, Naturschützer und Ökonomen die ihrem heimischen Lebensraum (Achtung Ethik) einen eigenen individuellen Wert bei messen.

Aber das tun wir ja auch, wir fahren für viel Geld genau da hin.

Warum eigentlich?

Uli


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Sagt mal, seid ihr eigentlich immer noch beim Muskie? |kopfkrat
> 
> Mal so im Resumee zu dem einen konkreten Fall gesagt:
> 
> ...


 
Warum kann das kein Problem sein/werden ? Weil sie in den USA und Kanada auch einen Lebensraum teilen ? 
hhmmm..... ich denke da an die Zeit kurz nach dem Amerikanischen Bürgerkrieg. In Texas haben Rinder und Rinderzecken friedvoll nebeneinander bzw. aufeinander gelebt. Naja, friedvoll für die Zecken und harmlos für die Rinder.
Nachdem dann u.a. in Kansas große Verladebahnhöfe für Rinder gebaut wurden, kamen die Texaner auf die Idee, Ihre Rinder dort hin zu treiben und so neue Absatzmärkte zu erschließen. 
Was in Wildwest Filmen meist nicht erwähnt wird ist, dass mit den Texanischen Rindern auch die Rinderzecken in bisher von Ihnen unbesiedelte Gefilde kamen. Dummerweise waren diese Zecken auch Überträger einer gefährlichen Rinderkrankheit. Die Texasrinder waren seit Generationen gegen diese Erreger immun, die in Kansas nicht. Es folgte ein großes Rindersterben und fast ein neuer Krieg zwischen den beiden US-Staaten. 

Der Muskie ist hier ja nur der Auslöser, im Prinzip geht es aber um jegliche fremde Art. Aber bleiben wir beim Muskie.

Wer bitte kann nachweisen, dass der Muskie in Europa nicht noch größer wird als in seinem Heimatbiotop und unseren Hecht einfach auffrisst ? Wer kann sagen, dass die Brut des Muskie nicht schneller wächst, als die des heimischen Hechtes und dessen Jungfische so einer Heerschar von Freßfeinden gegenübersteht. Wer kann garantieren, dass der Muskie nicht mit einer Krankheit, Pilzen, Viren oder sonstigen Parasiten versetzt ist, gegen die der US-Hecht immun ist, unsere aber nicht ? 
Eine ganze Menge unkalkulierbarer Risiken also.

Mal sehen, was auf der Habenseite steht

Nur mal angenommen, der Muskie würde sich mit unseren Hechten arrangieren und bringt auch keinerlei neue Krankheiten mit. Er würde sich in unseren Gefilden anpassen und sich eine Nische schaffen. Vielleicht drängt er Hecht und Zander etwas zurück, könnte aber mit ihnen gemeinsam existieren. 
Jedes Gewässer hat ein beschränktes Nahrungsangebot. Dies ist die Grundlage für die Raubfischpopulation und wirkt auch einschränkend auf den Bestand ein. Heißt, die Futterfische eines Gewässers bilden die Nahrungsgrundlage für eine Masse X an Raubfischen. Diese Masse X setzt sich zusammen aus Hecht, Zander, Barsch, Wels, Rapfen und einigen anderen Gelegenheitsräubern. Jetzt kommt der Muskie noch dazu. 
Die Masse X ändert sich nicht. Es kommt eine Neue Art hinzu, die anderen geben jeweils ein Stückchen Populationsdichte ab.
So weit so gut. 
Wir haben also eine um 1 größere Artenvielfalt auf Kosten einer variable x kleineren Masse je Art. Jetzt sind sich Muskie und Hecht ja recht ähnlich, was die Angelmethoden angeht. Das heisst, wir bekommen keine grundlegend neue Angelmethode, bzw. keinen neuen Zielfisch. Es bleibt halt dem Zufall überlassen, ob ein Hecht oder ein Muskie den Köder nimmt. 
Na dann bleiben noch die artspezifischen Merkmale des Muskie.
Er wird größer als der Hecht, jedenfalls in seinem angestammten Biotopen. Wird er das bei uns auch ? Vielleicht nicht. Vielleicht wird er ähnlich groß wie unser Hecht, vielleicht bleibt er sogar kleiner. Aber er ist ja angeblich bei gleicher Größe wesentlich kampfstärker als der Hecht ( sagt man, ich hab noch keinen an der Angel gehabt ). Nehmen wir an, in den USA ist das so. Wäre er das bei uns auch ? Oder kann er zwar überleben und eigenständige Populationen bilden, wird aber nicht stärker als unser Hecht. 

Fazit:

Um ein äußerst fragwürdiges Ergebnis zu erzielen, gehen wir ein unkalkulierbares Risiko ein.

Macht das wirklich Sinn ?

Ralf


----------



## raubangler (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Wo wir gerade beim Thema sind:
Ich plane schon länger, ein Kolonie Grammostola Rosea in Süddeutschland auszusetzen.
Die sollten dort eigentlich überleben können.

Da es 





> der Natur/dem Leben/der Evolution/der Umwelt scheixxegal ist


 und mir auch, was mit Süddeutschland wird, ist es doch ein nettes Experiment.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Warum kann das kein Problem sein/werden ?
> ...
> Wer bitte kann nachweisen, dass der Muskie in Europa nicht noch größer wird als in seinem Heimatbiotop und unseren Hecht einfach auffrisst ? Wer kann sagen, dass die Brut des Muskie nicht schneller wächst, als die des heimischen Hechtes und dessen Jungfische so einer Heerschar von Freßfeinden gegenübersteht.


Weil Du dir nur die Weltkarte der Verbreitungsgebiete angucken mußt, und dann siehst das der Muskie ein übergebliebener Spezialist im Freiwasser der großen Seen ist, der jedem überlebensfähigerigen Nordwelthecht hoffnungslos unterlegen ist, sobald sich die Gewässerverhältnisse nur minimal verschlechtern. Das ist Fakt, nachschaubar.

Und: Ein nicht gerade superspeziell ausgebildeter Fischbiologe wurde höchstwahrscheinlich keinen Unterschied zwischen denen erkennen, genauso wie beim Yellow Perch und unserem Red Perch, die Unterschiede sind minimalst. Was soll da passieren, wenn es der nahezu gleiche und in dem Fall sogar empfindlichere Fisch ist? Darüber exzessiv nachzuexplorieren ist einfach albern, weil die Natur schon lange ihre globale statistische Ergebniskurve erstellt hat. So ein großer See ist ziemlich groß - ich habe sie selber gesehen :g, und sobald ein See nicht genauso groß ist, was ist dann mit dem Lebensraum?

Also der große-Seen Spezialhecht hat meiner Einschätzung nach dem Nordwelt-Universalhecht einfach nichts entgegen zu setzen wenn es drauf an kommt, das ist klar ersichtlich. Und deswegen halte ich das ganze auch für einen niedlichen Versuch (wenn denn überhaupt real), von dem man auch maximal außer den nie wieder gesichteten Muskies kaum etwas hören wird. Also: Muskie for Mülltonne.

Meine Einschätzung: Wenn ich einen Fisch aus einer direkt verwandten Gattung irgendwo einsetze, wird er sich auch nicht anders auswirken als sein einheimischer Verwandter.

Wenn ich total neue Tiere einbringe, sieht die Sache viel gefährlicher aus, und die Negativbeispiele sind ja gerade solche.


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Und Du kannst garantieren, dass eine nahe verwandte Art auch nur nahe Verwandte Krankheiten / Parasiten besitzt ? Und das diese den Einheimischen Arten keinen Schaden zufügen ?

Und wo, bei welchem "Verwandtheitsgrad " würdest Du die Grenze ziehen ? 

Übrigens sind der einheimische Krebs und der amerikanische Krebs auch nahe verwandt. Regenbogen- und Bachforelle sind auch nicht so weit auseinander. Das von mir als Beispiel aufgeführte drüsige Springkraut ist nahe mit unserem Einheimischen verwandt.

Wieviele Krankheiten und Schädlinge wurden nicht durch verwandte Arten, sondern durch die gleiche Art - nur aus einem anderen Lebensraum - eingeschleppt ?

Ralf


----------



## rainerle (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Sach ma Ralle,
ich hoffe doch, dass Du nicht ins Ausland fährst, da könntest Du dann nämlich beim Zurückkommen auch gefährliche Krankheiten einschleppen.

Mal im Ernst: der Contra-Partei scheinen allmählich die sachwertigen Argumente auszugehen


----------



## Wasserpatscher (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



rainerle schrieb:


> Mal im Ernst: der Contra-Partei scheinen allmählich die sachwertigen Argumente auszugehen



Ja, das sehe ich auch so: Wir "Contras" haben bereits einen Schrank äußerst schlagkräftiger Argumente auf den Tisch gewuchtet, bei den Laissez-Faire-Brüdern sehe ich hingegen nichts, was man nicht schon bereits in der Luft zerfetzt hätte. Mit neuen Argumenten kann ich jedenfalls tatsächlich nicht mehr dienen, höchstens mit zielgruppengerechteren, also leichter verständlichen Formulierungen für bereits vorgebrachte.


----------



## NorbertF (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



> höchstens mit zielgruppengerechteren, also leichter verständlichen Formulierungen für bereits vorgebrachte.


Hehe 
Schöner kann man eine verbale "Gnackwatschn" nicht formulieren


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

@ rainer

Ohne auf Deine Polemik näher einzugehen und um bei den sachlichen Argumenten zu bleiben:

Ich habe bisher noch kein einziges Argument *für* die Einbringung fremder Arten gelesen. 
Aber da kannst Du sicher helfen.

Ralf


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



> und um bei den sachlichen Argumenten zu bleiben:


DANKE!!


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Ja, das sehe ich auch so: Wir "Contras" haben bereits einen Schrank äußerst schlagkräftiger Argumente auf den Tisch gewuchtet, bei den Laissez-Faire-Brüdern sehe ich hingegen nichts, was man nicht schon bereits in der Luft zerfetzt hätte. Mit neuen Argumenten kann ich jedenfalls tatsächlich nicht mehr dienen, höchstens mit zielgruppengerechteren, also leichter verständlichen Formulierungen für bereits vorgebrachte.


 

Bravo. Ich hoffe nur, die Zielgruppen verstehen das 

Ralf


----------



## Big Fins (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wieviele Krankheiten und Schädlinge wurden nicht durch verwandte Arten, sondern durch die gleiche Art - nur aus einem anderen Lebensraum - eingeschleppt ?
> 
> Ralf


Globalisierung, Schiffsverkehr, Bilgenwasser...#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



> Ich habe bisher noch kein einziges Argument für die Einbringung fremder Arten gelesen.


Stimmt)
Und ich noch kein (schlagkräftiges) Argument, warum man sich drüber aufregen sollte/will.....
)


----------



## Wasserpatscher (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Stimmt)
> Und ich noch kein (schlagkräftiges) Argument, warum man sich drüber aufregen sollte/will.....
> )



Und Du, Thomas, solltest erstens ein bisschen mehr und sorgfältiger lesen, und zweitens überlegen, was am Ende herauskommen könnte.

Es gab und gibt genügend Beispiele, wo solche Harakiri-Besatzmaßnahmen zu ernsthaften Problemen geführt haben.

Das ist Grund genug, es zukünftig zu lassen.

Du erweckst allerdings ununterbrochen den Eindruck, als sei das alles halb so wild. Da Du als Mod und Buchautor jedoch einen gewissen Vertrauensvorschuss geniesst, solltest Du behutsam (leg mal den Holzhammer weg) damit umgehen: Hier gibt's genügend Verrückte, die machen so was, wenn ihnen niemand auf die Finger haut. 

Alles klar!???

Übrigens rege ich mich nicht auf, ich bin immer so *rot* im Gesicht! Verdammt noch mal!


----------



## NorbertF (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Stimmt)
> Und ich noch kein (schlagkräftiges) Argument, warum man sich drüber aufregen sollte/will.....
> )



Bringt auch nix, es passiert sowieso früher oder später.
Ob jetzt vorzeitig künstlich eingebracht oder später versehentlich oder noch später auf natürlichem Weg...irgendwann ists eh soweit.
Ich bin überzeugt dass z.B. in Südbaden / Elsass der Schwarzbarsch irgendwann auftaucht und sich sogar vermehrt. Nur eine Frage der Zeit....die Bedingungen passen.
Trotzdem muss man da nicht auf Teufel komm raus welche einsetzen. Einfach abwarten...


----------



## NorbertF (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



> Hier gibt's genügend Verrückte, die machen so was, wenn ihnen niemand auf die Finger haut.



Da gibts so nen Verrückten der Zander und Welse in Spanien ausgesetzt hat vor 30 (?) Jahren...nur ein paar Stück...schau dir mal an was draus geworden ist.
Wenns nicht gepasst hätte dann hätten die sich nicht so durchgesetzt vor Ort.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Wenns nicht gepasst hätte dann hätten die sich nicht so durchgesetzt vor Ort.



Wenn jemand freihändig und mit verbundenen Augen bei rot über die Kreuzung fährt, und es geht 10x hintereinander gut, ist das dann ein empfehlenswertes Erfolgsmodell oder nicht?


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



> Du erweckst allerdings ununterbrochen den Eindruck, als sei das alles halb so wild.


Dann geb ich das mt dem sorgfältig lesen mal zurück))

Wenn bei Dir der Eindruck entsteht, muss das ja nicht an mir liegen ))

Ich habe ja des öfteren in diesem Thread schon geschrieben, dass ich vom einbringen fremder Arten nix halte.

Ebenso, dass ich nicht glaube, dass dies irgendeinen Einfluss auf die langfristige Entwicklung des Lebens im allgemeinen hat.

Dass bedeutet aber nicht, dass ich das moralisch/ethisch für "nicht so wild" halte.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



rainerle schrieb:


> Sach ma Ralle,
> ich hoffe doch, dass Du nicht ins Ausland fährst, da könntest Du dann nämlich beim Zurückkommen auch gefährliche Krankheiten einschleppen.


Genau das. :q  Das liegt weniger an den Tieren als am übersteigerten Tourismus oder der schlechten Gesundhaltung allerorten! 



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich habe bisher noch kein einziges Argument *für* die Einbringung fremder Arten gelesen.


Das ist aber nun noch eine 2. Sache. Erstmal geht es um die Auswirkungen bzw. Unschädlichkeit, wenn sowas aus welchen Gründen auch immer passiert. Dazu schrieb ich. Von daher ist ein Sonnebarsch gefährlicher als ein Muskie, hoffe daß das deutlich geworden ist.

Das Zweite wäre ein Befürwortung fremde Arten einzusetzen. Das befürworte ich nicht. Dazu sollten auf jeden Fall vorher kontrollierte biologische Experimente durchgeführt werden, ob Schwarzbarsch, Nilbarsch oder Viktoriabarsch oder was weiß ich. Und so ist es in den Fischereiverordnungen ja auch vorgesehen, prinzipiell ausgeschlossen ist das nämlich nicht. Das halt nicht jeder einfach rumstümpert.


----------



## NorbertF (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Wenn jemand freihändig und mit verbundenen Augen bei rot über die Kreuzung fährt, und es geht 10x hintereinander gut, ist das dann ein empfehlenswertes Erfolgsmodell oder nicht?



Schlechter Vergleich.
Denn: derjenige war Fischereibiologe.
Ausserdem wenns nicht gepasst hätte wär nix passiert, die paar Fische wären einfach verschwunden. Das "Schlimmste" was passieren konnte ist genau das was passiert ist. Und das war gewollt.
Jo jetzt sagst du das ist nicht natürlich. Richtig. Aber warum wurde es dann gemacht? Ganz einfach. Der ganze Bereich war durch den Bau der Staudämme nicht mehr natürlich...die natürlichen Arten haben nicht mehr zum unnatürlichen Lebensraum gepasst. Nun...auch ********, richtig. Aber: der Mist ist die Verbauung der Lebensräume, damit fängts ja an.

Wenn ich bei Rot über die Kreuzung gehe dann bin ich hin.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass bedeutet aber nicht, dass ich das moralisch/ethisch für "nicht so wild" halte.



Ich versuch's ein letztes Mal, und dann habe ich fertig hier:

Wer so einen Thread eröffnet, der ist entweder ein Radau-Bruder und Blödsinnstifter 1. Grades, oder er kann gerade so weit denken, wie seine Nase lang ist. Und da gab es noch mehr solche Leute in diesem Thread. 

Denen kannst Du mit solchen Zwischentönen nicht kommen, die verstehen nur: "Der Thomas sagt auch, dass ist sowieso egal!" und machen es. Ich weiß, dass Du das so nicht gesagt hast, und Du weisst es sowieso. Aber so läuft's.


----------



## NorbertF (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Die machen es sowieso, egal was der Thomas sagt 
Oder irgendein Aquariumbesitzer kippt sein Becken in den Rhein. Passiert ohnehin täglich, da können wir alle sagen was wir wollen. Ist belanglos.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Denn: derjenige war Fischereibiologe.



Weisst Du das oder glaubst Du das oder hoffst Du das?


----------



## rainerle (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Wenn jemand freihändig und mit verbundenen Augen bei rot über die Kreuzung fährt, und es geht 10x hintereinander gut, ist das dann ein empfehlenswertes Erfolgsmodell oder nicht?



Genau das sind die Argumente und natürlich die von Ralle, welche ich liebe:k

Argumente von mir: die Artenvielfalt in unseren Gewässern (siehe meinen ersten Post in diesem Thread) wäre nicht so groß, wenn nicht irgendwann mal jemand Karpfen, Regenbogenforellen, Saiblinge (Bach) gebietsbezogen Waller gesetzt hätte - hätte hier die Contra-Fraktion meinen Post offen gelesen, hätte sie diese Artenvielfalt durchaus als Pro-Argument erkennen können.

Des Weiteren warte ich noch immer auf eine Aussage bezügl. der "..ist von Gesetz wegen verboten" Poster - ich konnte diesbezügl. in keinem mir bekannten Gesetz etwas darüber nachlesen (auch in den Ausführungs-/Durchführungsverordnung für Bayern bin ich nicht fündig geworden).

@Wasserpatscher
Deine Argumente wären nachvollziehbar, wenn Du nicht tagtäglich genau in diese Natur eingreifen würdest, von dieser Natur Vorteile abschopfen würdest, diese Natur nach Deinen Bedürfnissen verändern würdest. Vielleicht hast Du nen Garten, den läßt Du bestimmt nicht verwildern, sondern der wird gepflegt, mit Rasen versehen, mit schönen Blümchen etc. Überleg Dir mal, wie Du da die Natur "vergewaltigst", wieviel von Flora und Fauna durch Deine Kultivierung auf der Strecke bleibt.

Deshalb finde ich die bisher eingebrachten Argumente scheinheilig, zumindest aber vom Handeln der Einzelnen nicht unterstütz - oder lebt hier einer im tatsächlichem Einklang mit der Natur - nein, ist nicht möglich, den für die Existens müssen wir nun mal von der Natur leben und damit passen wir sie an unsere Bedürfnisse an. Punktum


----------



## Wasserpatscher (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Ist belanglos.



Mit der Einstellung solltest Du nicht im Atomkraftwerk arbeiten. Aber bei Microsoft denken sie alle so...

#h


----------



## NorbertF (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Weisst Du das oder glaubst Du das oder hoffst Du das?



Weiss ich. Gibt ja sogar ein offizielles Video von der spanischen Regierung da ist derjenige auch genannt.


----------



## NorbertF (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Mit der Einstellung solltest Du nicht im Atomkraftwerk arbeiten. Aber bei Microsoft denken sie alle so...
> 
> #h



Blödsinn.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



> oder lebt hier einer im tatsächlichem Einklang mit der Natur


Auch wenn ein Einzelner im Einklang mit der Natur leben würde, wäre das nur ein moralisch/ethisacher Aspekt für den Einzelnen. 

Aber eben ohne jeden messbaren Aspekt für das Leben insgesamt, bevor man nicht ca. 5 Milliarden Menschen um die Ecke bringen würde ))


----------



## Wasserpatscher (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



rainerle schrieb:


> Argumente von mir: die Artenvielfalt in unseren Gewässern (siehe meinen ersten Post in diesem Thread) wäre nicht so groß, wenn nicht irgendwann mal jemand Karpfen, Regenbogenforellen, Saiblinge (Bach) gebietsbezogen Waller gesetzt hätte - hätte hier die Contra-Fraktion meinen Post offen gelesen, hätte sie diese Artenvielfalt durchaus als Pro-Argument erkennen können.



Doch, das, Nein, die Gegenargumente sind zum großen Teil bereits gefallen. 

1. Die Bafos haben sehr wohl ihre Probleme mit den Refos. Nur ständige Besatzmaßnahmen und die Einsicht vieler, in Fließgewässer keine Refos mehr zu bestzen, sind der Grund, weshalb es noch relativ viele Bafos gibt.

2. Die Karpfen zum Beispiel sind vor einigen hundert Jahren hierher gekommen. Woher weißt Du, dass ihretwegen keine Arten ausgestorben sind? (Außerdem sind gerade die Karpfen und die Refos ein ganz schlechtes Beispiol für die Artenvielfalt - ein Blick in Deustchlands Angelteiche beweist es...)

3. Noch einmal: 100 Postivbeispiele sind nicht in der Lage, ein Negativbeispiel auszugleichen, wenn dabei eine Art ausgestorben ist, denn das ist ein irreversibler Vorgang.


----------



## rainerle (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

@Wasserpatcher
BaFo/ReFo: der eigentliche Grund wegen eines gezielten Besatzes mit BaFo's ist (zumindest bei uns in Mittelfranken), dass die Vereine ganz genau wissen, dass die ReFo's gerne wandern und dann könnten ja welche über die Fischwassergrenze hinweg in das Wasser des Nachbarn wandern. Deine Argumentation ist zumindest für unsere Region äußerst blauäugig.
Das die BaFo's Probleme mit den ReFo's haben ist mir durchaus bewußt, weil die Regenbognerin einfach der agilere Fisch ist. Das deshalb die Bachforellen im Bestand stark bedroht sind ist m.E. Quatsch. Da liegt die Verantwortung mehr an der Gewässerrestrukturierung bei dem Menschen, als durch den Besatz der Regenbogenerin durch den Menschen (gleiches gilt für den Bachsaibling).
Zu Deinem 3. Punkt:
Das durch die Muskies, welche ein Freund unseres Boardies (man ist das lange her) in seinem Weiher gesetzt hat, unser Northern Pike ausstirbt ist eine mehr als gewagte Hypothese Deinerseits, welche schwerlich zu beweisen ist.

zu den Angelteichen:
was denkst Du, warum die Angelweiher/teiche heißen und nicht Naturteich/weiher? Was denkst Du, wieviele davon künstlich angelegt wurden und wieviele von der Natur erschaffen? Was denkst Du war hier in BRD bevor eben unsere alten Römer den Karpfen eingeführt und gezüchtet haben? A: Flüsse, Sumpf und große Seen, aber keine Teiche oder Weiher. Wenn Tümpel da waren, dann konnten vielleicht noch ein paar (Fisch-)Spezialisten darin überleben (Wasser extrem sauer etc.) aber keine Vielfalt.

Meine Frage steht immer noch im Raum: Hast Du nen Garten, kultivierst Du diesen?
Benutzt Du Auto, Bahn, Bus?


----------



## Ullov Löns (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Ehrlich gesagt habe ich noch immer nicht verstanden, warum es gut sein soll Muskies zu besetzen. Es gibt offensichtlich, zugegebener Maßen, überschaubare Risiken. Aber eine Begründung dafür fehlt mir wirklich. Es gibt doch in Deutschland viele tolle Fischarten. Inwiefern bereichert das mein Leben?

Nur damit ich irgendwann mal sagen kann, dass ich einen Muskie gefangen habe? Das ist doch etwas ärmlich.

Ist es notwendig? Nö. Also Vernunft anschalten und es lassen.

Uli


----------



## rainerle (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

andere Frage: wieso halten sich manche Koi's? 
Er besetzt die Fische ja nicht in einem Fließgewässer - und was er in seinen Weiher reinhaut (gleich ob Forelle, Karpfen, Waller oder eben Muskies) ist sein Ding - weshalb er das tut, ob das für Dritte nachvollziehbar ist oder nicht ist eigentlich völlig irrelevant.


----------



## Ullov Löns (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Ah jetzt habe ich es verstanden. Es geht um Moral und Ethik. Sozusagen um das individuelle Muskiebesetzungselbstbestimmungsrecht. Lol. 
Na das ist ja mal ein Argument.

:m:m:m

Uli


----------



## Wasserpatscher (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



rainerle schrieb:


> andere Frage: wieso halten sich manche Koi's?


 
Soll das jetzt ein Argument sein? Es ist eine unbeantwortbare Frage*, mit etwas gutem Willen ist es eine Feststellung, aber kein Argument. Es geht ja mehr darum, ob es gut oder schlecht ist, weniger darum, ob es erlaubt ist. (Um einmal darauf zurück zu kommen.)

* nichts ist so rätselhaft wie die menschliche Dummheit

PS - Man sagt den Franken ja nach, dass es harte Nüsse sind... sind die Mittelfranken eigentlich besonders hart?


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



> * nichts ist so rätselhaft wie die menschliche Dummheit


Mal ne komplete Übereinstimmung zwischen uns (wobei man auch tunlichst immer den eigenen IQ im Auge behalten sollte (was natürlich auch für mich gilt!)) ))


----------



## Wasserpatscher (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



			
				Thomas9904;1597695... schrieb:
			
		

> wobei man auch tunlichst immer den eigenen IQ im Auge behalten sollte...



Ach, nein, den verrate ich niemand, das weckt immer Unglauben und Neid...
:q


----------



## doggie (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Das hat man vor etwa 70 Jahren geglaubt, zumindest einige, unter anderem einer mit einem ganz komischen Bart. Wenn es stimmen würde, dann gäbe es bedeutend weniger Arten als es tatsächlich gibt. Selbst wenn Du "die Starken" durch "die Angepassten" ersetzt, dann ist es immer noch zu simpel für die komplizierten Mechanismen der Evolution. Die Evolution ist übrigens eher auf die Ausbildung von immer mehr Arten ausgelegt, als auf die "Eindampfung" auf immer weniger Arten.
> 
> Ich kann allen Interessierten sehr das Buch: "Der Strom, der bergauf fließt. Eine Reise durch die Evolution." von William H. Calvin empfehlen.


 
Hallo Wasserpatscher,

du hast genau recht.#6
 Hier erzählen manche was von Evolution, und haben nicht die geringste Ahnung davon (Mancheiner kann noch nicht mal das Wort richtig schreiben!!!)

"Survival of the Fittest!" heisst nicht, dass der Stärkste zu durchsetzt, sondern  der Angepassteste!!!

Bachforellen als evolutorisch minderwertig zu bezeichen ist das Hanebüchenste (ich darf nicht schreiben, was ich wirklich davon halte!), was ich seit langem hier gelesen habe!#q

Tom


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Stimmt)
> Und ich noch kein (schlagkräftiges) Argument, warum man sich drüber aufregen sollte/will.....
> )


 

Also Thomas, Du musst irgendwas schlechtes gekocht haben 

Wie der Wasserpatscher und auch ich schon angemerkt haben, erwecken Deine Postings erheblich den Eindruck das das Einbringen fremder Arten *nicht* kritisch ist. Das ist in Deinem Fall um so schlimmer, als dass Du bisher eigentlich immer recht fundierte Beiträge verfasst hast und Deine Meinung ganz sicher von vielen ernst genommen wird. 

Über einige der letzten postings kann ich wieder mal nur den Kopf schütteln. Da schreibt einer sogar als glänzendes Beispiel den Nilbarsch. Gerade der hat inzwischen fast den kompletten Bestand anderer Barscharten aufgefressen. Das ist auch ein Paradebeispiel warum so einen Mist sein lassen sollte. 

Warum weigert sich die - ich sag jetzt mal " Pro-Fraktion " - eigentlich so beharrlich, die zahlreichen, allseits bekannten, bewiesenen und unumstößlichen negativen Beispiele gegen die Einbringung fremder Arten anzuerkennen ? Das ist doch keine Frage von Meinung, sondern so klar wie die Nacht dem Tage folgt. 
Wer in der Lage ist, seine Hose ohne Zange anzuziehen und die Tastatur seines PC´s zu bedienen, kann sich doch nicht davor verschließen.

Ich kann mich des Eindrucks nicht erwehren, dass hier einige sich einen Spass daraus machen, wider besseren Wissens ein wenig für Diskussionsstoff zu sorgen. Und ich naive Natur fall jedesmal drauf rein. 


Ralf


----------



## NorbertF (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



> Ich kann mich des Eindrucks nicht erwehren, dass hier einige sich einen Spass daraus machen, wider besseren Wissens ein wenig für Diskussionsstoff zu sorgen. Und ich naive Natur fall jedesmal drauf rein.



Da könntest du durchaus Recht haben, mir gehts genauso übrigens


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Trotzdem, einen hab ich noch.


Die bekanntesten Neozoen sind wohl die 1859 erstmalig in Australien ausgesetzten Wildkaninchen (_Oryctolagus cuniculus_). Für ihre Schädlichkeit auf Flora und Fauna liegen allerdings keine wissenschaftlichen Belege. Schäden sind vor allem für die australische Schafzucht nachgewiesen, weswegen sie bedingungslos verfolgt werden. Kaninchen stellen eine leicht verfügbare Nahrungsgrundlage für Beutegreifer dar und halten deren Bestand hoch. Wildkaninchen sind auch in Mitteleuropa und Großbritannien nicht ursprünglich, sondern mit erheblichem Aufwand etabliert worden.

Die aus Süd- und Mittelamerika stammende Aga-Kröte (_Bufo marinus_) wurde 1935 in Australien ausgesetzt, um die Zuckerrohrernte vor einer Zuckerrohrkäferplage zu schützen. Das misslang gründlich: Die Kröte ernährt sich nicht von diesen Käfern, sondern von zahlreichen zum Teil gefährdeten Arten Australiens. Gleichzeitig gefährdet sie auch größere Beutegreifer, weil diese, wenn sie die Aga-Kröte, aber auch ihre Eier oder Kaulquappen fressen, an deren Hautgiften zugrunde gehen. Australien hat teure Programme zur Bekämpfung von _Bufo marinus_ aufgelegt.

Die 1905 aus Nordamerika eingeführte Bisamratte (_Ondrata zibethicus_) ist ein Neozoon, der sich ausgehend von Böhmen (heute: Tschechien) und später Frankreich über fast ganz Europa und Asien ausgebreitet hat. Durch seine Wühl- und Fraßtätigkeit richtet sie vor allem wirtschaftliche Schäden an Ufer- und Deichbauten an.

Der Kartoffelkäfer (_Leptinotarsa decemlineata_) ist ein Neozoon, der ein Landwirtschaftsschädling ist. Allerdings schadet er nur der Kartoffel.

Die Kastanienminiermotte (_Cameraria ohridella_) ist vermutlich ein Neozoon, der an der Rosskastanie Schäden verursacht.

Eine Reihe von Wildbeständen beruht auf menschlichen Ansiedlungsversuchen. In Europa beziehungsweise Deutschland zum Beispiel Damhirsch (_Dama dama_), Sikahirsch (_Cervus nippon_), Mufflon (_Ovis ammon musimon_) und Fasan (_Phasianus colchicus_).

Das Aussterben vieler Vogelarten in Neuseeland, Neu Kaledonien, Tasmanien und Australien durch die Einbürgerung von mehr als 20 fremden Säugetierarten. Insbesondere leiden darunter die seltenen flugunfähigen Vögel wie Emu, Casuar, Kagu, Waldralle und Kiwi.

Der Siegeszug der Roten Feuerameisen (_Solenopsis invicta_) im Süden der USA.

Die Verschleppung der Braunen Nachtbaumnatter (_Boiga irregularis_) auf die zu den USA gehörende Pazifikinsel Guam war Ursache für das Verschwinden fast der gesamten einheimischen Vogelwelt. Als Nebenwirkung kam es zu einer massenhaften Vermehrung von Spinnen, die zuvor den Vögeln als Nahrung gedient hatten.

Die Aussetzung des Nilbarschs (_Lates niloticus_) im Viktoriasee, wo er buchstäblich hunderte von Buntbarscharten ausrottete.

Die Ansiedelung des Waschbären (_Procyon lotor_) in Deutschland, Frankreich, Weißrussland und im Kaukasus.

Die Auswilderung der Kanadagans (_Branta canadensis_) in Nordeuropa.

Die Etablierung von Halsbandsittichvorkommen (_Psittacula krameri_) aus entflogenen Käfigvögeln an vielen Stellen in West- und Südeuropa.

Nandus (_Rhea americana_) in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern sind aus einer Straußenfarm in Schleswig-Holstein geflüchtet und haben sich in freier Landschaft angesiedelt.

Vorkommen von Winkerkrabben im östlichen Mittelmeer (Zypern). Ursprünglich ist diese Art auf das Rote Meer beschränkt gewesen. Einwanderung höchstwahrscheinlich in Folge der Lessepsschen Migration durch den Sueskanal.

Die unfreiwillige Ansiedlung der Wanderratte (_Rattus norwegicus_) im 18. Jahrhundert überall auf der Welt. Das ursprüngliche Verbreitungsgebiet der Wanderratte ist in der Mongolei und Nordchina zu suchen.

Seit den 1950er Jahren wurde die Schwarzkopfruderente vermehrt als Wassergeflügel gehalten. Gefangenschaftsflüchtlinge etablierten Populationen in ganz Europa, die sich zunehmend auch mit der Weißkopfruderente (vgl. Foto) hybridisierten, deren Populationszahl die Schwarzkopfruderente bereits seit längerem übersteigt. Es besteht daher die Gefahr, dass die Weißkopfruderente vollständig durch die Schwarzkopfruderente verdrängt wird. Zu den Schutzmaßnahmen zur Arterhaltung der Weißkopfruderente gehört in Großbritannien daher auch der gezielte Abschuss von Schwarzkopfruderenten. Diese Maßnahme führte 2003 in Großbritannien zu einer breiten öffentlichen Diskussion über Tier- und Naturschutz.

Die Chinesische Wollhandkrabbe (_Eriocheir sinensis_) hat sich nach unbeabsichtigter Einschleppung durch den Menschen im 20. Jahrhundert in mehreren großen europäischen Flüssen als Neubürger etabliert, beispielsweise in der Elbe.

Das nordamerikanische Grauhörnchen (_Sciurus carolinensis_) wurde zwischen 1876 und 1929 unter anderem in England, Irland und Schottland ausgesetzt. Da es robuster und weniger scheu ist als das einheimische Eichhörnchen (_Sciurus vulgaris_) und zudem gegen einen für die andere Art tödlichen Virus immun ist, verdrängt das Grauhörnchen auf den Britischen Inseln das Eichhörnchen vielerorts aus seinen Lebensräumen.

Die Ansiedelung der Königskrabbe durch russische Forscher in der Barentssee hatte aufgrund fehlender Fressfeinde ein rapides Wachsen und Ausbreiten der Population bis nach Norwegen zur Folge.
*Nur mal so ein Auszug.*



*Ralf*


----------



## Ullov Löns (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



doggie schrieb:


> Bachforellen als evolutorisch minderwertig zu bezeichen ist das Hanebüchenste (ich darf nicht schreiben, was ich wirklich davon halte!), was ich seit langem hier gelesen habe!#q


 
Und dabei noch zu implizieren, dass Refos angepasster seien als Bachforellen das ist noch hanebüchener.
Die können sich bei uns noch nicht mal vermehren. Übrigens Karpfen in den meisten norddeutschen Gewässern auch nicht. In diesem Zusammenhang von Survival of the fittest zu sprechen ist einfach albern. Der Karpfen ist schlicht eine leicht zu mästende Fleischquelle, bei dem vor einigen Jahren die Möglichkeiten von little big game in Germany entdeckt wurden und nun kurz vor der Heiligsprechung sind, zumindest wenn man einigen Aussagen aus dem Karpfenforum glaubt.
Seien wir doch ehrlich, den Befürwortern des Fremdbesatzes geht es im Wesentlichen darum, noch größere, noch mehr, noch exotischere Fische zu fangen.
Das ist in der Sache nicht schlecht, aber es geht ausschließlich um die Bereicherung des anglerischen Spektrums. 
Andere Motive sind wohl auch ziemlich sinnfrei.

Wenn Rainerle darauf hinweist das Bafos nur deswegen besetzt werden, weil sie nicht so schnell abwandern, ist das zumindest eine ehrliche Aussage.

Ich freue mich über jede Bafo oder Mefo mehr als über so einen komischen Zuchtfisch.

Uli


----------



## FoolishFarmer (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Die können sich bei uns noch nicht mal vermehren. Übrigens Karpfen in den meisten norddeutschen Gewässern auch nicht. In diesem Zusammenhang von Survival of the fittest zu sprechen ist einfach albern. Der Karpfen ist schlicht eine leicht zu mästende Fleischquelle


In diesem Zusammenhang sei erwähnt (wie schon des Öfteren), dass der Karpfen insbesondere in oligotrophen Bagger- und Abgrabungsseen eindeutig für den Rückgang anderer Arten verantwortlich ist. 
Ohne regelmäßigen Besatz wäre er nicht im Stande sich gegen diese Arten langfristig zu behaupten...



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Trotzdem, einen hab ich noch.


Ich auch - bleiben wir doch einfach mal eben in Australien.
Australien ist gekennzeichnet durch eine vollständig eigene Flora und Fauna, die so auf keinem Erdteil sonst zu finden ist: für die Fauna sind das die Beuteltiere, für die Flora der einzigartige Deckmantel aus Flechten, der sich über das ganze Innenland zieht...

... oder besser gesagt zog. Das Australien heute in vielen Teilen eine Wüste ist und die Sandstürme teils erhebliche Auswirkungen auf die "Zivilisation" (oder eben auch Bevölkerung) haben, ist nämlich NICHT natürlich.
Erst mit Einführung der Paarhufer in Australien (Schafe, Ziegen, Hirsche/ Rehe) entstand dieses doch flächenmäßig äußerst große Problem. Denn der Jahrtausende alte Flechtendeckmantel wurde durch die Hufe zerbrochen - das war den ursprünglich heimischen Tierarten nicht möglich (weiche Pfoten).
Hier ist die Artenverschleppung ganz klar Auslöser für Natuzkatastrophen und nicht zuletzt auch für klimatische Wandel (Wüstenklima).


----------



## Dart (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Ohne regelmäßigen Besatz wäre er nicht im Stande sich gegen diese Arten langfristig zu behaupten...


Und gerade in seinen Ursprungsländern wächst er nicht zu den Grössen, die er in der domestiziertem Fischzucht erreichen kann
Reiner


----------



## Big Fins (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



doggie schrieb:


> Bachforellen als evolutorisch minderwertig zu bezeichen ist das Hanebüchenste (ich darf nicht schreiben, was ich wirklich davon halte!), was ich seit langem hier gelesen habe!#q
> 
> Tom


Wenn man das gelesene auch in seinem Kopfe richtig abarbeiten könnte, was Dir aber anscheinend schwer fällt, da Du mit Deinem Kopf ja lieber gegen Mauern knallst. 
Falsch Sundvogel, setzen 6.


			
				sundvogel schrieb:
			
		

> Und dabei noch zu implizieren, dass Refos angepasster seien als Bachforellen das ist noch hanebüchener.
> Die können sich bei uns noch nicht mal vermehren. Übrigens Karpfen in den meisten norddeutschen Gewässern auch nicht. In diesem Zusammenhang von Survival of the fittest zu sprechen ist einfach albern.


ReFo können sich schon durchaus seit mehreren Jahren in deutschen/Europäischen Bächen vermehren, auch wenn das gewisse Leute hier mit Abscheu erfüllt.


----------



## snorreausflake (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Mal ne andere Frage: hier liest man immer viel über Australien und die Probleme mit nichtheimischen (meist) Landlebewesen, aber hat jemand ein konkretes Beispiel das durch Fischbesatz eine Art in Deutschland ausgestorben ist???
Soll jetzt ne als Pro aufegfasst werden


----------



## mitch (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Und du glaubst wirklich das die Ausrottung von Tierarten durch eingeschleppte Gattungen ein rein australisches Problem ist und in Deutschland nicht vorkommen kann?
Ich bitte dich.
Es wird seine Gründe haben wieso es in unseren Gefilden manche Tierarten eben nicht gibt.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage: hier liest man immer viel über Australien und die Probleme mit nichtheimischen (meist) Landlebewesen, aber hat jemand ein konkretes Beispiel das durch



Ich kenne keine, das liegt aber wohl eher an mir, denke ich. Aber was am Viktoriasee "funktioniert" (siehe oben) ist auch hier nicht unmöglich...


----------



## Ullov Löns (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Big Fins schrieb:


> Falsch Sundvogel, setzen 6.
> 
> ReFo können sich schon durchaus seit mehreren Jahren in deutschen/Europäischen Bächen vermehren, auch wenn das gewisse Leute hier mit Abscheu erfüllt.


 

Oops gleich ne 6? Bist du Lehrer?

Interessant. Wo denn rund um Hamburg?

Lol

Uli


----------



## Big Fins (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Albern, mehr fällt mir jetzt nicht zu solch tiefgreifenden Post's ein. 

Ich denke das Prob liegt gaaaanz woanders, aber das ist dann euer Problem, ist ja euer Ego.


----------



## snorreausflake (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



mitch schrieb:


> Und du glaubst wirklich das die Ausrottung von Tierarten durch eingeschleppte Gattungen ein rein australisches Problem ist und in Deutschland nicht vorkommen kann?
> Ich bitte dich.
> Es wird seine Gründe haben wieso es in unseren Gefilden manche Tierarten eben nicht gibt.


Ich wollte ein Beispiel für eine Fischart die es durch Fremdbesatz 
in Deutschland nimmer gibt.


----------



## snorreausflake (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Ich kenne keine, das liegt aber wohl eher an mir, denke ich. Aber was am Viktoriasee "funktioniert" (siehe oben) ist auch hier nicht unmöglich...


Wobei hierbei der Mensch durch gezielte Entnahme zwecks "Aquarienfischen" bestimmt auch einen erheblichen Teil dazu beiträgt.


----------



## NorbertF (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> Ich wollte ein Beispiel für eine Fischart die es durch Fremdbesatz
> in Deutschland nimmer gibt.



Ich hab an nem kleinen Flüsschen in Niederbayern geangelt. Da war ne riesige Artenvielfalt. Sogar Frauennerflinge gab es da noch in guten Stückzahlen (ganzjährig geschont).
Auch anderes wie Schwarznasen, Nasen, ne Menge Barben etc.
Dann hat ein grosser Angelverein das in die Hand bekommen und erstmal ein paar Tonnen Karpfen reingekippt.
Das war das Ende des Gewässers.
Die Fische sind verschwunden, das Gewässer quasi umgekippt, bis zum Rand mit Wasserkraut und Algen voll und noch 50 Zentimeter tief.
Langt dir das?


----------



## KHof (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Guten Abend!

Sagt mal, was debattiert ihr den hier?

Schöne Beispiele für Artenverschleppung gibt`s auch in Deutschland - zumindest die Wollhandkrabbe hat unter Anglern eine große Anhängerschaft gefunden. 
Sehr beliebt ist auch der Zwergwels - ein treuer Freund unserer Laichfische und durch solche Kleinigkeiten wie Überlandgänge nicht aufzuhalten.
Insbesondere die Karlsruher Angler und Naturschützer sind inzwischen so begeistert von ihrem Vorkommen an Ochsenfröschen daß sie denen mit Pfeil und Bogen nachrennen.


Und so weiter.....

Klaus


----------



## snorreausflake (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Ja das langt:q
Wobei das ja wahrscheinlich eher an der Masse als an der besetzten Art lag, vermut ich mal.
Also wie gesagt, ich bin kein Verfechter vom Auswildern nicht heimischer Arten, aber ich wollt halt einfach konkrete Beispiele haben.


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Big Fins schrieb:


> Albern, mehr fällt mir jetzt nicht zu solch tiefgreifenden Post's ein.
> 
> Ich denke das Prob liegt gaaaanz woanders, aber das ist dann euer Problem, ist ja euer Ego.


 
Jawoll Herr Oberlehrer.

Es ist ja wohl allgemein bekannt, dass es minimal große selbstproduzierende Refopopulationen in Europa geben soll.

Ja und? Was beweist das? Nix.

Blöde Polemik.

Uli


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage: hier liest man immer viel über Australien und die Probleme mit nichtheimischen (meist) Landlebewesen, aber hat jemand ein konkretes Beispiel das durch Fischbesatz eine Art in Deutschland ausgestorben ist???
> Soll jetzt ne als Pro aufegfasst werden


 

Dann dringen wir noch eine Stufe tiefer in das Thema ein und nehmen die vielzitierte Bachforelle erneut als Beispiel. Diese ist in den meissten Gebieten bereits ausgestorben. Nicht als Art insgesamt, aber fast alle geografischen Rassen. Die Vielfalt der geografischen Rassen ist die Basis für einen vielfältigen Genpool aus dem wiederum Unterarten und neue Arten entstehen. 
Wenn man will kann man sagen, dass die evolutionären Chancen der Bachforelle durch die Verdrängung durch die Regenbogenforelle und die hieraus zur Arterhaltung notwendigen Besatzmaßnahmen mit Brut aus fremden Stämmen extrem verringert wurden. Zugegebenermaßen ein sehr langfristiger Prozess, aber dennoch eine Folge der Einbringung einer fremden Art. 
De fakto wäre die Bachforelle bereits weitestgehend ausgestorben, würde der Bestand nicht durch Besatz gestützt.

Wie es mit der Marmorata aussieht ( zwar nicht Deutschland betreffend, aber doch Europäische Nachbarländer ) kann ich nicht genau sagen. Ich meine aber, auch hier ist der Mensch am Rückgang nicht ganz unschuldig.

@ Big Fins

Mir scheint, Du fühlst Dich durch die kontroverse Diskussion in die Ecke gedrängt. Manchmal kommt man dann aus so einer Ecke nicht mehr heraus, selbst wenn man möchte. 
Grundsätzlich finde ich s ja gut, wenn jemand seinen Standpunkt vehement verteidigt. Manchmal - und das passiert auch mir hin und wieder - verschließt das einem aber die Augen.
Wenn man dann aber den Mut hat, aus seiner Ecke hervorzukommen und andere Argumente gelten zu lassen, beweist das charakterliche Stärke. Ich denke niemand würde Dir Häme angedeihen lassen, wenn Du Dich den Argumenten gegen das Einbringen fremder Arten anschließt. Eher Respekt.

Ralf


----------



## KHof (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Wie es mit der Marmorata aussieht ( zwar nicht Deutschland betreffend, aber doch Europäische Nachbarländer ) kann ich nicht genau sagen. Ich meine aber, auch hier ist der Mensch am Rückgang nicht ganz unschuldig.

Hallo Ralf!

Das mit der Marmorata ist das genaue Gegenteil! In einigen Flüssen auf dem Balkan wurde im Laufe des zweiten Weltkriegs der Fischbestand weitgehend vernichtet. Anschließend wurden Bachforellen zur Wiederbelebung ausgesetzt. Nach einiger Zeit wurde dann festgestellt, daß Bachforellen und Marmoratas bastardisieren können. Dies führte dazu, daß reinrassige Marmoratas praktisch ausgestorben sind. Nur noch in einigen abgeschlossenen Bereichen haben Restbestände überlebt. Im Moment laufen Bemühungen, Bäche bachforellenfrei zu bekommen um wieder einen Bestand aus mehr oder weniger reinen Marmoratas aufzubauen. Ob das klappt steht noch in den Sternen.

Hier hat die an sich gute Absicht nach ein paar Jahren erst gezeigt, daß sich manche biologische Experimente weniger gut entwickeln als erhofft. 
Lustiger find ich die Geschichte mit der "Killerbiene". Dieses Minimonster ist eine, allerdings bewusst erzeugte Kreuzung einer afrikanischen Art mit einer amerikanischen Bienensorte. Das Ziel war eine hochproduktive, resistente Art zu erzeugen. Ergebniss: Resistent ja, Produktiv bedingt allerdings derart agressiv dass es schon einige Tote durch Bienenattacken gab. Also für Imker ziemlich untauglich.
Allerdings sind die Viecher sehr vermehrungsfreudig ohne menschliche Unterstützung und sorgen mit ihrem Vordringen nach Norden in den Staaten durchaus führ Schlagzeilen. Leider streitet sie sich nicht mit der auf gleichem Weg befindlichen Feuerameise rum....

Klaus


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



KHof schrieb:


> Hallo Ralf!
> 
> Das mit der Marmorata ist das genaue Gegenteil! In einigen Flüssen auf dem Balkan wurde im Laufe des zweiten Weltkriegs der Fischbestand weitgehend vernichtet. Anschließend wurden Bachforellen zur Wiederbelebung ausgesetzt. Nach einiger Zeit wurde dann festgestellt, daß Bachforellen und Marmoratas bastardisieren können. Dies führte dazu, daß reinrassige Marmoratas praktisch ausgestorben sind. Nur noch in einigen abgeschlossenen Bereichen haben Restbestände überlebt. Im Moment laufen Bemühungen, Bäche bachforellenfrei zu bekommen um wieder einen Bestand aus mehr oder weniger reinen Marmoratas aufzubauen. Ob das klappt steht noch in den Sternen.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Klaus,

danke für die Info. 

Aber ich finde nicht dass es Gegnteilig ist, sondern bestätigt ja die schlimmen Folgen. Nur das hier mal die Bachforelle der Eindringling ist. 

Ralf


----------



## rainerle (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Sorry Ralle,
aber das Problem ist nicht die Regenbogenforelle für den Bachforellen Rückgang hier bei uns, dass Problem ist die Begradigung von Fluessen in den 50er, 60er, und 70er Jahren (nannte sich damals Flurbereinigung). Damit wurde der Bachforellen die für sie so wichtigen strukturreichen Gewässer zerstört. Versandung und Verschlammung setzte ein, eine Reproduktion war nicht (oder nur noch sehr bedingt) möglich. Ab hier wurden dann gezielt ReFo's gesetzt, nicht weil sie evolutorisch begünstigt waren, vielmehr weil sie sich besser dieser Umgebung anpassen konnten (weniger Sauerstoff, höherere Temperaturen, weniger Unterstände). Hier hat also nicht eine Art die andere Art verdrängt, hier war und ist es noch die Dummheit der Menschen (nicht im Bezug auf den Besatz - dieser war nur eine Reaktion auf eine vormals negative Aktion). 

Das ist es eigentlich, was mich an dieser Diskussion stört: es wird sich darüber heiß geredet, dass womöglich die eine Art evtl. die andere verdrängen könnte. Was vergessen wird (oder ingnoriert) ist, dass der Mensch (ohne Besatz) täglich mehr Arten ausrottet durch Gier, Bequemlichkeit, etc. (ich für hier nur nochmal das Bsp. "Eigener Garten" an) als durch "verkehrte" / "unnötige" Besatzmaßnahmen. Hier kam bisher nicht einmal von der Contra-Fraktion: "Wir machen sowieso soviel Mist, da muss das doch nicht auch noch sein". Vielmehr wurde moralgeschwängert immer wieder auf diese - mögliche - Artenverdrängung eingedroschen. Das ist ja auch einfacher, da muss man sich nicht an die eigene Nase fassen.

Habe fertige - meine Flasche leer


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



> Vielmehr wurde moralgeschwängert immer wieder auf diese - mögliche - Artenverdrängung eingedroschen. Das ist ja auch einfacher, da muss man sich nicht an die eigene Nase fassen.


#6#6#6#6


----------



## mitch (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



rainerle schrieb:


> Vielmehr wurde moralgeschwängert immer wieder auf diese - mögliche - Artenverdrängung eingedroschen. Das ist ja auch einfacher, da muss man sich nicht an die eigene Nase fassen.



Muss man deshalb jegliches Fehlverhalten einfach hinnehmen, es macht ja eh keinen Unterschied mehr, da man an anderen Stellen auch nicht richtig handelt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



> Muss man deshalb jegliches Fehlverhalten einfach hinnehmen, es macht ja eh keinen Unterschied mehr, da man an anderen Stellen auch nicht richtig handelt?


Nein!
Beileibe nicht!!

Nur einsehen, dass das eigene Handeln bzw. das Handeln der Menschheit der Natur als solcher ziemlich wurscht ist.

Das ist es ja was ich immer sage:
Es ist eine moralisch/ethische Geschichte.

Und dass man darüber nachdenken und diskutieren kann, das unterscheidet den Menschen von anderen Lebensformen und erlegt eine andere Verantwortung auf. 

Auch wenn man als Mensch/Menschheit faktisch nichts an der Entwicklung ändern kann, sollte doch jeder Mensch einen moralisch/ethischen Anspruch haben (man muss ihn ja nicht moralinsauer vor sich hertragen...).


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Sorry rainerle,

das siehst Du - und auch Thomas - eindeutig falsch.

Kernpunkt der Diskussion ist und bleibt das Einbringen fremder Arten, *nicht der globale Einfluß des Menschen auf die Natur*. Das wurde erst im Laufe der Diskussion eingebracht, und zwar meist aus mangel an Argumenten für ein Aussetzen fremder Arten, oder es ist einfach so abgeglitten. 

Nur darauf - und auf nichts anderes -  beziehe ich meine Beiträge.
Du hast natürlich Recht, wenn Du Flußbegradigungen, Wasserverschmutzung etc. ebenfalls als schädlichen Eingriff in die Natur bezeichnest. Das tue ich auch und wohl niemand kann das abstreiten. Ich stehe auch voll und ganz hinter Thomas These, dass die Menschheit a.) auf Dauer nicht zu retten ist und b.) nicht in der Lage sein wird, die Natur vollständig zu zerstören. Das habe ich in irgend einem anderen Threat bereits  kundgetan.
Sehr wohl ist die Menschheit aber in der Lage - und leider tut sie es auch - weiter schlimme Dinge zu tun. Diese sind zum einen zwangsläufig ( Umweltverschmutzung, Wohlstandsmüll, einschleppen von Arten durch die Transportwelt etc. ) und vom einzelnen kaum bzw. gar nicht zu vermeiden. Ich will auch nicht auf mein Auto verzichten oder in einer Erdhöhle wohnen.

Zum anderen gibt es aber Handlung, die aus einem rein persönlichen Wunsch, einer Phantasie oder ganz einfach einer Nachlässigkeit oder fehlenden bzw. falschem Wissen entstehen. 
Dazu gehört z.B. das hinterlassen von Müll am Angelplatz. Das ist kein Problem einer Gesellschaft, sonder entspringt der Handlung bzw. Unterlassung eines jeweils einzelnen. Wohl kaum jemand kommt auf die Idee zu behaupten, das sei ja nicht so schlimm, weil die Welt eh eines Tages im Müll versinkt. Und genauso verhält es sich mit dem Besatz fremder Arten. Dem Wunsch eines einzelnen oder einen kleinen Gruppe entspringt eine Handlung, die weder zwangsläufig noch ungewollt ist. Sie wäre durch pures Unterlassen ganz leicht zu vermeiden, ist mit hohem Risiko behaftet und von zweifelhaftem Erfolg. 
Wenn hier zahllose Beispiele dieser negativen Folgen aufgezeigt werden, dann nicht um in Ökoromantik zu schwelgen, sondern um diejenigen zum Nachdenken - und daraus hoffentlich zum Unterlassen eines solchen Blödsinns - zu bewegen.

Wenn Du und andere hier nun einen Moralaspekt reindichten, kann ich nicht helfen. Es ist mir moralisch gesehen ( entschuldigung ) scheixxegal. Ich möchte mich an einer artenreichen, natürlichen Flora und Fauna erfreuen, solange ich lebe. 

Ralf


----------



## KHof (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Hallo Ralf!

So war das mit dem Gegenteil auch gemeint!

Hallo Mitch! Ganz sicher nicht!

Allerdings muß man bedenken, daß man bei Faunenvermischung mit Systemen rumspielt, die man immer noch nicht vollständig versteht. Sowas kann halt mal ins Auge gehen.
Daß wir nichts daran ändern können, daß Ballastwasser uns Rippenquallen in die Ostsee importiert heißt definitiv nicht, daß wir Angler dann auch das Recht haben irgend einen Unsinn zu verzapfen. Ach ja - Der Blaubandkärpfling ist stellenweise schon eine Nervensäge. War das nicht mal ein Köderfisch oder war das ein Aquarienbewohner?

Mit Moral und Ethik hat das meiner Meinung nach nur wenig zu tun. Solche Spielereien neigen zur Unberechenbarkeit und können eben auch gefährlich werden. Es ist definitiv kein Zeichen von Übersicht ein solches Risiko bewusst einzugehen.

Klaus


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



> Kernpunkt der Diskussion ist und bleibt das Einbringen fremder Arten, nicht der globale Einfluß des Menschen auf die Natur.


Da der globale Einfluss der Menschen aber keine Auswirkung auf das Leben/die Natur als solches hat, ist faktisch gesehen eben auch das Einbringen fremder Arten in welche Lebensräume auch immer für das Leben/die Natur als solches vollkommen wurscht.

Deswegen macht es das aber nicht besser oder ist wurscht, wenn man als Mensch/Menschheit neue Arten (aus welchem Grund auch immer) irgendwo ansiedelt.

Nur ist es keine Frage "der Umwelt", sondern eben eine moralisch/ethische, wie die Menschheit als denkfähige (vernunftbegabt verkneife ich mir hier) Art damit umgeht....


----------



## maesox (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Uns bleibt doch nur die Möglichkeit es in die Länge zu ziehen,verhindern könen wir es aber über kurz oder lang nicht!!

Die globale Veränderung gibt doch hierfür die Grundlage!! 

Deswegen,können wir uns auf die verschiedensten Tierarten,egal ob Land oder Wasser schon "freuen".

Am Ende gewöhnt man sich an alles...wie ich an unsere Sonnenbarschplagen in unseren Vereinsgewässern#c


TL maesox


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



			
				Ralle 24 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry rainerle,
> 
> das siehst Du - und auch Thomas - eindeutig falsch.



Ob falsch oder nicht wage ich nicht zu beurteilen - aber es stimmt, so sehe ich es..



			
				Ralle 24 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn hier zahllose Beispiele dieser negativen Folgen aufgezeigt werden, dann nicht um in Ökoromantik zu schwelgen, sondern um diejenigen zum Nachdenken - und daraus hoffentlich zum Unterlassen eines solchen Blödsinns - zu bewegen.



Negative Folgen für die Menschen, nicht für "die Natur"...
Daher wehre ich mich ja immer dagegen, dass das im Namen eines "Natur- oder sonstigen Schutzes" besprochen wird..


Die Natur/das Leben/die Evolution kennt kein Gut/Böse oder positiv/negativ.

Nur die ständige Entwicklung von Arten, damit die sich an die vorgegebenen Umstände (durch was auch immer) bestmöglich anpassen und für eine Zeitlang (zugegeben oft in für Menschen nicht nachvollziehbar langen Zeiträumen) dann in einer bestimmten Nische/Lebensraum existieren können, bis die sich ständig ändernden äußeren Umstände (warum auch immer, von Eiszeiten über Warmphasen, Meteoriteneinschläge oder Vulkanausbrüche bis hin zum freiwerden verschiedener chemischer Stoffe durch den Stoffwechsel sich ändernder Arten, die für bestehende Arten einfach giftig sind oder auch durch Menschen gemachte Umstände..) eine erneute Anpassung nötig machen.....


----------



## FoolishFarmer (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da der globale Einfluss der Menschen aber keine Auswirkung auf das Leben/die Natur als solches hat, ist faktisch gesehen eben auch das Einbringen fremder Arten in welche Lebensräume auch immer für das Leben/die Natur als solches vollkommen wurscht.
> 
> Deswegen macht es das aber nicht besser oder ist wurscht, wenn man als Mensch/Menschheit neue Arten (aus welchem Grund auch immer) irgendwo ansiedelt.


Um mal den Standpunkt der praktischen Forschung zu vertreten:

Wir versuchen gerade ansatzweise zu verstehen, wie die einzelnen Ökosysteme überhaupt funktionieren. Wir sind beileibe noch weit davon entfernt, ein derart komplexes System von Inter- und Intra-Aktionen zu überblicken.
Das Einbringen fremder Arten, macht uns diese Arbeit nicht gerade leichter - denn wenn sich tagtäglich etwas ändert (was hier fast wörtlich gemeint ist, denn für unsere Begriffe sind wenige Jahre ja schon eine größere Zeitspanne), hast Du nicht den Haucheiner Chance durch irgendwelche Langzeitbeobachtungen etwas herauszufinden. #d

Praktische Beispiel:
Bis heute ist noch fast völlig unklar, wieso diverse Neophyten ("neue Pflanzen") in unseren Breiten zu regelmäßigen Massenvorkommen neigen. Diese Massenvorkommen haben mitunter deutlich schwerwiegendere Auswirkungen, als dass wir Angler dauernd Kraut am Haken haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



> hast Du nicht den Haucheiner Chance durch irgendwelche Langzeitbeobachtungen etwas herauszufinden


Ist ja auch wieder vom menschlichen Standpunkt aus betrachtet - nicht von dem der Natur..

Denn die Forschung hat uns ja schon richtige "Langzeitergebnisse" geliefert:
Dass sich das Leben - egal durch welche Katastrophe und durch wen verursacht - einfach nicht unterkriegen lässt.

Ob das die Vernichtung der ursprünglich als erstes Leben den Planeten bevölkernden anaeroben Bakterien durch die Erfindung der Photosynthese war (weit über 90% des bis dato bestehenden Lebens ausgelöscht), ob das die abwechselnden Eiszeiten/Warmphasen mit teilweise ebenfalls über 90% Vernichtung des bis dahin bestehenden Lebens, ob das der Meteoriteneinschlag (oder sonstige Gründe) ist, der praktisch der gesamten Saurierkommune den Garaus machte:
Das Leben/die Natur/die Evolution kümmert(e) sich nicht drum, sondern es kamen immer andere, neue Arten, welche die freien Nischen besetzten..... 

Oder nochmal anders:
Der Mensch kann der Natur schlicht nicht schaden - nur sich selbst!!


----------



## FoolishFarmer (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ist ja auch wieder vom menschlichen Standpunkt aus betrachtet - nicht von dem der Natur..


Ja ganz richtig. Und was spricht dagegen? |kopfkrat So gesehen könnte dann aj jeder von uns seine Arbeit liegen lassen, dann würde niemand der Umwelt (hier bewußt gewählt, als Teil der menschlichen kultur) schaden und man müsste auch nicht versuchen herauszufinden, was man tun muss um den Schaden wieder zu beheben.
Ob das der Natur nun egal ist oder nicht, spielt hierbei eigentlich gar keine Rolle. Denn ICH möchte noch paar unbeschwerte Jahre leben können (sowohl in der Natur, die ich genieße - als auch mit den Brötchen die ich verdiene)... das ist der Natur freilich auch egal - mir aber eben nicht. :g


----------



## raubangler (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ....
> Oder nochmal anders:
> Der Mensch kann der Natur schlicht nicht schaden - nur sich selbst!!



Natürlich kann man der Natur nicht schaden, sondern nur den Organismen (auch denen, die keine Menschen sind).
Die Natur als Subjekt ist Teil der griechischen Philosophie.
Da sind wir jetzt doch schon mindestens 300 Jahre von ab....


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



raubangler schrieb:


> Die Natur als Subjekt ist Teil der griechischen Philosophie.
> Da sind wir jetzt doch schon mindestens 300 Jahre von ab....


 
|supergri|supergri|supergri 

Uli


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



KHof schrieb:


> Hallo Ralf!
> 
> So war das mit dem Gegenteil auch gemeint!
> 
> ...


 
100% Zustimmung

Ralf


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

@ Thomas

Ich glaube jetzt habe ich endlich verstanden, was Du eigentlich sagen willst. Es geht Dir gar nicht um das eigentliche Thema, sondern um- sagen wir mal - den Grund, warum man gegen das Einbringen fremder Arten ist. 
Puhh, ist mit einfachem Geist ehrlich nicht leicht gefallen das zu verstehen. 
Abgesehen davon, dass das ein bisschen off-topic ist, ist es mit völlig egal. In diesem Punkt.

Ich hätte demnach wie folgt argumentieren sollen:

Lasst bitte den Blödsinn mit dem Einbringen fremder Arten. Ich möchte heute und in Zukunft die mir heute bekannte, heimische Natur erleben dürfen. Ich möchte nicht in drüsigem Springkraut waten, weil ich es nicht mag. Ich möchte auch nicht der Gefahr ausgesetzt werden, demnächst weniger Arten befischen zu können als heute, weil eventuell ein Fremdling die Bestände ruiniert. Es sei denn, es werden nur Arten ausgerottet, die mich persönlich nicht interessieren. 

Nun, im Grunde sagt das zwar das Gleiche aus, aber eben nur aus einer anderen Motivation vorgetragen. Ist es denn dadurch richtiger oder falscher, oder ändert es etwas an der Sache?

Ralf


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



> Es geht Dir gar nicht um das eigentliche Thema, sondern um- sagen wir mal - den Grund, warum man gegen das Einbringen fremder Arten ist


Genau!
Endlich ))

Denn wenn man sich die Argumente der "Schützer" zu eigen macht, braucht man sich nämlich nicht wundern, wenn das Angeln verboten wird.

Angeln wird von denen eben genauso als zu verurteilender menschlicher "Eingriff in die Natur" gesehen wie z. B. das einbringen fremder Arten (aus welchem Grunde auch immer die eingebracht werden).....



> Nun, im Grunde sagt das zwar das Gleiche aus, aber eben nur aus einer anderen Motivation vorgetragen. Ist es denn dadurch richtiger oder falscher, oder ändert es etwas an der Sache?


JAAA, es ändert was!

Es ist Fakt dass die Menschheit der Natur/dem Leben/der Evolution gar nicht schaden kann - dementsprechend kann die Menshcheit auch die Natur etc. nicht "schützen"...

Sondern nur in sehr brgenzten Rahmen (zeitlich wie örtlich) dafür sorgen, dass die Natur sich in möglichst menschgerechten Bahnen bewegt.

Und das ist mir der normale "Schützeransatz", den Menschen möglichst von jeder Beeinflussung der Natur auszuschliessen, eben zutiefst zuwider. 

Weil das auch das Angeln (und das Jagen und viele andere Arten der Naturnutzung) verhindern will!!

*Und ich will angeln!!*

Daher ist das eben keine faktische Diskussion (s.o., die Natur kann man nicht schützen, den Einfluss der Menschheit verringern als Wert an sich etc....), sondern eben doch eine moralisch/ethische (hatten wir glaube ich schon mal.....)

Das beste Beispiel ist der Begriff "Artenschutz":
Wie kann es ein Ziel sein, eine Art zu schützen, die zum einen durch ständige Veränderung entstanden ist (Evolution) und sich zwangsweise weiterhin auch verändern wird??

Was will man da schützen??
Die Art/Spezies in der jetzt bekannten genetischen Komposition ohne weitere Veränderung?

Das ist doch dann genauso ein Eingriff wie das einbringen fremder Arten.......

Dann fangt mal mit der Evolution zu diskutieren an, dass sie gefälligst die Arbeit einstellen soll......


----------



## FoolishFarmer (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es ist Fakt dass die Menschheit der Natur/dem Leben/der Evolution gar nicht schaden kann - dementsprechend kann die Menshcheit auch die Natur etc. nicht "schützen"...
> 
> Sondern nur dafür sorgen, dass die Natur sich in möglichst menschgerechten Bahnen bewegt.
> 
> ...


Nein, da widersprichst Du Dir aber selbst:
Jagen und Angeln kann sehr wohl dazu beitragen, "dass die Natur sich in möglichst menschgerechten Bahnen bewegt". Nämlich immer dann, wenn es um Bestandspflege (des vorhandenen bestands) geht. Dass die Wildschweine die Vorgärten verwüsten, den Verkehr teilweise massiv gefährden und dazu noch die Nutztiere mit Schweinepest bedrohen, passt überhaupt nicht in die "menschengerechten Bahnen". Hier macht eine durchdachte und nachhaltige Regulation genauso Sinn, wie bei den Karpfen in unseren Baggerseen - die passen da nämlich eigentlich auch nicht rein. |rolleyes

Ich vermeide es jetzt mal bewußt, auf ein bestimmtes Thema zu lenken... mit ein wenig nachdenken, kommt jeder leicht von selbst darauf.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Wo widerspreche ich mir?


> Jagen und Angeln kann sehr wohl dazu beitragen, "dass die Natur sich in möglichst menschgerechten Bahnen bewegt". Nämlich immer dann, wenn es um Bestandspflege (des vorhandenen bestands) geht.


Ich sag doch nix anderes )

Das Problem das ich habe, ist die Übernahme von Argumentationsketten durch Angler von den Schützern, deren erklärtes Ziel es ist (das Ziel vieler Schützer, nicht der Angler) JEDEN menschlichen Eingriff (also auch das Angeln,Jagen etc.) zu verhindern bzw. unmöglich zu machen, indem der "Schutz" als  Wert oder Ziel an sich dargestellt wird...


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Unser Problem ist ein rein akademisches; 
es liegt in der unterschiedlichen Definition und Bewertung des Begriffs "Schützer".

Lassen wir das Wort, das wohl unterschiedlich wertgebunden ist, raus und vergessen wir mal ein "anderes bereits gefallenes Wort", dann sind wir doch schon fast dakor.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Da "die Schützer" leider gesellschaftlich die Oberhand haben, sehe ich darin für mich als Angler eben weit mehr als ein "akademisches" Problem.

Das ist auch der Grund für mein engagiertes Einbringen, damit man als Naturnutzer die "Ökoromantiker" mal ein bisschen an die Kandarre kriegt (war dass das bereits andere "gefallene Wort" ?? ))


----------



## Wasserpatscher (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Thomas,

ich sag's noch einmal: Deine Jahrmillionen-Perspektive ist sehr interessant. Sie hat allerdings NICHTS mit dem Thema zu tun und wird übrigens garantiert auch die von Dir so genannten "Ökoromantiker" keineswegs trösten. Denen sind das nämlich auch zu lange Zeiträume...

Dafür hast Du hier jedoch eine heillose Verwirrung gestiftet und - positiv ausgefrückt - für ordentlich Bewegung gesorgt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



> für ordentlich Bewegung gesorgt!


GUT!!
Und wenn sich noch ein paar Naturnutzer von den ökoromantischen Argumenten verabschieden werden: 
Umso besser ))


----------



## Wasserpatscher (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> GUT!!
> Und wenn sich noch ein paar Naturnutzer von den ökoromantischen Argumenten verabschieden werden:
> Umso besser ))



Ich lebe allerdings keine Jahrmillionen, und deshalb bestehe ich darauf, in absehbarer Zeit etwas zu bessern! Du bist vielleicht der fliegende Holländer oder im Besitz des Steins der Weisen oder sonst eines Mittelchens für die ewige Jugend, aber entweder Du teilst das mit uns oder Du kannst uns nicht (alle) überzeugen!


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

..........



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da "die Schützer" leider gesellschaftlich die Oberhand haben, sehe ich darin für mich als Angler eben weit mehr als ein "akademisches" Problem.
> 
> ==> es ist eins, weil wir uns ja einig sind, WAS und WELCHE Leute du meinst, aber ich den Begriff Schützer nicht für diese verwende
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Du hast da genauso recht  wie ich, toni (wer hätte jetzt das gedacht))).

Da aber die Ökoromantiker die gesellschaftliche Oberhand haben und auch die Begriffsdefintion (einige ohne, einige wider besseren Wissens) gesellschaftlich übernommen haben, werde ich immer versuchen das zu ändern und die Ökoromantiker da anzugehen (ich spreche da bewusst von Ökoromantikern, als Abgrenzung. Weil es mir durchaus bewusst ist, dass es auch unter den Schützern vernünftige geben soll. Den Schuh muss sich ja niemand anziehen, wenn er meint, er würde ihm nicht passen....).


----------



## Wasserpatscher (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das Problem das ich habe, ist die Übernahme von Argumentationsketten durch Angler von den Schützern, deren erklärtes Ziel es ist (das Ziel vieler Schützer, nicht der Angler) JEDEN menschlichen Eingriff (also auch das Angeln,Jagen etc.) zu verhindern bzw. unmöglich zu machen, indem der "Schutz" als  Wert oder Ziel an sich dargestellt wird...



Ja, und ich hingegen argumetiere solchen Simpeln gegenüber so: Es gibt nicht nur Schwarz und Weiß. Differenzierung ist die Kunst! Es gibt gute und schlechte und unvermeidliche "Eingriffe" des Menschen (auch eine "Renaturierung" ist ein Eingriff), es gibt Nutzung und Mißbrauch, und - da bin ich ganz auf Deiner Linie - der Mensch ist ein Teil der "Natur", und deshalb auch (verantwortungsbewußt!!!!!) berechtigt und sogar verpflichtet, in ihr und mit ihr zu agieren und sie zu nutzen. Dafür brauche ich keine Jahrmillionen-Agenden.

Und _ich_ finde es schade, wenn eine ausgestorbene Art verschwunden ist: Nicht nur ist sie unwiederbringlich dahin (auch in Jahrmilliarden wird diese genetische und epigenetische Kombination so nicht wiederkehren), sondern sie ist auch ein Stück Vielfalt - und diese Vielfalt ist wichtig, weil sie uns kurzfristig nützt (so in Dekaden, Hunderten und Tausenden von Jahren gedacht...) und dem Leben langfristig Entwicklungsperspektiven erhält (und das, mein lieber Thomas, wirkt sich sogar in Deiner Buddha-Perspektive sehr wohl, und zwar ganz deutlich, aus!).

Es geht nicht nur darum, dass sich das Leben hier bis zum Ende der Erde irgendwie über die Runden rettet (Ja, das tut es) - das *Wie!* ist entscheidend. 

(Ich bin ein Qualitätsfanatiker, musst Du wissen!)

Jedenfalls finde ich, es ist an der Zeit, das Du das Zurückrudern übst: Der Bug zeigt zwar schon in die richtige Richtung, aber es fehlt der Schwung...


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



> Der Bug zeigt zwar schon in die richtige Richtung, aber es fehlt der Schwung...


Richtung und Geschwindigkeit sind klar:
Den Ökoromantikern - wo es nur geht - so hart wie möglich an den Karren fahren, um ihre gesellschaftliche Dominanz zu brechen.......

Denn NUR DANN lässt sich qualitativ (für die Menschen, nicht für das Leben/die Natur/die Evolution) was vernünftiges machen, wenn man diese platten und haltlosen Argumentationen ausmerzt, die diese Leute vor sich hertragen wie Ministranten den Weihrauchkessel...

Davon ab, wie auch schon gesagt:
Das Leben kennt kein Gut/Böse, qualitativ hoch- oder minderwertig, das kennen nur die Menschen (für sich selber) als unbedeutender Teil des gesamten Lebens.


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du hast da genauso recht wie ich, toni (wer hätte jetzt das gedacht))).


 
Noch rechter  (unpolitisch) wäre es mir, wenn du dann den Wort "Schützer" differenzierter verwendest, und vor "Ökoromantiker" schützen würdest und damit nun 2 getrennte Begriffe verwendest, eben differenzierst zwischen 
*"Natur-Schützer"* im Sinne von Naturschutz
*"Ökoromantiker"* im Sinne von Naturnutzungsvorbehalter und -verbieter


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Schwierig.

Zum einen weil ich da (da beim Thgema durchaus emotional unnd auch missionarisch) auch mal was durcheinanderbringe.

Zum anderen weil jeder vernünftige Schützer im eigenen Interesse dafür sorgen müsste, sich selber von den Ökoromantikern abzugrenzen.

Statt dessen werden diese (von Spenden bis hin zu gesellschaftlicher Dominan) von den Schützern in den meisten Fällen sogar gehegt und gepflegt.

Und leider auch alle Ökoromantiker sich als Schützer sehen, wobei im Gegensatz dazu nur ein kleiner Teil unter den Schützern NICHT als Ökoromantiker zu bezeichnen wäre...


----------



## Wasserpatscher (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das Leben kennt kein Gut/Böse, qualitativ hoch- oder minderwertig, das kennen nur die Menschen als unbedeutender Teil des gesamten Lebens.



Für mich, da bin ich ganz konservativ, steht aber der Mensch im Mittelpunkt: Weil ich ein Mensch bin. 

Ich meine nicht "Krone der Schöpfung" oder so was blödes.

Ich widerspreche Dir vehement, wenn Du sagst "unbedeutend". Jetzt, in diesem Augenblick, sind wir ein sehr bedeutender Teil des Lebens, und wenn wir uns das verdienen, durch verantwortungsbewusstes und weit vorausschauendes Handeln, dann können wir das auch noch ganz lange bleiben. Und wenn die Chance auch noch so klein ist - das ist meine Richtung. Punktum.

Und davon abgesehen: Ich glaube schon, dass das Leben eine Art Qualitätsbegriff hat. Schau Dir die Entwicklung an, vom Einzeller bis zum Primaten, von wenigen einfachen Arten zu einer unüberschaubaren Vielfalt miteinander vernetzt lebender Arten, Mikro- und Makrosysteme - da siehst Du eine Entwicklung, die unübersehbar eine Richtung hat - zu mehr Vielfalt, zu mehr Komplexität, zu mehr Intelligenz, zu mehr Effizienz, kurz: zu mehr Qualität. 

Auch das Leben ist ein Qualitätsfanatiker.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Da man als Mensch die Natur nicht schützen kann, ist auch der Begriff "Naturschutz" per se schon mal falsch, wenngleich von den Ökoromantikern gerne vor sich hergetragen als "Totschlagargument".

Ehrlicher wäre es da, von "der sinnvollen Nutzung der natürlichen Ressourcen" zu sprechen, dann könnte ich jederzeit mit.

Da zudem jeder Ökoromantiker sich selber gerne als Schützer sieht, nur wenige Schützer aber keine Ökoromantiker sind, fällt mir diese Abgrenzung auch schwer.

Ich will ja gerade von diesem "Schutzbegriffen" weg (siehe dazu auch mein Posting z. B. zu "Artenschutz", Nr. 384), die sich zwar gesellschaftlich gut anbringen lassen (inkl. Spendensammeln), aber eben in der Sache vollkommen falsch liegen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



> Ich widerspreche Dir vehement, wenn Du sagst "unbedeutend".


Für das Leben nicht bedeutender als das HIV - Virus, die Klapperschlange, die Wasserpest oder sonstwas.

Nur für die Menschheit selber ist der Mensch bedeutend....


----------



## Big Fins (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Thomas, lass Dir Deinen Bug nicht sonstwo reinschieben, auch wenn's der Wasserpatscher gern so hätte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



> Schau Dir die Entwicklung an, vom Einzeller bis zum Primaten


Dass das mehr Qualität bedeuten würde, ist auch rein menschliche Einschätzung.

Der Natur/dem Leben/der Evolution ist das vollkommen wurscht...


----------



## Wasserpatscher (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> .. ist auch der Begriff "Naturschutz" per se schon mal falsch, ...



Sag uns einen besseren Begriff für diese Art zu handeln. Du kannst nicht was ablehnen, ohne Alternativen anzubieten. Vorher hat das keinen Sinn. Hic Rhodos, hic salta! (Mann, es ist einfacher, einen Pudding an die Wand zu nageln!)

Oder meinst Du, das beste ist alles so laufen zu lassen, und deshalb braucht man für so eine "sinnlose" Tätigkeit keinen Begriff?


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

................. 


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schwierig.
> 
> Zum einen weil ich da (da beim Thgema durchaus emotional unnd auch missionarisch) auch mal was durcheinanderbringe.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



> Sag uns einen besseren Begriff für diese Art zu handeln


Posting 399:


> "der sinnvollen Nutzung der natürlichen Ressourcen"


Könnte man genauso zu "Naturnutzung" zusammen fassen, wäre dann aber auch nicht besser als bei den Ökoromantikern....


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

@ Toni: 
Leider werden weder Fischereiverbände/vereine noch der Alpenverein von den Schützern als Schützer anerkannt (nur per Gesetz als solche definiert).

Im Gegenteil:
Die werden von den Schützern und Ökoromantikern moralisch abqualifiziert, weil sie die Natur auch nutzen wollen!

Für die ist eben "Naturschutz" der Schutz *vor*, statt* für *den Menschen!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



> ==> ohh .. da kennen ich aber sehr sehr sehr (ab jetzt in Xpotenz) viele echte Schützer in meinem Sinne, vielleicht kennst du nur die falschen


Oder ich bin nach Jahren der redaktionellen Arbeit fürs Magazin mit zig Gesprächen/Mails etc. mit Politikern, Verbänden ec. nur reichlich desillusioniert auf Grund der Faktenlage?


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

@all

Na da bin ich aber froh. Mir ist es ehrlich gesagt vollkommen wurscht, wie wir das Kind nun taufen.

Thomas, sorry nochmal für meine lange Leitung. Bin halt einfach gestrickt. Sei versichert, das ich  den allermeisten Naturschützern und vor allem von dem Artenschutz nicht weiter traue, als meine Nasenspitze reicht und selbst ausreichend Argumente habe, so dass ich mich deren nicht bedienen muß.

Ralf


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @ Toni:
> Leider werden weder Fischereiverbände/vereine noch der Alpenverein von den Schützern als Schützer anerkannt.
> 
> Im Gegenteil:
> Die werden moralisch abqualifiziert, weil sie die Natur auch nutzen wollen!


 
Nein Thomas,

die Vereine und Verbände sind gesellschaftlich hoch angesehen ... 
die Fischereiverbänden womöglich  (Scherz);

der Alpenverein ist sehr renomiert mit höchstem Image bei Politik und Gesellschaft 
und er arbeitet FÜR die Menschen in der Natur und nicht vor den Menschen 
... Thomas bitte sehe die Realität hier


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Oder ich bin nach Jahren der redaktionellen Arbeit fürs Magazin mit zig Gesprächen/Mails etc. mit Politikern, Verbänden ec. nur reichlich desillusioniert auf Grund der Faktenlage?


 
womöglich die "schreiende" Minderheit ? Zustimmung ist leider leise ...

sehe es doch so:
"nix gsagt is auch globt" #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Beim Alpenverein kann ich nicht mitreden...



> womöglich die "schreiende" Minderheit ?



Leider z. B. die zuständigen Gesetzentwerfer....

Ich könnte Dir da Stories erzählen, wie und von wem in deutschen Bundesländern (aktuell!!) Fischereigesetze gemacht werden (werde ich vielleicht noch in der Satirerubrik "Am Haken" im Magazin machen, das ist aber so hanebüchen, dass ich mich echt nicht traue das öffentlich mit Klarnamen zu machen....)

Da würden Dir die Haare zu Berge stehen, wenn Du da den Stellenwert der Fischereiverbände im Gegensatz zu denen der Schützer und Ökoromantiker sehen würdest und den Fachverstand der  zuständigen Politiker (wobei Ausnahmen wie Brandenburg da leider nur die Regel bestätigen).


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich könnte Dir da Stories erzählen, wie und von wem in deutschen Bundesländern (aktuell!!) Fischereigesetze gemacht werden.


 
Die würde ich gerne hören ....

auch wenn ich dann eine neue Frisur hätte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

"Nein, wir haben uns nicht bei den Nachbarländern umgehört, wie deren Gesetze und Erfahrungen sind. Fischereirecht ist ja Ländersache..."

"Ach, sowas wie Urlaubsfischereischein gibt es??
Mein Vater ist immer im Sommer 6 Monate in M-V auf dem Campingplatz, da hab ich aber noch nix von gehört..."

Zwei kleine Beispiele für telefonische Aussagen eines Politikers mir gegenüber, der jetzt gerade ein neues Landesfischereigesetz entwirft.....

Ansonsten verweise ich auf die noch irgendwann im Mag erscheinende Satire zu dem Thema.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Wenn ein so gestrickter Politprofi das Wort "Naturschutz" hört, ist der schon eingeknickt, bevor er (sofern dazu in der Lage) zu denken anfängt....


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

.........


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> "Nein, wir haben uns nicht bei den Nachbarländern umgehört, wie deren Gesetze sind. Fischereirecht ist ja Ländersache..."
> 
> ==> dumme Politiker soll es geben, das ist aber kein Schützer und kein Ökoromantiker, sondern einfach nur ein Volksvertreter
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

.......





> Wenn ein so gestrickter Politprofi das Wort "Naturschutz" hört, ist der schon eingeknickt, bevor er (sofern dazu in der Lage) zu denken anfängt....



Und jetzt geh ich was essen, guck vielleicht später nochmal rein.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass das mehr Qualität bedeuten würde, ist auch rein menschliche Einschätzung.
> 
> Der Natur/dem Leben/der Evolution ist das vollkommen wurscht...



Wieder mal einfach weggeduckt, faszinierend...

Warum ist es denn nicht bei den Einzellern geblieben? Die Evolution/Das Leben hat eine eindeutige Richtung, ob Dir das passt oder nicht: hin zu mehr Komplexität, sowohl der einzelnen Organismen als auch in den Beziehungen zwischen ihnen, und zu mehr Vielfalt: Von der Art Nummer 1, einem "primitiven" Einzeller, bis hin zu Milliarden Arten im Jahr 2007 nach Christus. Das ist eine ununterbrochene Entwicklung, vom Ursprung des Lebens bis heute. Du musst das natürlich nicht Qualität nennen. Ist es aber, wenn wir mal in allgemeingültigen (nicht "privatisierten") Terminologien bleiben...


----------



## Wasserpatscher (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Big Fins schrieb:


> Thomas, lass Dir Deinen Bug nicht sonstwo reinschieben, auch wenn's der Wasserpatscher gern so hätte.



"Du gleichst dem Geist, den Du begreifst, nicht mir." 

Johann Wolfgang von Goethe


----------



## Wasserpatscher (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Beim Alpenverein kann ich nicht mitreden...



Aber ich, zumindestens ein bisschen, ich bin auch Mitglied im Alpenverein. Ja, _der_ ist ein Beispiel, wie man effektiv Verbandsarbeit macht. Und dafür, dass man als "Naturnutzverein" durchaus auch als "Naturschutzverein"* gelten kann.

Ein Beispiel, wie man es _nicht_ macht, zeigen unsere kakophonischen Anglerverbände. Wenigstens zwei haben jetzt mal zusammengefunden**, aber so lange nicht _ein_ Verband da ist - auch wenn wir ihn bestimmt nicht immer lieben werden - der _eine_ klare Position vertritt - auch wenn das bestimmt nicht exakt unsere eigene sein wird - so lange wird das auch nix mit uns.

* Und dabei bleibe ich: auch ein Anglerverband muss _gleichzeitig_ als Naturnützerverband _und_ als Naturschützerverband auftreten, und genau so handeln auch viele von uns, die nicht nur angeln und dabei ihren verdienten Spaß haben, sondern auch regelmäßig unaufgefordert Müll - auch fremden - vom Gewässer mitnehmen, die ein waches Auge haben auf Abwassereinleiter, die sich aktiv an Renaturierungsmaßnahmen beteiligen und vieles mehr. Und wer die Natur schützt und es nicht sagt, der kann gleich einpacken - "Tue Gutes und rede darüber***" ist, ob uns das gefällt oder nicht, die einzige Methode, mit der wir das schiefe Bild in der Öffentlichkeit gerade rücken können. Alles andere ist naiv.

**regional: in Hessen (fast nicht der Rede wert, leider)

***in allgemeinverständlichen Worten, nicht in Privatterminologien, die man erst lange erklären muss - so lange hört heutzutage keiner mehr zu. Man muss die Leute da abholen, wo sie stehen, auch wenn das mitunter weit weg ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Naja, die Entwicklung vom Einzeller zum Mehrzeller zum Menschen erfolgte definitiv nicht wegen irgendeinem Willen/irgendeiner Qualität.

Den hat die Evolution schlicht nicht (weder Willen, noch Qualität).

Da gehts nur um den Erhalt des Lebens, wenn nötig, wird eben diversifiziert.

Kann aber genauso in die andere Richtung gehen (und wirds wahrscheinlich wieder für ein paar Jahrmilliönchen, wenn die Menschen so weitermachen...).



> Und wer die Natur schützt und es nicht sagt


Du kannst die Natur nicht schützen (der ist das völlig wurscht und die braucht es auch nicht, wenns zuviel wird, sind die Menschen weg und gut is....), Du kannst nur versuchen ein der Menschheit möglichst angenehmes Leben in einer den Menschen genehmen Umgebung über einen möglichst langen Zeitraum zu schaffen.
Das hat aber rein gar nix mit dem "schützen von Natur" zu tun....


----------



## raubangler (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> Du kannst die Natur nicht schützen (der ist das völlig wurscht....



Ich habe gestern erst mit ihr gesprochen und kann das nur bestätigen!


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Wer nur global denkt, der hat es eben mit Globalisierungsgegnern zu tun ...

das ändert aber die Situation der Welt nicht ...

Wer an den Weltuntergang denkt, der steht mit dem ***** an der Bahnhaltestelle und feiert nicht mehr Geburtstag, weil er nicht mehr an heute, morgen und auch nicht mehr an übermorgen denkt ... seine Gedanken sind ins Jensseit gerichtet, 
der Augenmerk auf das Jüngste Gericht ... 
die Welt ist Schicksal und Kisma ... 
warum denn die Natur noch schützen?

und deswegen sind denen immer die Menschen voraus, die momentan leben und das morgen und übermorgen gestalten wollen ... leider sind das zunehmend die radikalen Menschen mit ihren unverträglichen Postionen zum Schutz der Natur, aber es scheinen die intelligenteren im Handeln, in ihrer Strategie zu sein (nicht im inhaltlichen Denken), aber eben diese werden sich durchsetzten ... Evolution im Gedankengut ... derer die gestalten gegenüber denen, die sich hingeben |uhoh:


----------



## Wasserpatscher (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, die Entwicklung vom Einzeller zum Mehrzeller zum Menschen erfolgte definitiv nicht wegen irgendeinem Willen/irgendeiner Qualität.
> 
> Den hat die Evolution schlicht nicht (weder Willen, noch Qualität).



Ich sagte nicht, das Leben _will_ hin zur Qualität, sondern es _hat_ - von Beginn an - die eindeutige Richtung hin zu mehr Komplexität, Vielfalt, "Qualität" - das hat nichts mit Willen zu tun. Ja, ein Atomkrieg wäre in der Tat eine Zäsur - aber was glaubst Du, was das Leben anschließend wieder aus dem traurigen Rest macht (ohne uns): Komplexität, Vielfalt, eben Qualität.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du kannst die Natur nicht schützen (...) Du kannst nur versuchen, ein der Menschheit möglichst angenehmes Leben in einer den Menschen genehmen Umgebung über einen möglichst langen Zeitraum zu schaffen.
> Das hat aber rein gar nix mit dem "schützen von Natur" zu tun....



Ja, das habe ich schon lange kapiert, wie Du das meinst. Aber wenn Du jetzt anfangen willst, den Leuten erst mal Deine Sprache beizubringen, dann wirst Du scheitern, grandios scheitern (immerhin). 

Wir sollten es wie der Alpenverein* machen: Wir erklären uns zu Naturschützern, genauer gesagt naturnutzenden Naturschützern - die wir im ganzen gesehen und nach allgemeingültigen Begriffen ja auch sind - und sorgen dafür, dass wir das auch nach aussen möglichst klar und offen und auch gerne etwas plakativ zeigen - so wie andere auch. Wenn wir das machen - unisono und nicht kakophonisch - dann wird es auch gehört und verstanden.

Außerdem: Wenn wir verstanden haben, dass wir etwas für die Natur tun müssen, das uns _nicht unmittelbar_ nützt, damit es uns _langfristig_ nützt - eben weil wir Teil der Natur sind, wie Du richtig sagst - was machen wir denn dann?  Rieschtisch, nach landläufiger Meinung sind wir dann auch Naturschützer (manche allerdings gegen ihren Willen: "Naturschützer wider willen")

Naturschutz bedeutet für uns Menschen, dass wir einfach aufhören müssen, aus der Reihe zu tanzen, dass wir aufhören zu versuchen, unser eigenes Ding zu drehen - allein gegen alle.

Und: Denkt man das zu Ende (Wir als Teil der Natur), dann ist Naturschutz auch Selbstschutz. Und wer bitte will bestreiten, das wir uns selber schützen wollen? Und wir uns manchmal auch vor uns selber schützen müssen?

Und das _nenne_ ich deshalb *Naturschutz*, weil ich verstanden werden will. Sogar von den Ökoromantikern. Wenn wir nämlich nicht verstanden werden (wollen), brauchen wir erst gar nicht den Mund auf zu machen.



*auch dem Alpenverein geht nicht alles locker von der Hand: diverse Felssperrungen in den Mittelgebirgen beweisen dies. Aber insgesamt gesehen sind die uns um Lichtjahre voraus. Auch, weil es keine zwei, drei oder noch mehr Alpenvereine gibt. Dabei vertritt der DAV (ja: Deutscher Alpenverein) ein Spektrum, das noch viel größer und weiter auseinander ist als das der Angler: Wanderer, Mountainbiker, Alpinkletterer, Sportkletterer, Hochalpinisten, Expeditionsbergsteiger, Eiskletterer, Skitourengeher, .........


----------



## FoolishFarmer (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das Problem das ich habe, ist die Übernahme von Argumentationsketten durch Angler von den Schützern, deren erklärtes Ziel es ist (das Ziel vieler Schützer, nicht der Angler) JEDEN menschlichen Eingriff (also auch das Angeln,Jagen etc.) zu verhindern bzw. unmöglich zu machen



Sorry,
aber was Du beschreibst sind ggfs. PETA-Aktivisten. #d
Wenn man sich mal die aktuellsten "Schutz"-Bestimmungen, Kommissionen und Gremien ansieht, wird man schnell feststellen das es heute keineswegs mehr um einen All-umfassenden-Schutz der Natur geht. Das war vielleicht mal in den 70ern so... |rolleyes

Nehmen wir nur die Wasserrahmenrichtlinie und die Flora-Fauna-Habtitat-Richtlinie - DIE aktuellsten und bedeutendsten Werke mit denen wir Angler derzeit bei unserem Hobby konfrontiert werden könnten (was den "Schutz" anbelangt).
Die FFH-Richtlinie definiert präzise alles schützenswerte (Lebensräume, Arten, Gemeinschaften, etc.); die WRRL (für uns Angler bzgl. der Gewässer präziser) differenziert ganz klar und unmissverständlich zwischen den Gebieten wo die FFH-Rl greifen kann, darf und muss und solchen, wo die *Bedeutung der Nutzung über dem Naturschutz steht*.

Es geht also in keinster Weise darum, die Natur vor jeglichem Eingriff (da fällt mir noch das Gesetz zur Eingriffs- und Ausgleichregelung ein) zu schützen. Es geht heute (im modernen, angewandten Naturschutz) darum, die Bereiche zu definieren die sich zu schützen lohnen.
Und selbst hierbei wird noch in verschieden abgestufte Kategorien unterteilt (NSG, Nationalpark, LSG, etc.). Ziel der Aktion ist es, Gebiete auszuarbeiten die:
- als typisches Beispiel unangetastet bleiben (um den Referenzzustand auch in 20 Jahren noch zu kennen)
- in verträglichem Rahmen auch mit einer definierten Nutzung funktionieren
- von jeglichem Schutz unangetastet bleiben, da die Nutzung hier Vorrang hat.





Gut, ich bin etwas vom Thema abgekommen. Warum?
Um zu zeigen, dass "Schutz" heute etwas lokales, gebietsabhängiges ist. Bei extrem seltenen Arten, kann dieses Gebiet bedeutend größer sein, als bei seltenen Landschaftsräumen.
Aber wenn nun jeder Angler meint, er könne *gebietsfremde* (denn "heimisch" gibt es heuer nicht mehr) Arten überall auswildern - dann ist dieser ganze Ansatz praktisch umsonst.
Und nur wegen ein paar Kleingeistern oder Wenigverdienern, kann das ja nicht der Weg sein, oder??? #d


----------



## Wasserpatscher (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



raubangler schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern erst mit ihr gesprochen und kann das nur bestätigen!



Du lügst und ich kann das beweisen: sie hat mir eine e-mail geschrieben und darin steht (ich zitiere wörtlich): "Bitte sag allen, das sie mich schützen sollen, besonders vor den Raubanglern und Schwarzmalern!"


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Ist ja spannend.

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, dann ist das Diskussionproblem lediglich  unterschiedliche Interpretationen der Teilnehmenden der Begriffe Natur und Schutz bzw. Naturschutz.

Jetzt sollte dringend mal ein Semantiker ran.

Uli


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



> Sorry,
> aber was Du beschreibst sind ggfs. PETA-Aktivisten


Leider eben nicht (oder leider noch nicht bei der Politik/Gesellschaft angekommen, kann man drüber streiten/reden..)



> Es geht heute (im modernen, angewandten Naturschutz) darum, die Bereiche zu definieren die sich zu schützen lohnen



Und das definiert die Menschheit, diese schützenswerten Bereiche. Dieselbe, für die vor nicht allzulanger Zeit (erdgeschichtlich vor Zehntelsekunden) die Erde noch ne Scheibe war - ob das die Natur kümmert??



> dann ist dieser ganze Ansatz praktisch umsonst.


Sach ich doch )



> dann ist Naturschutz auch Selbstschutz.


Nicht auch: NUR!!
Da man die Natur nicht schützen kann, höchstens die Menschheit (vor der Natur)



> Jetzt sollte dringend mal ein Semantiker ran.


Sprache ist immer Entwicklung (evolutionär, sozusagen )).

Die kann man Ökoromantikern und Schützern überlassen - oder versuchen es in vernünftige(re) Wege zu leiten ))


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sprache ist immer Entwicklung (evolutionär, sozusagen )).


 
*Wer sich seine eigene Sprache entwickelt, wird nicht verstanden werden ... sozusagen eine "sprachlich evolutionäre Sackgasse".*

Deine Begrifflichkeit verstehe ich nicht, da sie hier radikal absolut und bewußt  undifferenziert ist.

Da du auf deine Begrifflichkeit bestehst und die an sich übliche, wenn auch von dir verleugnete oder als überholt angesehene, absolut verweigerst, ist eine Verständigung zumindest hier im Thread nur noch schwer möglich.

Den sogenannten "geistigen Selbstmord", den du gerade schreitest, will ich nun nicht näher erklären (in Bezug auf die Thematik und deinen Begriff "Schützer")

Ich schütze die Natur, habe gerade einen Antrag laufen, dass der Verein, dessen 1. Vorstand ich bin, als Naturschutz-Verein anerkannt wird, damit wir im Einklang der Natur im Naturschutzgebiet, in dem wir nun liegen, sorgenfrei und ungehindert weiterangeln können !!
Ich gehöre als leidenschaftlicher Bergerzwinger dem Alpenverein an, weil er als Naturschutzverein die Natur schützt und entschlossen für die, die die Natur nutzen und genießen wollen, eintritt und mit großem Aufwand deshalb auch den Zugang über diverse Einrichtungen wie Hütten, Klettersteige, ausgezeichnete Wanderwege, Rettungssysteme usw. ermöglicht !!

Egal, in welche Schublade du mich wirft, weil du den dafür gängigen Begriff nicht begreift (keine Beleidigung, sondern bewußte Alliteration#h), ist mir folgend egal ... 

ich wünsche dir eine gute Nacht ))


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Ich stimme mit Thomas in sofern überein, dass der Mensch die Natur nicht schützen kann. " Natur " ist abstrakt, bezeichnet alles und jedes, nicht nur auf unserem Planeten, sondern im gesamten Universum. Für manche ist Natur auch Gott oder Gott ist die Natur. In so fern sind wir Menschen auch ein Bestandteil der Natur. Und unser Tun ist Evolution. Selbst der Bau eines Hochhauses oder die Umweltverschmutzung ist Evolution. 


Das gefähliche an dieser Sichtweise ist jedoch dass man daraus interpretieren kann, alles was wir tun sei - nennen wir es einmal - erlaubt. Hier greifen nun die moralisch/ethischen Aspekte die uns - abhängig von Gesellschaft, Kultur, Religion oder Hunger - Regeln und Zwänge auferlegen. Das selbige sehr differenziert sein können, bzw. oft sogar vollkommen gegensätzlich, liegt daran, dass wir Menschen denken können und uns unseres Egos bewusst sind. 
Letzteres ist gleichzeitig aber auch der größte " Feind " der Moral. Das denken in Kombination mit unserem Ego befähigt uns, Wünsch zu entwickeln, die rein zur Arterhaltung und zum Überleben so nicht notwendig sind und diese auch Umzusetzen.

Und genau hier scheiden sich die Geister, und zwar genau aus diesem Grund.

Der Waldbauer will auf seinem Grund den höchstmöglichen Ertrag in schnellstmöglicher Zeit. Drum werden alte Laubbäume abgeholzt und durch Fichten ersetzt. Der Mensch in Brasilien will sich und seine Familie ernähren und brennt dafür Teile des Regenwalds ab. Der Europäer will schnell, trocken und bequem seinen Arbeitsplatz erreichen und fährt mit dem Auto, statt mit dem Fahrrad. Der Garten muß adrett und sauber aussehen und wird von Unkraut befreit. Im Prinzip möchte jeder von uns zwei Biotope haben. Zum einen sein eigenes Kleinbiotop, in dem erlaubt ist, was gefällt oder für die persönlichen Belange als notwendig erachtet wird. Zum anderen aber auch ein Erholungs- oder Wohlfühlbiotop.
" Das da draußen " - heißt hinter der Hecke oder außerhalb des eigenen Wirkungskreises - will man " moralisch sauber " haben.
So kommt es, dass der Bauer sich über die Abholzung des Regenwaldes aufregt, der Mustergartenbesitzer gerne in wildromantischer " Natur " spazieren geht, und der Berufspendler sich  in seiner Freizeit in einem Naturschutzverein engagiert und gegen Umweltverschmutzung protestiert. 

Die gesamte Gesellschaft gefährdet, schadet oder vernichtet unseren jeweiligen persönlichen Erholungs- und Wohlfühlbiotop. Vieles geschieht zwagsläufig und lässt uns nur ohnmächtig mit den Schultern zucken. Das haben wir einfach zu akzeptieren. Es ist ein Problem, dessen Teil wir sind. Wir können zwar versuchen durch unser persönliches Verhalten etwas zu verbessern, wissen aber im Grunde das es nichts ändern wird. Also fahren wir weiter mit dem Auto, essen Fleisch aus Mastbetrieben, verursachen Müll und leiten Abwässer in die Kanalisation ein. Dabei schränken Gesetzte und gesellschaftliche Regeln Maßstäbe, die wir einzuhalten haben. Persönliche moralische Aspekte lassen uns in einem gewissen Rahmen darüber hinaus Handlungen vermeiden oder einschränken, die wir tun dürfen oder können, die im Grunde aber negativ sind.

So weit so gut.

Anders wird es allerdings, wenn jemand nicht Teil eines Problems ist, sondern das Problem selbst. Wenn er also durch eine Handlung, die nicht im Rahmen der gesellschaftlichen Norm liegt Dinge tut, die unser persönliches Erholungs- und Wohlfühlbiotop beeinträchtigen. Und wenn diese Tat nicht zwangsläufig ist und nicht wesentlich zu seiner Existenz beiträgt. Oder wenn diese Tat nachweislich sinnfrei ist und gleichzeitig mit erheblichen Nachteilen oder Risiken verbunden ist. 

Und hier sind wir nun wieder beim eigentlichen Thema und perfektem Beispiel angelangt, dem Einbringen fremder Arten. 

Und hier @ Thomas wiederspreche ich Dir. Bei solchen Problemen ist die Motivation dies zu verhindern - moralisch, egoistisch, ökoromantisch - vollkommen egal. Lasst uns erst das Problem ausmerzen und dann darüber philosophieren, was unser Antrieb war.

Ralf


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

@ toni:


> Egal, in welche Schublade du mich wirft,


Ich werfe niemanden in eine Schublade.

Ich biete höchsten weitere Schubladen an, in die sich jeder nach Bedarf gerne setzen darf.

Gerade das Schubladendenken (von dem ich mich, leicht emotional geprägt wie auch ich bin, durchaus nicht freisprechen kann, vor allem wenns z. B. um Schützer/Ökoromantiker geht) dürfte für mehr Probleme der Menschheit relevant sein als das einbringen fremder Arten......

@ Ralle:


> Das gefähliche an dieser Sichtweise ist jedoch dass man daraus interpretieren kann, alles was wir tun sei - nennen wir es einmal - erlaubt. Hier greifen nun die moralisch/ethischen Aspekte die uns - abhängig von Gesellschaft, Kultur, Religion oder Hunger - Regeln und Zwänge auferlegen.


Genau das ist doch mein Reden!
Es ist eine klar ethisch/moralische Geschichte!



> Es ist ein Problem, dessen Teil wir sind. Wir können zwar versuchen durch unser persönliches Verhalten etwas zu verbessern, wissen aber im Grunde das es nichts ändern wird


Genau!
Dennoch habe ich nie gesagt, man soll nicht versuchen ein "besserer Mensch" zu werden (siehe Ethik/Moral).



> Lasst uns erst das Problem ausmerzen und dann darüber philosophieren, was unser Antrieb war.


Und genau hier fängt"mein Problem" an.

Fremde Arten sind auf der ganzen Welt aus verschiedensten Gründen unterwegs.

Wer wagt da festzuschreiben, dass dies ein Problem sei?

Irgendwelches Viehzeug, das in Fracht von Flugzeugen oder Bilgenwasser von Schiffen durch die Gegend geschleppt wird genauso wie Nutzpflanzen, die gezüchtet und dann weltweit eingesetzt werden. 

Oder, das dürfte dem Rahmen "Hobby" wie beim Angeln näher kommen: 
Die ganzen Gewächse aus Übersee, welche Hobby- und Kleingärtner bei uns pflanzen und züchten oder die ganzen hübsch anzuschauenden Blumen und Ziergewächse aus Übersee.

Leider ist die Welt inzwischen so gestrickt, dass man in keinem Fall sagen kann, ob und vor allem welche Effekte ein solches einbringen fremder Arten hat. Und warum sie im einen Fall geduldet oder sogar gefördert werden (Nutzpflanzen wie Mais, Kartoffel, Reis etc.), im anderen dagegen der Weltuntergang beschworen wird.

Sagt man nun, gerade weil man nicht weiss, welche Reaktion erfolgt, darf man gar nichts einrbringen, dann sollte man auch so konsequent sein und das in seinem eigenen Leben beachten und vor allem sein Kaufverhalten darauf einrichten (Kauf nur regionaler Produkte oder Produkte, die nur aus dem ursprünglichen Verbeitungsgebiet stammen. Kiwis dann z. B. nur aus China!).

Da kommt dann aber der Punkt ins Spiel, den Ralle schön beschrieben hat:


> " Das da draußen " - heißt hinter der Hecke oder außerhalb des eigenen Wirkungskreises - will man " moralisch sauber " haben.
> So kommt es, dass der Bauer sich über die Abholzung des Regenwaldes aufregt, der Mustergartenbesitzer gerne in wildromantischer " Natur " spazieren geht, und der Berufspendler sich in seiner Freizeit in einem Naturschutzverein engagiert und gegen Umweltverschmutzung protestiert.



Ist man also der "bessere" Mensch, wenn man z. B. politisch korrekt gegen den Anbau von Genmais demonstriert - und gleichzeitig in seinem Garten Kiwis pflanzt??

Auch wenns wieder mal hart klingt:
Das einzíge wirklich wirksame wäre der Kill von 5 Milliarden Menschen.

Und wäre das dann genauso moralisch/ethisch verwerflich wie das einsetzen eines Muskies in einen abgeschlossenen Teich?????


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @ toni:
> 
> Ich werfe niemanden in eine Schublade.
> 
> ...


 
Doch Thomas, du wirft alle, die sich als Schützer verstehen in eine Schublade ...

Nein Thomas, du bietets keine weiteren Schubladen an, da deine Alternative sehr einfach gebastelt ist, denn du kennst nur deine 2 Schubladen (Schützer; Nichtschützer)

Anbieten mehrere Schubladen heißt, dem Gedanken, die Schublade Schützer aufzuteilen, nachzukommen.
Weil ich mich dann in die Schublade Schützer setze und damit zwar mit zum Teil falschen zusammensitze, aber dann eben als solcher betrachtet werde.

Thomas, du bist doch derjenige, der es den "Ökoromantikern" leicht macht und Munition lieferst, indem du die große Masse der Schützer, die nicht Ökoromatiker sind, diesen zuteilst. Wundere dich dann nicht, wenn diese dann das als Zustimmung ihrer radikalen Thesen deuten.

Werfe alle, die sich als Schützer verstehen undifferenziet in eine Schublade, aber wundere dich und ärgere dich dann nicht darüber, wenn die Schublade seeeeeehhhhhhhhhhhrrrrrrrr groß wird. 
Anstatt dass du dafür kämpft, dass Radikale isoliert werden, isolierst du Angler ... bei deiner Argumentation habe ich Bedenken, dass ich noch lange angeln kann (das meinte ich mit "geistigen Selbstmord")... ich will aber angeln, also schütze mich #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



> die große Masse der Schützer, die nicht Ökoromatiker sind, diesen zuteilst.


Da haben wir wohl auf Grund unterschiedlicher persönlicher Erfahrungen einfach unterschieldiche Ansichten über den Anteil der Ökoromantiker bei den Schützern.

Kann ich jederzeit stehen lassen, werde jedoch (bis ichs anders kennen lerne) zu meiner Sichtweise stehen...



> Werfe alle, die sich als Schützer verstehen undifferenziet in eine Schublade


Habe ich aber  - glaube ich jedenfalls, zu faul das Posting rauszusuchen - auch hier schon geschrieben, dass es durchaus Leute aus der Schützerszene gibt, die einen vernünftigeren Denkansatz verfolgen. Wenn auch in meinen Augen weder genügend noch genügend durchsetzungsfähig (da gehts denen auch nicht besser als den Anglern oder Jägern....)



> Anstatt dass du dafür kämpft, dass Radikale isoliert werden,


Ich kämpf ja für das isolieren Radikaler. Ist aber schwierig, wenn z. B. das aufziehen von Heulern gesellschaftlich anerkannt, der eigentlich sinnvolle Reduktionsabschuss aber geächtet ist.
Gegen die Vielzahl radikaler Ökoromantiker hat mans da schwer, solange man da gesellschaftlich nicht durchdringen kann.

Und da hat sich in der Medienwelt (leider) oft genug gezeigt, dass eine gewisse Polarisation erst zu einem gewissen Aufmerksamkeitswert führt (ich würde gerne mal in einer Talkshow mit "Schützern" sitzen)))


----------



## Wasserpatscher (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Thomas, 

das ist alles sehr, sehr fatalistisch, was Du so sagst, jedenfalls klingt es so: 
Alles egal, Natur schützen oder nicht, ... ...passiert so viel Mist auf der Welt, da kommt's auf das bisschen auch nicht mehr an... ....was ist überhaupt Mist? Gibt's den überhaupt? Ist nicht alles ein bisschen so und andererseits ein bisschen anders... ...die Natur kennt kein Gut und Böse, ich auch nicht.... ...klar kannst Du mein Auto klauen und in meinen Garten scheisssen... ...haben schon Tausend andere gemacht... ...mein Hund übrigens auch... ...sind wir nicht alle Garten-Scheissser... ...in 100.000 Jahren ist das eh alles wieder weg... ...die Natur kennt keine Gartenscheissser... ....naja, wenn man 90% aller Gartenscheissser auf den Mond schiessen würde, dann wär's was anderes, aber so - lass sie machen...

Übrigens, stehe ich auf Deiner Ignorierliste? Ich fühle mich so unbeantwortet...


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Habe mich bemüht auf alle Fragen zu antworten, solltest Du bei einer vergessen worden sein, sorry.

Wieso fatalistisch?

Einfach realistisch...

Ich hab ja aber auch oft genug geschrieben, dass es einen Menschen nicht von seiner moralisch/ethischen Verantwortung entbindet, auch wenn der Mensch/die Menschheit de facto nichts ausrichten können...

Aber dabei bleibt es eben auch:
Bei einer moralisch/ethischen Frage...


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Thomas,
> 
> das ist alles sehr, sehr fatalistisch, was Du so sagst,


 
Du nennst es  
*fatalistisch* (schicksalsgläubig, dem Schicksal willenlos, untätig ergeben)

ich nenne es
*geistigen Selbstmord*
#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Mal nur so zum nachdenken:
Neigt der Angler - respektive der deutsche Angler - oder die Menschen  insgesamt (oder der deutsche Mensch) nicht sehr dazu, eher den Splitter im Auge des anderen als den Balken im eigenen zu sehen??

Einen Muskie in ein deutsches Gewässer einzubringen, kann man sicherlich als moralisch/ethisch bedenklich betrachten.

Die Auswirkungen im genannten Einzelfall dürften eher marginal sein - wenngleich die Gefahr besteht, das bei exzessivem solchem Tun dann wirklich auch gravierende Auswirkungen eintreten könn(t)en.

Wie viele derer (niemand persönlich angesprochen!!), die sich hier über dieses Ansinnen (moralisch/ethisch oder sonstwie) entrüsten, fahren aber z. B. mit dem Auto zum Angeln, obwohl es von der Entfernung her auch mit dem Fahrrad gehen könnte????

Und sind die Auswirkungen dieses Tuns (sinnloses Autofahren) nicht insgesamt gravierender als einbringen fremder Arten (Klimaänderung, Global Dimming, Ressourcenverbrauch, Verkehrstote etc., etc...)????

Bringt einen das nicht zum nachdenken darüber, ob man eben die "Moral/Ethik" - sofern es andere betrifft - gerne hochhält?????

Sobald es einen selber betreffen könnte, jedoch auf einmal sehr still wird????

Und kann man davon ausgehen, dass das nicht nur im beschriebenen Falle so gehandhabt wird? 

Sondern allgemein zu jedem Thema/jeder Interessensgruppe!

Wirft das dann nicht die Frage auf, ob es hier tatsächlich darum geht, ein der Menschheit genehmes Umfeld zu schaffen oder eher um einen schlichten Verteilungskampf nach dem Brechtschen Motto "Zuerst kommt  das Fressen, dann die Moral"??

Ist es in diesem Lichte betrachtet nicht vielleicht doch legitim, sich über globale Zusammenhänge in erdgeschichtlicher Zeitdauer Gedanken zu machen, als über kleine, in der Wirkung eher unbedeutende Faktoren wie den "Naturschutz" zu diskutieren???

Wobei wir wieder bei der in meinen Augen einzigen Lösung wären:
Kill 5 Milliarden..........

Fatalistisch?
Realistisch?
Geistiger Selbstmord?

Denken statt "nach"denken???

Oder anders gesagt:
Gibt es angesichts solcher Szenarios überhaupt "allgemeingültige" Lösungsvorschläge??

Oder ist es nicht eher so, dass das jeder für sich selber entscheiden muss, wie er das handhabt??

Und dass so gesehen dann die "moralische Entrüstung" über das Tun eines anderen im Lichte dessen, was man selber an "moralisch verwerflichen Leichen im Keller" hat, zumindest zweifelhaft ist??

Oder nochmal ganz anders:
Dass es eigentlich nur darum geht, ob man sich morgens mit gutem Gewissen im Spiegel anschauen kann??????


----------



## Wasserpatscher (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Ich verspreche: Mein letztes Posting hier. Die einen werden aufatmen, die anderen verstehen, weshalb...

Zum Thema: Wenn da ein Risiko ist beim Fremdbesetzen, und wie unberechenbar so etwas ist, zeigen die zahlreichen Beispiele, dann sollte man es lassen. Nichts aus moralisch-ethischen Gründen, sondern aus 100%iger, lupenreiner Vernunft.

Zu den Nebenthemen: Ich achte schon darauf, dass ich für's Angeln möglichst wenig Autokilometer zurücklege. Mein Auto hat einen CO2-Ausstoß, der den künftigen Grenzwerten schon entspricht. Auch sonst vermeide ich vieles, wenn auch bei weitem nicht alles, was meiner und Deiner Umwelt schadet. Auch das mit den regionalen Produkten und mit Bio-Produkten nehme ich sehr ernst. (Ich gebe zu, auch aus egoistischen Geschmacksgründen: regionale Produkte sind frischer und besser und leckerer!). Wir haben in unserer Familie den Fleischkonsum eingeschränkt, weil die übermäßige  Fleischproduktion Resourcen und Anbaufläche frisst (die 10%-Regel...). Und weil eine zu fleischorientierte Küche öde ist. Ich fliege oft beruflich, aber fast nie privat, das gilt auch für interkontinentale Fernreisen. Die geistige Umweltverschmutzung Fernsehen findet bei uns nicht statt: Ich bin geistig unabhängiger und beweglicher und habe mehr Zeit für sinnvolle Dinge. Ich könnte diese Liste noch erweitern, ohne aber bestreiten zu wollen, das auch für mich die Konsequenz Grenzen hat.

Es gibt genug Dinge, die man tun kann, und je mehr mitmachen, desto mehr kommt dabei raus. Denkt an das berühmte Apfelbäumchen!

Allgemein ist Deutschland auf einem guten Weg, was Umweltthemen und -taten angeht, Energiebedarf sinkt, Emissionen sinken, ... auch wenn wir noch superweit weg sind vom idealerweise machbaren und sinnvollen. Trotzdem: Kein Marathon ohne den ersten Schritt. Und: Nur wer sein Restchen Hoffnung hegt und pflegt, der wird auch etwas tun, statt sich resignativ-fatalistisch hinter den Ofen zu setzen und sich den Weltuntergang in der Glotze anzugucken.


@Thomas: Wenn Du "töten" meinst, sag doch nicht "kill"!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



> Nur wer sein Restchen Hoffnung hegt und pflegt, der wird auch etwas tun


Hoffnung: Nö

Was tun, soweit es in meinen Möglichkeiten liegt (und wie beschrieben nicht zu unkomfortabel wird, da nehm ich mich nicht aus): Ja

Aber nur deswegen:


> Dass es eigentlich nur darum geht, ob man sich morgens mit gutem Gewissen im Spiegel anschauen kann??????


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

@Thomas

Obgleuch wir in vielen Dingen ähnlich denken, kann ich die daraus von Dir gezogene Konsequenz nicht teilen.
Denn die heisst nun mal:

Jeder kann machen was er will. Dabei spielt es keine Rolle ob es sich " nur " um das Einbringen einer fremden Art handelt, oder ob einer sein Auto in Deinem Teich ( weiß ja nicht ob Du einen hast ) entsorgt. Der Natur schadet es ja - endzeitlich gesehen - nicht.
Und in noch einem Punkt widersprichst Du Dir. Wenn es nichts ausmacht, ob eine Art mehr oder weniger ausstirbt, macht es auch nichts aus, wenn die Menschheit ausstirbt.
In so fern wäre Dein " 5Milliarden kill " also wirkungslos, weil belanglos. 

Ralf


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



> Jeder kann machen was er will.


Macht sowieso jeder, da kommt wieder die Geschichte mit "morgens in den Spiegel gucken können".

Sowenig wie man einen Raser davon abhalten kann, mit 150 in ne Baustelle zu donnern, einen Schwarzarbeiter daran hindern sein volkswirtschaftlich schädliches Tun fortzusetzen, so wenig kann man ne Umweltsau dran hindern, Dreck wegzuwerfen....



> Und in noch einem Punkt widersprichst Du Dir.  Wenn es nichts ausmacht, ob eine Art mehr oder weniger ausstirbt, macht es auch nichts aus, wenn die Menschheit ausstirbt.


Nicht falsch - vom Standpunkt der Natur/des Lebens/der Evolution aus gesehen wird sich nix ändern, egal obs Menschen gibt oder nicht.

Das ist für die Menschen gedacht, die immer noch glauben etwas zum positiven bei der Menschheit insgesamt für eine dem Menschen genehme Umgebung bewirken zu können -und da sinds dann halt 5 Milliarden (ca. nicht nachgerechnet) zu viel.


----------



## gründler (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Erst kam der Kormoran,dann kam der Wolfsbarsch,die ersten Franzosendorsche sind in der Ostsee angekommen,und immer mehr Exoten finden bei uns ein Lebensraum.
Der Mensch tut sein übriges,und Niemand ja Niemand kann es aufhalten.Und was auch kommt,wir müssen es so nehmen wie es ist. #h


----------



## maesox (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

@Gründler


Genau,so ist das!!!!!#c


----------



## Living Dead (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



gründler schrieb:


> Erst kam der Kormoran,dann kam der Wolfsbarsch,die ersten Franzosendorsche sind in der Ostsee angekommen,und immer mehr Exoten finden bei uns ein Lebensraum.
> Der Mensch tut sein übriges,und Niemand ja Niemand kann es aufhalten.Und was auch kommt,wir müssen es so nehmen wie es ist. #h



Was heisst niemand kann es aufhalten? Wenn es jemand erschaffen hat (Klimawandel) kann man es auch aufhalten.


----------



## maesox (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

OK,wenn man den Hebel da ansetzt schon


----------



## NorbertF (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Und wer hat den bitte "erschaffen"? Wir etwa? Und was überhaupt? Da muss ich glatt schon wieder lachen.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

@ gründler

hast noch die Pirahnias, guppies, sonnenbarsche und die schlimmsten von allen REGENBOGENFORELLEN vergessen


----------



## Käptn Nemo (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

nur mal so am rande zergwelse und sonnenbarsche sollen sehr lecker schmecken.... würd gern mal welche von den tierchen fangen aber leider is mein aktionsradius als führerscheinloser jugendlicher begrenzt :c
kann mir ma jemand nen gewässer nennen (nöhe einbeck northeim bodenwerder oda so in der ecke) in dem die tierchen leben und für das man ne gastkarte kriegt bitte


----------



## Chrizzi (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Living Dead schrieb:


> Was heisst niemand kann es aufhalten? Wenn es jemand erschaffen hat (Klimawandel) kann man es auch aufhalten.


 
Willst du uns nun einfrieren? Dann meckern hier die ersten über den Eisbären der vor der Haustüre sitzt 


Ich denke nicht, dass man das aufhalten kann. Vielleicht mag man das kommen der einen Arten spotten können, dafür können dann wiederum ganz andere Arten vorbeischauen.


Aber was mich mal interessiert, was ist eigendlich aus den Muskies geworden? Das ist hier doch irgendwie untergegangen. 

Auch wurde vom Threatersteller mal gesagt, dass sich die Muskies nicht fortpflanzen können:
1. nur weibliche oder männliche Tiere
2. Muskie + Hecht = unfruchtbarer Mischling

-> bis der Muskie raus ist, kann es dort Mischlinge geben, die sich aber nicht vermehren können.


Ob das stimmt weiß ich nicht. Ich weiß nur das soetwas hier mal gesagt wurde.


----------



## Fafnir-Ruten (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Hallo Leute,

ich glaube der Mensch nimmt sich viel zu wichtig, das ist sein 
Problem, meines übrigens auch.#q

Aber die meisten Probleme resultieren aus der Todesangst des
Menschen, welche ihn zu einem panischen Tier gemacht hat und in der Panik trampeln doch Tiere alles nieder oder machen total
sinnlose Sachen.

Also in diesem Sinne ... HAVE FUN!!!!!!

Grüßle
Christoph


----------



## mika98 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> @ gründler
> 
> hast noch die Pirahnias, guppies, sonnenbarsche und die schlimmsten von allen REGENBOGENFORELLEN vergessen


 Was ist den bitte an Regenbognern auszusetzen?Schmecken doch oberlecker:q.


----------



## HD4ever (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

was ist den aus den ausgesetzten Muskies geworden so nach den Jahren ?


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

@Mika: Regenbogner sind auch nicht heimisch


----------



## Michl1086 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



Fischbox schrieb:


> @ alle, welche die Kritiker als "Moralapostel" oder ähnliches bezeichnen...
> Vielleicht haben die diese "Moralapostel" einfach nur ein wenig mehr Ahnung von den Folgen die durch Besatz von nichtheimischen Fischarten entstehen können. Wenn man durch Erfahrungen auf diesem Gebiet sensibilisiert ist, dann geht man da etwas vorsichtiger ran, was auch gut so ist.
> Ist es nicht sowieso etwas billig, andere Menschen mit diesem negativ behafteten Begriff zu belegen, nur weil sie noch ein Gewissen haben oder ihre Ideale auch ausleben? Sicher gibt es viele Morapos die nur meckern und jammern, weil sie halt notorische Nörgler sind. Viele erheben aber auch mahnend den Zeigefinger, weil sie sich Sorgen um ihre Natur machen, und nicht gewissenlos alles machen würden, was zu ihrem Vorteil ist. Oft sind es gerade diese Menschen die sich durch freiwilligen Einsatz dafür einsetzen, das  die Natur in Ordnung ist und auch andere Menschen sie genießen können.
> Die Bezeichnung Moralapostel ist ein Schlag ins Gesicht von vielen Leuten die sich dafür einsetzen. dasss diejenigen die sie so bezeichnen, über haupt in einigermaßen intakten Gewässern angeln können.



Sehr sehr guter Post, seh ich auch so.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



HD4ever schrieb:


> was ist den aus den ausgesetzten Muskies geworden so nach den Jahren ?


Aha, daher, klare Quelle!
Die sind heimlich in verschiedene Gewässer durch Laich per Flugente verschleppt worden, haben sich mit Esox lucius gekreuzt, bestens akklimatisiert, stark selektiert, und was rauskam ist sowas wie der Liger ...
Jetzt eben gigantische Superesoxe an verschiedenen Orten, auch schon bekannt als ... :m

Habt Obacht und immer schön aufpassen, wie dicht man ans Wasser geht! :g


----------



## mika98 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> @Mika: Regenbogner sind auch nicht heimisch


Stimmt hast auch wieder recht.Liefern aber trotzdem nen schönen Drill.


----------



## Colophonius (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Irgendwie riecht der Thread nach Wasserleiche ...
Aber war auf jeden Fall interessant zu lesen, trotzdem bitte bisschen aufs Datum achten, 2006 -> 2011 ist schon nen Zeitraum


----------



## King Wetzel (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Es wär trotzdem mal interessant zu wisse was mit den muskies geworden ist...
MFG Henry


----------



## Chrizzi (29. April 2011)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Da der TE das letzte mal 2006 aktiv war, wird hier wohl kaum jemand etwas zu den Muskies schreiben.


----------



## cafabu (29. April 2011)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Schade hätte mich auch interessiert.
Carsten


----------



## Bobster (29. April 2011)

*AW: Muskie in deutschem Gewässer*

Profiblinker fragen .....:q


----------

